#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-20
<kingi89> huomenta ihmiset
<kingi89> mahtaako kellään olla firefox4b7:aa koneellaan?
<Sysi> natty-testipurkissa on
<Sysi> vai kiinnostaako nimenomaan vakaaseen
<sinppa_> mulla on FF4b9pre asennettuna
<kingi89> mietin vaan että oonko rikkonu oman betakettuni jotenkin, vai onko se ominaisuus että mouse2:sta pohjassa pitämällä ei saa avattua kontekstivalikkoa ilman että päästää napin irti välillä
<bioterror> eiks se oo ihan vakio?
<bioterror> ainaki on sellanen muistikuva
<sinppa_> hmm? kyllä mulla vaan aukeaa valikko vaikka jättää napin pohjaan
<sinppa_> riippuu vaan vähän missä kohtaa sivua klikkaa, näköjään
<kingi89> mullei kyl aukee mistään
<kingi89> toki se sit aukee kun päästää irti muttei aiemmin
<kingi89> ärsyttää kun ei voi käyttää valikon toimintoja yhellä hiirenklikkauksella
<bioterror> windows ja 3.6, ei tule valikkoa ellei päästä hiiren namiskaa
<kingi89> en kyl tiiä tuleeko windowsissa muutenkaan
<HaXeri> hey riknaard, we heard you fight hard so we put lizard in your yard
<Tm_T> sanoisin ihan Windowsin ominaisuudeksi
<Tm_T> HaXeri: .
<HaXeri> väärä kanava
<Tm_T> näin arvelinkin
<czr> HaXeri, lappa meni hukkaan!
<Kalle_> Miten voin avata rootina tiedoston?
<Sysi> minkälainen tiedosto?
<tale> Kalle_: Root voi avata minkä tiedoston tahansa vaikka siinä olisi mitkä oikeudet. Kysymyksesi kaipaa tarkennusta.
<Kalle_> Siis miten saan auki tiedoston, joka on vain luku muotoa?
<Kalle_> Yritän tehdä tätä: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/j41wj -> HOW TO: Install and configure lm-sensors - Ubuntu Forums
<Kalle_> Pitäis saada /etc/modules auki
<bioterror> sudo sensors-detect vai mikä se on se komento
<bioterror> toi sun ohjees on hei vuodelta 2004
<Sysi> nuitten lisäämistä ei pitäis tarvia tehä manuaalisesti, osaa tehä sen ite ku käskee tekemään
<Kalle_> Ok. Ymmärsin väärin tuon ohjeen...
<Sysi> ton lyhyt versio joka myös toimii "sudo sensors-detect ja vastaa kaikkeen kyllä"
<tale> Kalle_: sudo cat /etc/modules
<bioterror> kalle, varmasti ymmärsit oikein, mutta kannattaa oikeasti joskus katsoa koska tuo on postattu ;)
<Tm_T> tale: älä ala hämmentämään suotta, kiitos
<tale> Kalle_: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Anturit
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/j424E -> Anturit – Porixi
<tale> No tossa sitten parempi ohje.
<Kalle_> Kiitos
<HaXeri> yeeeeees
<Sysi> vähän huono sihti HaXerilla, taasko meni huti
<czr> irkki on niin iso, luulis et osuu helpommin :-)
<anger> Millähän työkalulla saa helpoiten konvertoitua n kappaletta videotiedostoja
<anger> Ongelmana on että videokamera tallentaa mpg-videota, mutta kuvan koko on ilmotettu väärin
<anger> ts. 16:9 video näkyykin 4:3 muodossa
<Sysi> playerin asetukset, ettei ois kameran ominaisuus?
<mjr> mpeg-2-videota suorastaan?
<mjr> sitten kävis mielessä että vois demuksata projectx:llä pakottaen kuvasuhteen oikein, ja kasata uudelleen yhdeksi tiedostoksi mplex:llä, tosin projectx on gui-softa eikä siten mukavaa käyttää n:lle fileelle
<bioterror> oisko se ffmpeg
<mjr> ffmpeg (tai mencoder) varmasti sopivilla vivuilla toimisivat, mutta koodaisivat sen videon uusiksi, mitä en mieluusti originaalimatskulle tekis kun se on häviöllinen operaatio
<anger> ffmpegiä tutkaillut joo, en vaan heti keksinyt millä komennolla skaalataan 16:9 muotoon
<anger> en kanssa tiedä saako ton kuvasuhteen muutettua muutakuin enkoodaamalla videon uusiksi?
<mjr> saa
<mjr> ah, mpgtx-softalla voinee onnistua
<mjr> mpgtx -A3 -o ulos.mpg sisään.mpg
<mjr> tjsp
<bioterror> tarvis miettiä vivut areenan videoihin, että ffmpeg suoltaisin minulle .aveja katsottavaksi
<heikki123> moikka. onko kukaan käyttäny digijärkkärissä jotaki gps-laitetta ja saanut sen pelittämään Linuxin kanssa?
<heikki123> mulla canon eos 550D
<heikki123> siis linux-koneeseen se pitäis liittää ihan vaan sen takia että saa ne koordinaatit sieltä ylös
<mjr> että kameran kautta se pelkkä sijainti?
<mjr> kuulostaa hankalalta, eikö gps-laitetta saa suoremmin kiinni?
<anger> Eikö tuo gps vain laita tiedot siihen kuvatiedostoon, ja niiden hyödyntäminen sitten riipu aivan siitä ohjelmasta jolla kuvia katselee?
<anger> Vai pitäisikö sen tehdä jotain muutakin?
<heikki123> gpicsync:llä yhdistettyä kuvaan
<mjr> sellainen käsitys mullakin
<mjr> että ne menis sinne kuvaan jonain exif-tageina
<heikki123> no esim exif-tagiin
<heikki123> mutta onko tohon canonin järkkäriin sitten joku valmis laite joka laittaa sen sinne exifiin? Käsitin että se pitäisi tietokoneella tehdä se yhdistäminen
<mjr> kysymyksen muotoilusta mä otaksuin että sulla nimenomaan olis sellainen kamera joka sen osais
<heikki123> kun joku suositteli ihan sellaista käsikäyttöistä gps-loggeria...
<heikki123> jaa, joo ei 550D osaa mitään gps:ää valmiina mun tietääkseni
<mjr> jos ei niin meni vähän uusiksi pohdinnat
<heikki123> käsikäyttöinenkin loggeri kelpaa, mutta mielellään sellainen joka toimii suoraa kameran kanssa
<heikki123> mulla itseasiassa oli testissä' sellainen laite joka laitetaan salamajalkaan kiinni, mutta en saanut linuxissa toimimaan, eikä se ollut mun kameran kanssa yhteensopivakaan
<heikki123> kamera vain ilmoittaa että "epäyhteensopiva salamalaite kytkettynä" tai vastaavaa
<mjr> enivei, eihän se sitten ole mitenkään kamerasta kiinni vaan koneella vaan kerätään random-gps:llä sitä sijaintia ja sitten kuviin läiskitään ne (erillisellä gps-tallentimella tai sitten koneessa mukana koko ajan vieressä olevalla vehkeellä) tallennetut sijainnit Jollain Softalla jälkeenpäin kun ne on siirretty koneelle. (Kunhan kameran kello on oikeassa, niin sen voi tehdä aika automaagisesti aikatägien perusteella). En tiedä noista ...
<mjr> ... softista, mutta ei tässä periaatteessa mitään Linux-ongelmaa ole.
<anger> exif-komennolla tietoja vaan muokkailemaan :)
<mjr> erillinen gps-recorder voi olla näppärin ettei tarvi olla konetta sen gps:n kanssa vieressä päällä koko ajan kuvatessa
<anger> kaipa noita saa aika pitkälti noissa eri ohjelmissakin muokattua
<mjr> kyllähän sen saa käsin synkattua mutta haluaa siihen jonkun automaagin :)
<anger> kätevin on kyllä ehdottomasti, että kamera itsessään osaa laittaa nuo tiedot
<mjr> heikki123, löytyi ohjelmistovarastoista softa nimeltä "gpsprune"
<mjr> joka sanoo mm. osaavansa lisätä jpeg-kuvien exif-tageihin koordinaatit gps-lokin perusteella
<mjr> kuhan sit vaan tosiaan saat ne kuvat ja sen gps-lokin jossain välissä koneelle synkattavaksi jälkikäteen niin pitäis onnistua
<heikki123> hmm,
<anger> mjr: ei muuten toiminut tuo mpgtx myöskään
<anger> loi kyllä 16:9 videon, mutta itse kuva oli edelleen 4:3 formaatissa
<mjr> hmm, millä muuten katsot sitä
<heikki123> mutta siis ongelmana tässä lähinnä oli, että minkä laitteen ostan
<anger> mplayerillä kattelin
<anger> ffmpegillä -aspect teki saman homman
<tale> heikki123: Eikö kameraliikkeessä osata neuvoa mikä laite olisi sopiva?
<tale> Toihan kuulostaa käyttökelpoiselta GPS:n ja valokuvauksen synergialta.
<mjr> anger, jos se päätyy käyttämään x11-ulostuloa niin se kai saattaa oletuksena olla skaalaamatta, mikä voi näkyä just tolleen. kokeile mplayer -zoom
<mjr> heikki123, ookoo, en noita kauheasti tunne, mutta eiköhän mikä vaan mikä osaa itsenäisesti tallentaa gps-dataa muistikortille tms ole ihan käyttökelpoinen, jos sen voi sit kortilta lukea (tai jos se laite menee massamuistilaitteeksi tietokoneeseen kiinni jolloin ei tarvi erillistä lukijaa)
<anger> mjr: tolla -zoomilla lähti toimimaan
<tale> libimage-exiftool-perl väittää osaavansa EXIF ja GPS:
<anger> mutta mitkä kaikki softat ton sitten näyttää väärin...
<mjr> anger, jep, eli toi mpgtx:tty video on oikeanlainen. mplayer vaan sulla oletuksena kusee.
<anger> Joo, ei suostu kuin x11:n kautta toistamaan videot
<mjr> se on spesifisesti mplayerin ongelma silloin kun se ei löydä käyttökelpoista rautaskaalausta; se ei tällöin kunnioita mitään noita aspect ratioitakaan
<anger> Perkelee ati...
<mjr> voidaan siis todeta että ko ajat ne sen mpgtx:n läpi niin ne itse videotiedostot näyttäis olevan kunnossa
<tale> Recorded GPS data can also be added to any digital photograph on a computer, either by correlating the time stamps of the photographs with a GPS record from a hand-held GPS receiver or manually using a map or mapping software. The process of adding geographic information to a photograph is known as geocoding.
<tale> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exchangeable_image_file_format#Geolocation
<bioterror> kyl melkein paras ois vaan jossain flickrissä/picasassa läimiä paikat kartalta jos ei oo sellaista GPS-mokkulaa kamerassa?
<mjr> siinä on paljon käsityötä, kyllä tollanen erillinen gps-tallennin on ihan käypä optio, voi helposti pulauttaa siitä aikaleiman perusteella ne sijainnit isompaankin kuvaläjään
<tale> Mistä tietäisi mitkä GPS-vempaimet on semmoisia, vehkeel lokin saa tietsikalla luettua?
<tale> Mistä tietäisi mitkä GPS-vempaimet on semmoisia, että vehkeen lokin saa tietsikalla luettua?
<mjr> no ainakin sellaset mitä jo speksasin :]
<heikki123> jees, no kiitti silti :)
<Jussi_> test
<Wolde> toimii
<SipuliSopuli> ei toimi
<Jussi_> Ok. No päivää mulla olis sellainen yksi kysymys koskien firestarteria, johon en haulla löytänyt palstalta vastausta, ja ajattelin että tämä olisi nopeampi tapa selvittää pelkoni :D
<Jussi_> Onko normaalia että "se" heittää jatkuvasti ilmoitusta blokatuista yhteyksistä?
<Jussi_> Siis noin 5min välein...
<Jussi_> Epäilin tota mokkulaa... mutta. Kun ei ole tietotaitoa jne asioista enempää...
<Jussi_> Aiemmin vanhoilla ubuntuilla ei tehnyt kyllä tuollaista.
<olmi> mitäs yhteyksiä se sitten blokkaa?
<Jussi_> ootas
<Jussi_> Time:Dec 20 15:14:37 Direction: Unknown In:ppp0 Out: Port:19805 Source:187.53.255.234 Destination:85.76.180.201 Length:52 TOS:0x00 Protocol:TCP Service:Unknown Time:Dec 20 15:16:01 Direction: Unknown In:ppp0 Out: Port:11636 Source:93.106.227.81 Destination:85.76.180.201 Length:58 TOS:0x00 Protocol:UDP Service:Unknown Time:Dec 20 15:19:18 Direction: Unknown In:ppp0 Out: Port:1900 Source:85.76.180.201 Destination:239.255.255.250 Leng
<Jussi_> tuossa osa listasta, pahoittelen muotoilua
<Jussi_> ajattelin vaan että onko tuo normaalia?
<topyli> ainahan siellä joku koputtelee
<Jussi_> Vanhas ubuntus ei vaan noin usein käynyt noin. Tulee kokoajan tota tavaraa?
<Jussi_> No olen ehkä vain vainoharhainen. Tunnin sisään on vaan tullut about 50 häläriä
<skfin> Kannattaa dropata PING niin ne ei viitsi alkaa hyökkäilemään jos kone ei näy ulkomaailmaan päin
<skfin> Tosin pingien droppailu saattaa aiheuttaa ongelmia jos vähänkään serverinä käyttää
<Jussi_> Olen siis uusi ubuntun käyttäjä, vaikka niitä vanhempia olen joskus kokeillutkin. Mutta ymmärsinkö oikein että oletuksena portit on kiinni, eli jos en anna käyttöoikeutta/availe jotain, niin koneeni on turvassa? (jos ei hölmöile) ? Niin ja saa nauraa :D
<topyli> oletuksena portit on auki, mutta mikään palvelu ei kuuntele. mitään palomuuria ei tarvita
<Jussi_> Ainoa mitä olen asentanut usoftwaren ulkopuolelta on uusin opera...
<Jussi_> ok.
<Jussi_> termit hakusessa :D
<Jussi_> Eli turhaa pelkoa siis. Varmaan jäänne tuosta viimeisestä vista-ajasta. (vaikka ei sen kanssakaan kyllä ongelmia ollut, mitä nyt muutama hajoaminen)
<topyli> windowsissa varmaan palomuuri on paikallaan, se toimii vähän eri periaatteella
<Jussi_> juu niin mäkin oon käsittänyt. Eiks ubuntussa ole se muuri ole ytimeen rakennettu tjs?
<Jussi_> Joo, mutta kiitos avuista, en vaivaa teitä sen enempää.
<Jussi_> Moro.
<marsupapu> hmm...
<skfin> Hmm?
<marsupapu> voisikohan graafisia ohjelmia ajaa jossain screeniä vastaavassa ohjelmassa
<marsupapu> eli jättää ne päälle kun sulkee ssh:n
<skfin> VNC taitaa olla helpoin toimiva
<skfin> X ei saa sammua missään vaiheessa kait siinäkään
<czr> vncserver ei vaadi X:aa
<czr> mut siita on vuosia kun sita kaytin, en tieda mita se vaatii ettei sessio mene rikki
<skfin> Hmm
<bioterror> onkos se nyt niin että  linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server == PAE -kerneli
<Sysi> linux-image-generic-pae tais kyllä olla erikseen, tuosta en tiiä
<bioterror> joo
<bioterror> toi oli joku antiikkinen ohjeistus
<bioterror> mjoo, tuo linux-image-server depends linux-image-generic-pae
<anger> kertokaapa mulle miten tuo server-image eroaa normikernelistä?
<tale> anger: Eikö paketin kuvauksessa sanota mikä ero on?
<Echramath> Ei se kerro.
<kingi89> todennäkösesti tuo serverikerneli on käännetty pienemmällä tickillä, eli enemmän laskutehoa mutta korkeampi latenssi, tai mene ja tiedä
<tale> Supports Server processors. Geared toward 64 bit server systems. Noin sanoo paketin kuvaus.
<Tuikki> iltaa
<kingi89> joku muistanee ulkoakin mikä on oom-killerin sysrq-näppäin, äsken koitin o:ta ja "hups"
<Tuikki> Kukaan keksis vinkkiä, että miten sais FS:n amilo a1655g:n wlanin pelittään?
<Tuikki> aika paljon löytyy jotain ohjeita, mutta en oikein saa niistä mitään irti
<tale> Tuikki: Mitä  ohjeita olet jo löytänyt?
<Finnish_> Mitenkäs pitää tehdä jos nattyn alfa on yli 700mb ja levyt on vaan 700mb....
<Tuikki> yritän tässä parhaillaan ettiä niitä parhaimpia.. toisella koneella eilen löysin, mut nyt ei osu silmään
<Tuplis> Finnish_, laita tikulle :)
<tale> Finnish_: Kirjoittaa USB-muistille ja asentaa siitä. Tai DVD-levy.
<Sysi> verkkoasennus
<Tuikki> jossain oli et pitäis joku acerasp tai jotain tuon tapaista asentaa
<Finnish_> Tää fuji-siemens on niin vanha ettei buuttaa usbilta
<tale> Finnish_: Löytyykö Nattystä verkkoasennus-CD:tä?
<Finnish_> Pitäis päästä livenä kokeilemaan
<tale> Finnish_: Hommaa tarpeeksi iso CD-aihio.
<Finnish_> Ei oo enää kaupat auki!
<Sysi> grub cd:lle ja boottaa sillä usbilta tjsp.
<tale> Finnish_: Kuinka vanha se kone oikein on jos ei USB:ltä boottaa? Onko siinä edes muistia ja tehoja tarpeeksi?
<Finnish_> Tää on kyllä vanha, mut tässä on 1,8ghz Pentium M ja muistia giga
<Finnish_> Eikun Centrino-prossu
<Tuikki_> Mistäs ubuntussa pääsee näkeen, että mikä wlan laite tässä koneessa on?
<tale> Tuikki_: lspci
<Tuikki_> ja mihinkäs se pitää kirjoittaa? (huomaako et oon aika amatööri linuxin kans???)
<tale> Sovellukset | Apuohjelmat | Pääte
<Tuikki_> no niinpä tietenkin...
<Tuikki_> sit ku löytäis ne eiliset ohjeet niin varmaan saisin hommat toimiinkin
<Tuikki> onko ubuntussa joku saman tyyppinen wlan-verkkojen haku ku wintoosassa?
<Echramath> Juu.
<Tuikki> eli?
<Echramath> No siellä verkkomanagerissahan se on, pitäis ilmestyä trayhin.
<Tuikki> eipä nyt oikein suostu tuo wlan pelittään :(
<Echramath> Olisko siihen nyt joku vuokaavio tai vastaava opas selvittämään ongelmat.
<Echramath> Jos se nimittäin toimii purkista, se on tosi simppeli. Jos taas ei...
<Tuikki> kyllä se johtuu vain tästä koneesta...
<Tuikki> broadcom bcm4318 piiri... näyttää, että on paljon ongelmia tuolla piirillä linuxin kans
<mjr> tarvinee poroajurin. Minkä saa kyllä sieltä järjestelmä/ylläpito/*ajurit-jutusta.
<Tuikki> okkei.. nyt näyttää vähän lupaavalta: http://marvec.org/amilo/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/j62ju -> fsaa1655g - Fujitsu Siemens Amilo A1655G, L1310G WLAN switch for Linux
<Tuikki> näillä ohjeilla pääsi eteenpäin, mutta tyssäs kun piti ensimmäinen salasana antaa
<Tuikki> http://marvec.org/amilo/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/j62ju -> fsaa1655g - Fujitsu Siemens Amilo A1655G, L1310G WLAN switch for Linux
<Tuikki> onkohan noita kolmannen osapuolen laiteajureita mahdollisuus jotenkin etsiä uusia? jotenkin ilmeisesti onnistuin poistamaan broadcomin ajurin kun tässä yrittäny värkätä sitä hereille
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-21
<PoisonedDwarf> Alkaa ärsyttää tä Ubuntu. Tä on epävakain käyttöjärjestelmä IKINÄ mitä oon käyttäny.
<Tekno_> totta
<Tekno_> no ei
<PoisonedDwarf> NO ON.
<Tekno_> kyl must alkaa tuntua et fedora on epävakaampi
<Tekno_> joka on sinänsä saavutus jo
<PoisonedDwarf> Windovs 95, vista ja xp jopa olivat paljon vakaampia. Macintosh + vuodelta korppu ja lerppu oli vakaampi ku mikään ikinä.
<Tekno_> mä käytän taas vaihteeks windowsia
<Tekno_> jotenki linuxil menee enemmä aikaa säätämisee ku koneen käyttämisee
<Tekno_> ennemmi vaikka maksaa että hommat toimii
<PoisonedDwarf> mä joudun käynnistää koneen uudestaan about 30 min välein jonkun f**king random vian takia. Yleensä tää ei vaan ilmoita mitään ja kaikki lakkaa toimimasta, ei voi kirjottaa eikä voi avata esim. sovelluksia tai sijainnit tai järjestelmää. Kaikki vaan hyytää ja mitään virheraporttia ei näy missään. Hiiri toimii ja pyörii mut mitään järkevää ei saa toimimaan.
<PoisonedDwarf> Totta Tekno_ siis tuo aikaa emnee enpmi säätämiseen ku käyttämiseen. Siltä tuntuu välil.
<jjo> kannattaa varmaan ajaa muistitesti pariin otteeseen läpi
<jjo> ihan noin niinko varuiksi
<PoisonedDwarf> noniin, koetetaan, mistä se muistitesti löytyis? järjestelmä/ylläpidosta joku?
<IhqTzup> asennusmedialta boottaat niin siitä löytyy memtest
<Mkaysi> Eikös se löydy GRUBistakin?
<IhqTzup> taitaahan se sielläki olla
<skfin> PoisonedDwarf: Kato ettei kiintolevy heitä itseään lomille
<skfin> Noni
<skfin> Mun tuuria
<PoisonedDwarf> aivan vitun siistiä, KAATUI TAAS
<PoisonedDwarf> en ehtinyt edes lukea teidän ohjeita!
<PoisonedDwarf> ja olin sanomassa että pitäs lukea enempi linuxista asioita että ymmärtäs jotain ku joku neuvoo mulle :D
<PoisonedDwarf> tää on ihan naurettava romu.
<jjo> bootissa menee boottivalikkoon ja valitsee sieltä memtes86:n
<jjo> siis memtest86:n
<PoisonedDwarf> ilmeisesti aina kun kytken pois ton ärsyttävän kosketusnäytön joka on tiellä/häiritsee kun käytän näppäimistöä niin se kytkee näppiksen pois tai oikeestaan kaataa koko koneen.
<jjo> sit antaa sen pyöriä ja toivoo, että ei löydy yhtään virhettä
<IhqTzup> PoisonedDwarf: meinaatko tasohiirtä?
<PoisonedDwarf> IhqTzup joo ilmeisesti, en tiedä mikskä tota härpätintä kutsutaan mutta siis just se mistä hiirtä liikutellaan ellei ole esim erillistä USB liitettävää hiirtä
<IhqTzup> mikse pitäis kytkee pois? Eihän se häiritse näppäimistön käyttöä ku laittaa sillee että kirjottaessa se ei ole päällä ja aktivoituu takasi ku ei kirjota
<IhqTzup> kaataako se samantien koneen? Sammutatko sen jollain näppäin ydistelmällä?
<PoisonedDwarf> itseasiassa GOOD POINT alt control delete toimii edelleen ;)
<PoisonedDwarf> mutta joo siis se kaataa koneen silleen että en pysty kirjoittamaan mihinkään mitään mutta pystyn esim sulkemaan auki olevat ikkunat
<PoisonedDwarf> ja en pysty käynnistämään vaikkapa sijainnista mitään, tai avaamaan edes tota sammuta/käynnistä valikkoa oikeasta yläkulmasta
<PoisonedDwarf> tekisin sen nyt heti vaikka taas havainnollistaakseni muttakun en voi raportoida ongelmista koska näppis lakkaa toimimasta :(
<PoisonedDwarf> mul on about aina tää "ulkoinen hiiri" eli USB hiiri käytös ni periaattees voisin koko kosketusvärkin poistaa käytöstä
<PoisonedDwarf> Ja siis IhqTzup ni mä haluan sen tosiaan niin että se lähtökohtaisesti on poissa päältä ja voin esim. käynnistää sen jos jostain oudosta syystä tarvitsen sitä. Tai sitten niin että se toimis niinku sen pitääki eli saan sen käyttöön ja pois napista ilman että se kaataa konetta mennessään :D
<PoisonedDwarf> tällä mä nyt kiukuttelen ja vuodatan :,(
<PoisonedDwarf> poissa on joulumieli. Tontut kurkkii ja nauraa ikkunantakana.
<PoisonedDwarf> vois tehdä ton memorytestin
<PoisonedDwarf> eli miten menen boottivalikkoon?
<PoisonedDwarf> oliko se Fjokunumero? F5? F12? F9? en muista, eikä tuu katottuu ku ne numerot vilahtaa aika vauhdil siinä alus
<tale> Eihän kone ole kaatunut jos hiiri toimii.
<tale> Tossa ilmeisesti vaan näppis lakkaa toimimasta, sen ehkä saisi takaisin toimimaan kun keksii mikä sen sammutti.
<PoisonedDwarf> noniin, eli ton muistitesti 86 suorittamiseen kaipaisin nyt ohjeita
<Tuikki>  terve taas
<Jupp3> hö, mä oon sairaana :(
<Tuikki> no en minäkään kovin terve ole...
<Tuikki> en varsinkaan ku pitää linuxilla leikkiä vaikka ei puoltakaan ymmärrä
<Jupp3> No kai se riittää, kunhan ymmärtää sen paremman puolen
<Tuikki> en tunnu ymmärtävän ku en saa wlania pelittään sitten millään...
<Tuikki> ei toimi koneen oma wlan eikä a-linkin wnu usb tikkukaan
<Jupp3> wlan-usb-tikuissa kantsii etukäteen selvitellä et mitkä toimii parhaiten
<Jupp3> mut sillä pääsee monesti aika pitkälle, kun googlettaa sen tyyppiä
<Jupp3> Jos on usb-väylässä, niin lsusb (konsoliin) listaa usb-laitteet, mistä näkee sen tyypin
<Tuikki> noh... laite nyt ainakin löytyy
<Tuikki> pitäisköhän aloittaa linuxin uudelleen asentamisella...
<Tuikki> konen omaa (broadcom) wlania värkätessä onnistuin poistan jotain ja epäilen josko se vaikuttais a-linkin toimintaan myös
<Tuikki_> okkei... mitäs nyt kun tuo tikku löytyy ja iwconfig antaa tällasta
<Tuikki_> lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  wlan1     802.11b/g  Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated              Bit Rate:0 kb/s              Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off           Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=0 dBm  Noise level=0 dBm           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid 
<Tuikki> mahtavaa! kerrankin onnistuin jossakin!
<Tuikki> enään en ala tappeleen wlanin kans tän enempää ku kerran sain tän pelittään...
<bioterror> tää on kyllä ihan törkeet pilaa
<bioterror> että finch haluaa asentaa 100MB jotain X11-paketteja
<tekonivelo> moip
<tekonivelo> kävin täällä aikoinaan juttelemassa EeePC 901:n SSD:n päivittämisestä
<tekonivelo> nyt on päivitetty
<tekonivelo> *sairaan nopee*
<tekonivelo> en muista enää mitä mulle suositeltiin ja kuka
<Tekno_> mä taisin jotai
<tekonivelo> Tekno_: joo ehkäpä
<tekonivelo> Tekno_: mikäs SSD sulla olikaan?
<tekonivelo> kattelin suositusten perusteella RunCore IV Pro -tyyppisiä ohjaimia
<tekonivelo> mut epäröidessä kävi niin, että huomasin että markkinoille on tulossa uusi, SandForce-1200 -pohjainen SSD
<tekonivelo> ni odottelin viikon pari ja tilasin semmosen
<Tekno_> 16GB SuperTalent
<tekonivelo> Tekno_: joo toi se oli!
<tekonivelo> ostin ite siis 32GB SF-1200 pohjaisen Renice K3VLARin
<Tekno_> :P
<tekonivelo> ihan älytön
<tekonivelo> http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=90189
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jaA0e -> NEW - Renice K3VLAR 70mm SATA II SandForce Drives (Page 1) / MyDigitalDiscount.com / EeeUser Forum
<tekonivelo> kiitti suosituksista ja rohkaisuista päivittää SSd
<Tekno_> :)
<tekonivelo> tohon tuore Ubuntu 10.10 niin aijai elämä on hyvää
<tekonivelo> osaisko kukaan selittää miksi Firefox lakkaa olemasta Firefox kun asentaa Fx4:n?
<tekonivelo> nämä näyttäytyy Namorokona ja Minefieldinä nykyään, Firefox on "kadonnut" jonnekin
<tekonivelo> vaik mulla on firefox-4.0-branding, josta luulis sen "firefoxiuden" tulevan
<Tekno_> niihän ne betafirefoxit yleesä o
<Tekno_> jollai ihmenimel
<tekonivelo> ihmetyttää ku ensin mulla oli Firefox, ja kun asensin Minefieldin (l. Fx4) niin nyt on Namoroka ja Minefield... eikä Firefox 3.6 ja Minefield
<Tuikki> miten saa flash-videot pyörimään ubuntun firefoxissa?
<Echramath> Ootko asentanut ubuntu-restricted-extras-paketin?
<Sysi> asenna ubuntu-restricted-extras tai pelkkä flashplugin-nonfree
<Sysi> poista gnash/swfdec jos on asennettuna
<Sysi> katsomo ei oo enä flashia
<bioterror> katsomo on kyllä ihan hirveä
<Tuikki> juu ei tainnu olla
<bioterror> huutelee windows mediaa
<bioterror> ja kama on jotenki suojattua
<Sysi> mut pahin on että siellä on mtv3:n ohjelmia
<bioterror> joo, itse suosin nelosta :-)
<Sysi> irkissä on paremmat jutut
<bioterror> joo, saa katella kun ihmiset pastee genitaalikuvia <3
<Sysi> MicroSoft(r) Silverlight(Tm)  siis nykyään katsomossa
<Tuikki> topgear on tullut usein katsottua katsomosta
<Tuikki> tarviikos linux mitään erityistä tietoturvaa?'
<bioterror> maalaisjärkeä
<bioterror> paras tietoturva on suhteellisen ei-looginen tunnus jos kone on suoraa verkossa ilman routeria tms. ja toinen on monimutkainen salasana
<Tuikki> reititin tuossa on välissä
<Tuikki> mut mitään virustorjuntoja tai palomuureja ei siis pahemmin tartte?
<bioterror> ubuntussa on palomuurit
<bioterror> mutta ei torjuntaa tarvi, ellei jollain partitiolla ole windowsia ja tule tunnetta, että tarvis clamav:lla skannata se
<Tuikki> tässä koneessa ei vinukkaa tartte
<bioterror> bodhi zazen on pistänyt kovat setit apparmorista: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008906
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jaLRw -> [all variants] Introduction to AppArmor - Ubuntu Forums
<Tuikki> mikäs ois hyvä mp3-player tähän joka osais soittaa verkkolevyltä musiikkia? joku jossa voi ITSE valita kansion mistä toistetaan
<bioterror> nooo
<bioterror> tomato, tomeito
<bioterror> jos ymmärrät :D
<Sysi> minkälainen verkkolevy
<Sysi> jos sen saa mountattua niin mikä vaan
<Sysi> amarok ja rhythmbox varmaan suositummat eri tyylisuuntien edusat
<Sysi> *edustajat
<bioterror> ei anna valita kansioita, vaan tekee tyhmiä kirjastoja
<bioterror> itse suosiin MOCia (tekstipohjainen)
<bioterror> siihen löytyy pythonilla tehty skripti joka sylkee datat last.fm:n
<Tuikki> lacien 1TB verkkolätty
<bioterror> smbfs kehiin
<Tuikki> no joo... on nyt yritetty, mutta mimmosella komennolla tuo verkkolevyn tietty kansio liittyis linuxiin?
<Tuikki> kaverilta sain tällasta ohjeeksi: sudo mount -t smbsf 192.168.1.101//share/myshare/musakkia
<Tuikki> mutta ei ihan onnannu
<tale> Tuikki: Onko se verkkolevy Windows-koneessa?
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<bioterror> tale, NAS
<Tuikki> windows levyjärjestelmä (kait) mutta levy on reitittimessä kiinni
<tale> Jos se on NAS, eikö se osaa myös NFS:n, ettei tartte smb-levyä liittää.
<tale> Mitä sanoo showmount -e 192.168.1.101
<Echramath> Mitä sanoo ohjekirja?
<Tuikki> showmount tuumas näin: 'showmount' ei ole tällä hetkellä asennettuna.  Voit asentaa sen kirjoittamalla sudo apt-get install nfs-common
<tale> Helpointa tietysti on lukea laitteen ohjekirjasta miten levy on tarkoitus liittää.
<bioterror> no windowsille ne ohjekirjat on tehty ja ne sanoo että samba on teh thing
<bioterror> eiks nii?
<Echramath> No se ohjekirja osaa kertoa mitä protokollia se pönttö osaa.
<Echramath> Ellei ole vaihtanut siihen softaa.
<Tuikki> meikä on niin huono lukeen ohjekirjoja :D
<Tuikki> mut koitan vilkasta ja kerron kohta
<Tuikki> jos joku osais mulle tulkita täältä: http://www.lacie.com/download/manual/UM_NWSpace2_EN.pdf
<Tuikki> ei ymmärrä vaikka kuin yritän
<Tuikki> (pitäisköhän luopua linuxista kun ei tämäkään suju)
<crope> eikö niitä windowsin verkkojakoja voi selata graafisesti
<crope> siitä mistä muitaki verkkojakoja
<crope> en oo käyttäny, mutta olettasin
<Tuikki> selaimen kautta joo
<crope> täh, ei kai se selaimeen liity
<Tuikki> jaa...
<Tuikki> (tyhmä)
<Echramath> Selain se on tiedostoselainkin.
<Tuikki> jotain smb:stä ja NAS:ista tuli esiin tässä tutkaillessa... kumpaa vois hyödyntää?
<crope> NAS on laite, smb on protokolla. sillä smb:llä yhistät siihen laitteeseen
<crope> siellä pitäs olla sellanen valikko jossa lukee jotain yhdistä verkkojakoon
<crope> tässä englanninkielisessä Fedorassa se on Places => Connect to Server
<crope> tai Places => Network
<Echramath> Jaahas, FTP:n se kyllä taitaisi, muttei NFS:n tai SSH:ta. Melko heikko esitys.
<crope> tuolla näyttäs olevan Service type == Windows share. sillä luulis menevän
<Echramath> Juu on tässäkin.
<crope> no toi osaa FTP:ki. mutta ssh vois olla parempi
<Tuikki> no... eipä levyä hankkiessa ollut linuksit mielessä
<crope> kannattanee sillä Windowsin jaolla yhistellä ensisijasesti jos se laite moista tukee
<Tuikki> eli miten pitäis lähteä liikkeelle?
<Tuikki> konsoliin jotain?
<crope> 23:27 < crope> tai Places => Network
<crope> 23:27 < crope> tässä englanninkielisessä Fedorassa se on Places => Connect to Server
<crope> jompi kumpi nuista
<crope> kokeile tossa järestyksessä
<Tuikki> noniin... nyt ois yhdistetty palvelimeen
<crope> joo ei se sen vaikeempaa sitte ollu
<crope> kummalla nä nuista menit?
<Tuikki> sijainnit -> yhdistä palvelimeen
<Tuikki> sieltä sit windows-jako päälle jnejne
<crope> ja onnistuu nyt lukea ja kirjoittaa?
<Tuikki> siis juu onhan nuo tiedot ollut nähtävissä jo aiemminkin
<crope> no meni vähän ohi miten oli, mutta hyvä jos pelaa
<Tuikki> juu siis sijainneista pääsi näkemään verkosta musiikit, mutta nyt myös ubuntussa ollut musiikkisoitinkin löytää (rytmilaatikko)
<Tuikki> tämä riittää tässä vaiheessa mulle
<Tuikki> tulevaisuudessa ois tarkotus ajaa verkkolevyltä (tai windows-läppäriltä) backupit valokuvista tähän koneeseen
<Wolde>   -win 27
<Wolde> välilyöntivirhe, pahoittelen :<
<Tuikki> no ei nyt mennä tässä vaiheessa siihen :)
<Tuikki> nyt on jo tullu tälle illalle infoähky täyteen ;)
<Tuikki> onko tuo last.fm joku systeemi jolla lähetetään omaa musiikkia nettiin vai?
<Sysi> sillä voi tehä statsit mitä musaa kuuntelee
<Tuikki> ahaa
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-22
<marsupapu> Huomenia
<PoisonedDwarf> huomenta
<marsupapu> osaisiko kertoa, miten saan Ubuntu Serverin (9.10) ip-osoitteen kiinteäksi, kun se vaihtelee välillä 10.0.0.3-10.0.0.6 täysin mielivaltaisesti?
<marsupapu> Port Forward aina tuppaa vähän kusemaan kun ip vaihtuu
<marsupapu> Modeemi on reitittävä.
<Iltsu> säädät moneemist sil kiinteen ip:n
<marsupapu> Modeemista?
<marsupapu> hmm.
<Iltsu> no modeemi sen ip:n niille koneille jakaa
<Iltsu> ei ne niitä mistää ite keksi
<marsupapu> Mitkähän tään purkin tunnarit oli
<jjo> juu, moodeemeissa saa  usein määriteltyä vakio-ip:n mac-osoitteen perusteella
<jjo> tai sit vaan säätää koneelle kiinteän ip:n dhcp-rangen ulkopuolelta
<marsupapu> jjo: älä noin selkeästi : D
<marsupapu> hmm
<marsupapu> kun ei oikein uskaltaisi mennä sössimään kun ei tiedä varmaksi
<Iltsu> no et sä sielt modeemin asetuksis kyl mitää voi rikkoo
<marsupapu> ja ainahan sen tietysti voi resetoida
<jjo> no vaihtoehtoina tosiaan on, että hakee osoitteen modeemilta jonka asetaa antamaan tietylle koneelle aina saman osoitteen tai sitten asettaa itse koneeelle osoitteen joka toimii modeemin kanssa, mutta jota modeemi ei vahingossa anna jollekin muulle
<tabasko_> miten luodaan salasana tietylle kansiolle vsftpd:llä? :)
<tabasko_> mulla on serveri, jonka ftp filut on yleisesti nähtävissä, mutta tietyn kansion kamat pitäis saada salasanan taakse
<Iltsu> mahtaaks olla mahdollista
<SipuliSopuli> .htaccess esim?
<SipuliSopuli> eikun
<tabasko_> siihen siis pääsee selaimella serveri.fi/ftp/kamaa
<tabasko_> hmm
<SipuliSopuli> niinno, sillon .htaccess tjms
<tabasko_> toi .htaccess laitetaan vain tähän tiettyyn kansioon joka halutaan salata?
<tabasko_> serveri.fi/fpt/salaista_kamaa/.htaccess ?
<bioterror> joo
<bioterror> ja sit teet sen salasanatiedoston sille jonnekki turvalliseen paikkaan kuten ~/.foo/salakala tms.
<bioterror> ja laitat chmodille asetukset että vain sun tunnuksella on pääsy siihen
<marsupapu> oiskohan tuo nyt se
<marsupapu> http://tinyurl.com/364xgax
<marsupapu> puhutaanko oikeasta asiasta kun pitäs saada kiinteä asia
<marsupapu> siis ip
<bioterror> type static
<bioterror> vai mitä
<bioterror> vai viittaako toi dynamic tuossa että ne jaellaa dhcp:llä
<bioterror> mutta muuten näyttää ihan viksulta, itselläni on kyllä serverit aina alkupäässä, lähtee 10.0.0.1 ja 10.0.0.2
<bioterror> tabasko_, sun pitää sitten käyttää komentoa htpasswd että saat ne tunnukset joilla pääsee sinne autentikoitumaan
<tabasko_> bioterror, jees toimii kuten tahdoinkin, kiitos paljon :)
<bioterror> ollos hyvä, vaikken mitää tehnytkää ;)
<marsupapu> Mitä sanotte tuosta miun screenshotista?
<bioterror> marsupapu, jos boottaat koneen, niin saako se sitten 10.0.0.3 -ip-osoitteen?
<bioterror> tai minkä oletkaan määritellyt saavan
<bioterror> ainakin pitäisi
<tabasko_> mä jotenkin alkuun aloin nuuskimaan noita vsftpd:n konffeja eikä tullut mieleenkään että se tottakai liittyykin apacheen :)
<marsupapu> bioterror: Jos buuttaan serverin, se voi pysyä tai olla pysymättä. Mitään en ole ruksinut, kaikki kuten kuvassa.
<marsupapu> tarkottaako tuo reserve että se varaa osoitteen kyseiselle macille?
<bioterror> paha sanoa, kun en tunne sun purkkia
<Tuplis> reserve kuulostais oikeelta
<marsupapu> uskaltaskohan tuota kokeilla
<bioterror> miksei
<marsupapu> 'nyt se sanoo että type on static ja koko rivi pomppasi static adresses-otsikon alle
<bioterror> marsupapu, saiko koneet oikean ip-osoitteen?
<PoisonedDwarf> perkele,tuolla on tollanen hiiren asetuksissa että ohjaintatason ei pitäs toimia kirjottaessa, NO PASKAT! toimii kuitenkin. Ärsyttävää
<PoisonedDwarf> menee kokoajan hiiri vahingos tohon ohjaintasol ja sit se hyppää jonnekki hevonvittuun ku koetan kirjoittaa.
<kirvesAxe> PoisonedDwarf, poista koko ohjaintaso käytöstä niin katoo ongelma
<PoisonedDwarf> ja jos yritän kytkee sen pois päältä tosta napista ni se kaataa koneen.
<kirvesAxe> gaah
<PoisonedDwarf> pitänee tehdä se
<PoisonedDwarf> siis poistaa se ohjelmista
<PoisonedDwarf> tai ajureista tai jostain
<kirvesAxe> nhiih
<Sysi> asiat voi ilmaista sievemminkin sanoin
<bioterror> !language |PoisonedDwarf
<lubotu3> PoisonedDwarf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<marsupapu> Onkohan muuten sellaista adapteria millä saisi läppärin s-video-portista näytön vga- tai dvi-porttiin?
<bioterror> varmasti
<ath> Ne ei kyllä tule olemaan halpoja.
<marsupapu> Onkohan se pelkkä johto/adapteri vai onkohan siinä jotain palikkaa välissä
<Sysi> s-videosta ei saa varmaan kovin valtaisaa resoa läpi
<ath> Siinä pitää olla aika paljonkin elektroniikkaa välissä.
<ath> Varmasti helpoin on ostaa tietokoneeseen sopiva digitointikortti.
<Sysi> mun läppärin s-video ei toiminu linuxilla (ainakaa, xp:llä ei kokeiltu)
<ath> Läppäreissä on usein out-liitin, ei in.
<marsupapu> no eikös tässä ulos yritetä kuva saadakin
<ath> Ai niin, läppäristä ulos.
<marsupapu> Niin onko sellaisia sitten
<marsupapu> ei ainakaan google näyttänyt kovin lupaavia merkkejä
<ath> No viimeistään se tietokone, jossa on digitointikortti.
<marsupapu> No joo mutta jos arvelin tässä IBM:mässä vielä pysyä :D
<ath> Varmaan löytyy laatikoitakin (ainakin sali-va:ta varten on tuon kaltaisia). Mutta ei ne mitään halpoja ole.
<ath> Toi on kuitenkin aika läjä elektroniikkaa, ja sitä tuskin tarvitaan kuluttujamarkkinoilla.
<marsupapu> No mitä varten tässä sitten on tuo s-video? Mihin sitä tarvitaan?
<Tuplis> siitä saa videokuvan siirrettyä toiseen s-video-liittimeen
<marsupapu> No missä tällasia s-video-liittimiä oikein on kun en ole tavannut?
<mjr> telkkariin
<Sysi> putkitelkkareissa
<mjr> scarttiin menee passiiviadapterilla
<marsupapu> Mietin tässä yks päivä muuten että saiskohan tietokoneen kuvaa näkymään vanhassa putkitelkkarissa jossa on vaan antennisisäänmeno :D
<marsupapu> olisi veikeää.
<jjo> eikä se scartiadapterin kauttakaan toimi kunnolla kuin telkuissa jotka tukevat s-videota
<Sysi> jos se on ibm niin saisko siihen telakan?
<marsupapu> Sysi: saisi mutten omista
<marsupapu> T43
<Sysi> semmosen vois saaha jopa kohtuuhintaan käytrttynä
<Tuplis> mulla saattaa olla
<Sysi> vai onkohan niissäkää näyttöliittimiä
<Tuplis> jos siihe käy sama ku t41:een, ja miksei kävis
<marsupapu> Tuplis: paljonko?
<marsupapu> tai kato ainakin liittimet
<Tuplis> mie etin sen eka
<marsupapu> se kannattaa tehdä ensin juu.
<Sysi> ton yhteensopivuuden vois varmistaa googlesta
<Tuplis> sopii se
<Tuplis> http://www.directron.com/74p6733.html tommonen
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jdxCb -> IBM/Lenovo ThinkPad Port Replicator II 74P6733 Compatible with ThinkPad A/R/T/X Series Notebook-Best Computer Online Store Houston Buy Discount Prices Texas-Directron.com
<Tuplis> toimivuudesta en osaa sanoo mitään, ku läppäri hajos ennen ku ehin kokeilla :D
<Tuplis> mut ei kai noissa kauheesti rikottavia osia ole
<marsupapu> ei käy T43:een, muuten kiva
<Tuplis> kyl mä uskon et se käy
<marsupapu> 40/41/42
<Tuplis> niissä on kaikissa sama runko
<Tuplis> emoa myöten
<marsupapu> hmm
<Tuplis> hmm, miksköhän sitä ei oo tossa listassa :o
<marsupapu> mitä suunnilleen maksaisi?
<marsupapu> osviittaa
<Tuplis> no jos pari kymppiä
<marsupapu> jotain sellasta miekin arvelin
<marsupapu> kun koko koneesta maksoin satasen
<marsupapu> Tuplis: Ubuntu suomessa liikut tuplanollana?
<Tuplis> juu
<marsupapu> Mitä ihmiset luulee jos telakassa on sekä DVI että VGA niin saako niistä yhtenäisen työpöydän kahdella ulkoisella ja läppärin omalla näytöllä?
<bioterror> ei
<bioterror> ei saa
<bioterror> tai siis
<bioterror> saat sä niin että sulla on läppärin ruutu auki, ja sulla on se näyttö
<bioterror> mutta dvi:tä ja vga:ta ei voi käyttää samaan aikaan
<marsupapu> ompas kuraa
<bioterror> mutta, on sellasia adaptereita että DVI -> 2 näyttöä
<bioterror> oon kyllä nähnyt, mielestäni
<marsupapu> mutta sama vai eri kuva?
<Tuplis> on niitä, mut sit molemmissa on sama kuva
<marsupapu> Niin että ei lohduta paljoa
<bioterror> ei oo
<marsupapu> ai
<bioterror> kun kattelin joskus noita kun nuo pankkihemmot pyöritteli jotain 4 ruutua kerralla yhdel koneel
<bioterror> katteli jotain kursseja tms.
<marsupapu> Miten se näyttis sellaista tukee, vai onko siinä elektroniikkaa välissä
<Tuplis> hmm, no dual-link dvi kyllä kuljettais. mut tukeeko mikään laite?
<marsupapu> bioterror: on näyttiksiä joihin saa 6 näyttöä tms
<Tuplis> tai siis, ne on varmaan jotaan erityisiä näyttiksiä mitkä osaa tehä just niin
<marsupapu> voikohan sitten läppärin VGA-ulosmenoa ja telakan VGA-ulosmenoa käyttää yhtä aikaa ja saada eri kuvaa
<marsupapu> tai telakan DVI:tä, ei sillä väliä
<[tomppa]> Terve taas, pahoittelen jo valmiiksi offtopiccia, mutta ei äkkiseltään tule mieleen muuta kanavaa, jossa olisi paljon tietotekniikasta tietävää asiallista porukkaa.
<[tomppa]> Elikkäs tarkoitus olisi saada taulukkolaskennalla "http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4342887/hyperpeli2.png" tuon tapainen käyrästö aikaiseksi.
<[tomppa]> Nuo värilliset käyrät on tehty taulukolla, mutta tuo musta viiva pitäisi olla hyperbeli, joka sivuaa kuvan tapaisesti muita käyriä.
<Sysi> jos kyseesä on openoffice/gnumeric niin ei ole offtopicia, jos m$-office niin kukaa ei tiiä, tai kokeile #ubuntu-fi-offtopic
<[tomppa]> Openofficella ubuntulla teen, meni hermot ms exeliin heti alkuunsa, kun se teki noista värillisistäkin käyristä vääränlaiset, yläosien pitäisi olla "http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4342887/vaanto.png" tuon näköisiä XD
<tale> [tomppa]: Onko välttämätöntä tehdä taulukkolaskimella? Esimerkiksi gnuplot osaisi hyperbelin, ainakin oletan.
<[tomppa]> Ei ole aivan välttämätöntä juuri taulukkolaskimella, kunhan vain saa tuon saman kuvan päälle hyperbelin.
<[tomppa]> Tarkoituksena on määrittää "http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4342887/esimerkki.png" tämän tapaisesti hyperbelin ja käyrien alle jääneiden pinta-alojen suhde
<tale> [tomppa]: Eikös tuo ole matemaattinen tai kuvankäsittelyn ongelma, ei niinkään tietotekniikkaa tarvita.
<[tomppa]> Täytynee tehdä gimpillä piirtäen jonkinlainen käppyrä, jos se ei taulukkolaskentaohjelmalla ole mahdollista.
<tale> [tomppa]: Tee gnuplotilla se hyperbeli, jos sinulla on funktio sitä varten valmiina. Sitten piirros ohjelmalla teet kaksi tasoa, toiseen tuo pohjakuva ja toiseen se hyperbeli, sitten yhdistät tasot.
<Sysi> hmm, voiskohan koulussa hyödyntää gnuplotia
<[tomppa]> Ongelmana nimenomaan on se, että on ainoastaan taulukkoarvot noille 6 päällekkäiselle käyrälle ja niiden perusteella pitäisi muka tehtävänannon mukaan saada hyperbeli aikaan :(
<tale> [tomppa]: Se on se matematiikkaosuus, eli miten muodostat hyberbelin joka sivua noita käyriä.
<[tomppa]> Kiitos neuvoista, mutta täytyy tehdä tuo ihan vain piirtämällä, kun tehtävän kannalta tuo ei ole niin tärkeä, että siihen kannattaisi koko iltapäivää tuhrata.
<SipuliSopuli> miten määritetään /etc/network/interfaces fileeseen et saa ottaa yhteyttä vaan tiettyyn wlaniin?
<topyli> en usko että sitä siellä määritellään, mutta en nyt heti keksi missä sitten
<SipuliSopuli> kyllä se siellä...
<topyli> mielestäni ainakaan gnomen network-manager ei kyllä automaattisesti yhdistä mihin hyvänsä wlaniin
<SipuliSopuli> juu, ei
<SipuliSopuli> mut haluun et toi kone ei saa otettua minnekkään muualle yhteyttä
<ninnnu> Ei sitä kai oikein voi säätää että "ei _voi_" yhdistää muualle
<czr> ottaa kernelin sorsat kateen niin helposti saa
<czr> helposti toki on hyvin joustava termi
<nano> pitäiskö ifconfigilla näkyä wlan0?
<crope> pitäs jos se on konffattuna
<czr> nano, ifconfig -a
<Tekno_> iwconfig ?
<czr> oletuksena nayttaa vain ne interfacet jotka on "UP"-asennossa. eli "konffattuja".
<crope> pitäs näkyä kaikki jotka on up, vipusia perään niin näyttää alhaalla olevatki
<nano> ifconfig näyttää vaan 'eth0' ja 'lo'
<nano> ja oon tällähetkelläki wlanilla netisä
<Tekno_> entäs iwconfig
<nano> jaa taitaa tuo eth0 olla wlani
<mjr> joo, toi nimeäminen riippuu ajurista
<mjr> voisivat toki konsistentistua
<Echramath> Jaahas, saakos samballa jaettua lukematta manuskaa...
<Echramath> Sai! \o/
<mlpug> Ensin luovuin sambasta, sitten luovuin NFS:stä. Nykyään pelkästään scp:llä siirtelen tiedostoja
<mlpug> Samban kanssa oli kaikkein vaikeinta. Saada ryhmät ja muut oikeusasiat kohdalleen. Aina tuli joku access denied
<Echramath> No toi oli jukeboksikäyttötarkoitus.
<Echramath> Kaikki saa lukea, kukaan ei kirjoittaa.
<mlpug> no siihen tuo samba varmaan tarvitaan jos on joku purkki jota ei itse pääse konffaamaan
<mlpug> mutta pelkkiä windowskoneita varten ei minun tapauksessa tarvi kun scp toimii hyvin
<crope> scp:n kans on vissiin ongelmia ääkkösissä. mun käsittääkseni windowsille ei oo sellasta clienttiä joka osais nimet hanskata. WinSCP on niin purkkaa että tekijät on tainneet jopa sanoa että ei oo ei tuu, ku pitäs kirjottaa liiaksi softa uusiksi
<re-G> crope: eikös ongelma tuu sillon ku viedään merkistöstä (lue:käyttöjärjestelmästä) toiseen?
<crope> re-G: no eiks tuossa puhuttu tiedostojen siirrosta Windowsin ja Linuxin välillä. nehän on kumpiki käyttöjärjestelmiä
<crope> meillä on yliopistolla Linuxin päällä kotihakemistot ja samballa jaetaan sitte windows koneille. pelaahan ne merkistöt hyvin jos käyttää vain windowsin verkkojakoja, mutta meeppä linuxista ssh:lla siirteleen tai konsolille katteleen
<crope> http://winscp.net/eng/docs/faq_utf8
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jfdcn -> WinSCP :: How do I make WinSCP show localized and/or UTF-8 encoded (Unicode) filenames correctly?
<crope> Also note that WinSCP is not an Unicode application.
<crope> en tiedä sitte onko jotain konstia joka konvertois merkistön UTF-8 kun siirtää WinSCP:llä Windows => Linux
<re-G> crope: jaa, taisin jättää oleellisen kohdan lukematta P
<crope> mut siis tosiaan jos siirtää Windows koneelta tiedoston jonka nimessä on ääkkösiä WinSCP:llä Linuxiin jossa on se UTF-8 nykysten niin rikki män
<tale> Linuxissa voi ne tiedostojen nimet korjata komennolla convmv.
<crope> koodailee sellasen WinSCP kloonin joka tukee Unicodea ja merkistöjen vaihtoa niin ratkee seki ongelma fiksusti :]
<tale> Osaako puttyn mukana tuleva scp osaa kopioida nimiä oikein?
<crope> en oo kuullutkaan Putyn SCP clientistä. mahtaa olla joku kätynen
<sinppa_> puttyn scp-client? eikös se oo yhtä kuin winscp jonka saa liitettyä puttyyn tms?
<jjo> putty on tarjonnut ssh, scp, sftp ja telnet clientit sekä pari muuta apuohjelmaa niin kauan kuin muistan
<jjo> winscp puolestaan on graafinen kikkare joka on rakennettu puttyn koodin päälle
<jjo> siitä onko merkistöhommat winscp:n vai pscp:n rajoitus, minulla ei kyllä ole mitään käsitystä
<sinppa_> ai, muistelin että puttyssa ei itsessään ois ollut scp/sftp -valmiutta ellei siinä rinnalla ollut jotain muuta softaa
<crope> oon aatellu että no ois WinSCP:n ku WinSCP:n sivulla mainitaan että se ei oo Unicode sovellus
<mjr> no ne on erillisiä softia, mutta samaan settiin kuuluvia
<crope> sambahan osaa vissiin konvertoida merkistöt joten jos sillä siirtää tiedostoja windowsin ja linuxin välillä niin no problem, kummassaki systeemissä pitäs toimia
<SipuliSopuli> Onko kanavalla Omnialaisia? Joini #omnia @ QuakeNet
<Sysi> etenkää väärässä verkossa mainostus ei oo oikeen ontopikkia
<inks> mitä tarkottaa kun ubuntun asennusohjelma sanoo siinä missä valitaan että asennetaanko rinnalle yms., että koneessa ei ole käyttöjärjestelmiä, vaikka koneessa on vista.
<Odius> vista ei ole käyttöjärjestelmä :)
<Odius> Sen pitäisi asentaa normaalisti rinnakkain, jos pohjalla on windows-tuote
<Sysi> käsin voi aina tehä
<Odius> Kyllä.
<Sysi> ubufin ohjeessaki taitaa olla käsintekeminen
<Odius> inks tarvii sinulta hyvän linkin ohjeeseen
<Sysi> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Asentaminen
<Sysi> muutettu viimenäkemältä mutta manuaaliki löytyy
<Sysi> korjaan: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Asentaminen_Windowsin_rinnalle
<Odius> minusta tuo linkin ohje on selkeä ja hyvä..ei pitäisi tulla ongelmia
<inks> lähinnä tässä arvelutti että jos toi vista ei sitte ilmesty grubiin, jos asennus ei sitä tunnista.
<Sysi> ei tuokaa oo hyvä... miks kaikki hyvät ja toimivat ohjeet pitää hukata
<Odius> :)
<Sysi> osiointivaiheen tunnistus ei välttämättä liitu mitenkää grubiin
<Sysi> luultavasti ei
<Odius> Minulla ainakin on tunnistanut joka kerta grubin kautta kaikki koneessa olevan
<Odius> ja jos sinulla on visvan asennus-cd, niin sillä voi postaa linux-osion
<inks> eli siis toi on vaan hämäystä toi ilmotus tossa? :)
<Odius> Sysi laittoi hyvän linkin, joten sitä seuraamalla pääset eteen päin
<inks> oon siis ennenkin asentanu ubuntun windowsin rinnalle, mut sillon siinä on aina mukavasti lukenu, että tällanen käyttis löytyy. nyt se sanoo et siellä ei oo käyttiksiä.
<inks> just ton rinnakkain asennuksen ekan kuvan tilanteessa lukee että ei käyttiksiä.
<Odius> hmmm..muistaakseni minulla oli 10.10 kanssa sama ongelma, mutta käynnistin koneen uudelleen ja sen jälkeen homma pelasi normaalisti.
<inks> uskallan nyt ehkä sitten kokeilla, jos ei kerta ihan ainut laatusta oo. mut ei kyllä enää tänä iltana jaksa. kiitos teille. :)
<Odius> kiitos ja joulua
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-23
<Quaxir> pystyykö screenin session-nmeä vaihtamaan ilman että sammuttaa pyörivää softaa? käynnistettäessähän se onnistuu -S vivulla mutta onko mahd. vaihtaa sitä vielä softan olles pääl
<tale> Man-sivun mukaan pystyy, mutta Quaxir poistui jo.
<heikki_> moi, onks oscommercella joku virallinen irkkikanava? tai jos joku täälä tietää saako oscommerceen kun kodoaa maksutapamodulin niin siihen jotenkin javascript validatorin? Lähetystapamoduliin saa mut ei näytä toimivan maksutavassa
<heikki_> näyttää kokonaan puuttuvan checkout_confirmation.php -tiedostosta tuon javascriptin käsittely
<Iltsu> mikä ihme kun sama sh-skripti toimii Debianis, mut ei toimi Ubuntus ja Maemos
<Iltsu> Debianis ja Ubuntus molemmis kuitenki bash
<Sysi> mitä erroria?
<Iltsu> read: 3: arg count
<Iltsu> sanoo ubuntu ja maemo
<Iltsu> toi rivi on read $a
<peetra> Milläköhän lailla sitä helpoiten mahtaisi löytää vista-osion (kuva)tiedostot rikkijnäisestä koneesta (heitetty seinään, vista ja osa laitteistosta, mm näyttö rikki) KOneeseen on asennettu Xubuntu, muttei näytä vista-osiota ainaskaan graafisessa tiedostohallintaohjelmassa (Thunar)
<Sysi> se tarvii mount:ata
<bioterror> vaikka sudo blkid
<bioterror> pitäis kertoa partitiot ja kaek
<Sysi> thunarissa ei oo samallaista osioitten liittämistä ku nautiluksessa
<bioterror> ja sitten vaan mount /dev/sdX /mnt
<peetra> okei :) KOkeillaanpa
<bioterror> muista sudo mount
<peetra> Pitää käynnistää se rotisko uudelleen, se oli menny tilttiin. Höh
<bioterror> peetra, joku ilmeisesti vähän ottanut pulttia?
<Jari0001> hei!
<Jari0001> minulla on cd rippaus kesken.
<Jari0001> deep purple - the platinium collection
<Jari0001> rippaaminen onnistuu jotain 3% minuutissa.
<bioterror> rippaat koko levyn ja kuuntelet vain smoke on the waterin ja highway starin ;)
<Sysi> bioterror: no vista :P
<peetra> systeri heivas seinään. :P
<Sysi> optiset mediat on hitaita
<bioterror> haha
<Jari0001> ajattelin että kuinka voisin rakentaa cd levystä imagen jonka sitten mounttaa ja jonka sitten rippaa
<bioterror> Jari0001, kerran lainasin kirjastosta yhden Metuja -levyjä, se oli todella naarmuilla, meni ikuisuus saada se ripattua
<Sysi> ei se oo nopeampaa varmaan
<bioterror> -levyn jopa
<Jari0001> tämä levy tuli eilen postista CDON comin joulupaketistani
<Jari0001> ei naarmuja, ihan uusi
<Jari0001> jos rakennan isomasterilla cd levystä imagen iso imagen, niin kuinka mounttaan sen niin että rhythmbox löytää sen ?
<Sysi> !iso
<lubotu3> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ji0V9 -> CD Image Conversion - LQWiki
<bioterror> jari cat /dev/sr0 > levy.iso
<bioterror> eiks se noin mene
<bioterror> ainakin DVD:n kanssa se onnistuu
<Jari0001> no jee, ei muuta ko testaamaan, kiitosta neuvoistanne.
<peetra> umm, se ntfs ei suoraan mount:aannu sudo mount-komennolla, ext-osiot kylläkin.
<bioterror> sudo mount.ntfs-3g vai mikäs se oli
<bioterror> tabilla pystyy täydentää
<Sysi> !ntfs
<lubotu3> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ji2jG -> AutomaticallyMountPartitions - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<peetra> Ei mennyt ihan niin kun ajattelin, se löysi sen ja rupesi korjaamaan, muttei mountannu ku en osannut antaa oikeata paikkaa mihin. :)
<peetra> Mitäköhän se on korjannut?
<peetra> Yritän käynnistää sitä Vistaa uudelleen, aattele, jos se onkin korjannu sen. :P
<bioterror> miten se vista on ruvella
<bioterror> lähinnä jos on fyysisesti "rikki", niin totaaaaa
<bioterror> en suosittelen hirveesti datapalautusmieles ajelee fsck:ta tms. sille levylle vaan suoraan dd_rescue jauhamaan
<bioterror> koska ne on viimesiä kertoja kun se toimii :)
<PoisonedDwarf> voisko joku neuvoo miten saan metronomi ohjelman toimii?
<PoisonedDwarf> se ei tajua mun äänikorttia tai jotain.
<PoisonedDwarf> Gtick 0.4.2 on ohjelman nimi
<PoisonedDwarf> muokkaa/ ominaisuudet sen valikosta ja sielä on kohta laitetiedosto, mitä sihen pitäis käytännössä tulla? jollain komennolla se vissiin löytäs mun äänikortin
<Jari0001> Kuinka monta tiedostoa ext3 pystyy luomaan sekunnissa, kyseessä pieniä tiedostoja alle 10k ?
<peetra> mun pitää lukea hieman enemmän tosta dd_resque istä, eka kertaa kuulen. En toki tartte saada sitä Vistaa ikinä enää käyntiin, mutta ne kuvat irti sieltä. :)
<Sysi> Jari0001: kuinka nopee levy sulla on :)
<Jari0001> ah..
<Jari0001> kysyin typerästi.
<bioterror> peetra, mä olisin saanut mun linux mintistä 4 vuoden RAW filet irti jos en ois cryptannut kotihakemistoa, kun ddrescuella tein imagen :D
<Jari0001> tässä koneessa mikä nyt on käytössä on vanha IDE 160G
<bioterror> peetra, mutta tuli hieman ongelmia jotenki vaikka mitä ohjeita seurasin, niin en saanut avattua sitä kryptausta
<PoisonedDwarf> vastaus jota etsin taitaa olla  /dev/dsp
<peetra> oho, powerful stuff silti
<PoisonedDwarf> ei kyllä toimi vieläkään :(
<bioterror> peetra, kandee sit jättää se pariksi päiväksi varmaan surraamaan jos on levy oikeasti rikkus
<bioterror> se käy pari kertaa läpi ja kun löytyy vikaa, niin se hidastuu aika vauhdilla
<bioterror> taino, vivuista riippuen
<peetra> ooh
<peetra> cd-asemaan pitäisi saada tungettu jotain ton mukaan http://www.garloff.de/kurt/linux/ddrescue/
<peetra> ei taida onnistua, ulkoinen polttava taitaa löytyä tosta ukon takaa, pitäisköhän herättää? Hmms... :D
<tale> Toimiiko tämä video jollain soittimella? http://www.screentoaster.com/watch/stU0tWQk1IR11eQFxUWFNRUVdV/gtkdialog_and_glade
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ji6f5 -> ScreenToaster -  GtkDialog and glade Screencast Video
<tale> Mulla on vaan Buffering mutta ei tunnu jaksavan näyttämiseen asti päästä lainkaan.
<PoisonedDwarf> mites saan jonku kohteen oikeudet itelleni ku se valittaa että et ole kohteen omistaja ja sinulla ei ole oikeiksia tähän bla bla? vaikka oon ainoo käyttäjätili ja silleen
<Iltsu> sudo chown käyttäjä /tiedosto/täällä/
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Jos tiedosto ei ole kotihakemistossasi, älä rupea muttamaan sen oikeuksia.
<PoisonedDwarf> ok
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Oikeoppinen tapa on katsoa mikä on tiedoston ryhmäomistaja, ja lisätä käyttäjätunnuksesi siihen ryhmään.
<Iltsu> niijoo hyvä pointti
<Iltsu> ajattelin et olis kotihakemistos
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Sitten kun ryhmällä on tarvittavat oikeudet tiedostoon, pääset käpistelemään sitä. Mahdollisesti joudut kirjautumaan sisään uudestaan ryhmään liittämisen jälkeen jotta ryhmäläisyys vaikuttaa kaikissa ohjelmissa. Komentoriviltä voi komentaa  newgroup ryhmä niin vaikuttaa heti siinä komentoikkunassa.
<PoisonedDwarf> jaajaa, miten mä pääsen katsomaan mikä on tiedoston ryhmäomistaja?
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Komentoriviltä komennolla ls -l.
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Tiedostoselaimessa katsomalla tiedoston ominaisuuksia.
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Varmuuden vuoksi, mikä tiedosto se on? Ettei neuvota sinulle miten tehdään tyhmyyksiä.
<PoisonedDwarf> No oikeestaan olis ehkä parempi jos asentelet ton Gtick 0.4.2 metronomi ohjelman ehkä ja neuvot senkanssa ni pysytään molemmat kärryillä?
<peetra> Mä en nyt osaa ekeskittyä tähän minun ongelmaan, mutta kiitos bioterror !!! Mä pääsin jonkun verran matkalle jo, kerään vaan hieman rohkeutta ja infoa ennen ku jatkan pelastus-operaatiota. :)
<bioterror> :)
<bioterror> godspeed niin sanotusti
<peetra> Ja hyvää joulua!
<PoisonedDwarf> dev kansiossa pitäs olla dsp tiedosto että tuo Gtick toimis
<PoisonedDwarf> eikä sellasta ole :/ joten se pitäis luoda (?)
<bioterror> Gstick on ilmeisesti antiikkinen
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Mulla toimii gtick.
<tale> Pitäisikö sen näyttää myös se heiluva metronomi? Ääni kyllä kuuluu.
<bioterror> :D
<PoisonedDwarf> tale, hyvä enää sun pitää jotenkin neuvoa niin että minäkin saan sen toimimaan
<tale> Jaa, nyt näkyykin.
<PoisonedDwarf> ei sen tarvi heilua kunhan kuuluis clickki
<bioterror> eikö heilu
<bioterror> oho
<tale> Piti Näytä-valikosta pistää.
<bioterror> mitäs se PoisonedDwarf musisoi
<PoisonedDwarf> Tarkista että määritetty äänilaite ja äänitiedostot ovat käytettävissä, tää ehto ei toteudu, miten korjaan asian
<tale> Muttei se ole semmoinen hieno viisari kuin niissä mekaanisissa metronomeissa.
<PoisonedDwarf> Pitäs vähän pädiä hakata rumpukapuloilla :D
<PoisonedDwarf> gtklick ohjelma ei lähde edes käyntiin :D
<PoisonedDwarf> otetaan vastaan myös muita ehkä jopa toimivia metronomiohjelmia
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Mitä siis tapahtuu kun yrität käyttää gtickiä?
<PoisonedDwarf> kun painan käynnistä ni se heittää tällasen errorin
<PoisonedDwarf> Metronomin käynnistys ei onnistunut.
<PoisonedDwarf> Tarkista, että määritelty äänilaite ja
<PoisonedDwarf> äänitiedosto ovat käytettävissä.
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Mikä Ubuntu sinulla on?
<PoisonedDwarf> ... mistä sen näkee :(  ?
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Komentoriviltä komennolla lsb_release -a
<PoisonedDwarf> 10.10
<PoisonedDwarf> muokkaa/ ominaisuudet tuolta gtickin valikosta ni sielä on kohta äänilaite ja laitetiedosto, sihen kohtaan pitäs ilmeisesti saada jotain järkevää jotta tää ohjelma lähtis toimii
<PoisonedDwarf> en vaan saa kaaliin että mitä sinne pitäs lisätä
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Joo, Ubuntussa ei toimi.
<PoisonedDwarf> :(
<tale> Mulla on Debian tossa koneessa jossa ekaksi kokeilin. Koitan nyt tässä Ubuntussa katsoa miten ton saa toimimaan.
<PoisonedDwarf> no voi itku
<PoisonedDwarf> mistä mulle nyt metronomi
<tale> Venaas vähän, älä vielä heitä jojoa nurkkaan.
<PoisonedDwarf> ei :) jotain tosiaan sihen dev/dsp kohtaan pitäs tehdä, tollasta kohtaa esim. ku dsp ei edes löydy mun dev kansiosta, eli sihen pitää saada joku muu
<PoisonedDwarf> tai sitten luoda se dsp sinne deviin.
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Kyllä siellä lienee tuo tiedosto. Katso tiedostoselaimella tai ls -lh /dev/dsp
<mjr> hm, mullakaan ei kyl näköjään (10.10:ssä) ole enää dsp:tä ainakaan oletuksena (sehän on jo vuosia ollut vanhentunut tapa käyttää ääniä)
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Joo, käynnistä se wrapperin kera.
<mjr> aioin just sanoa
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Siis komentoriville kirjoitat padsp gtick &
<tale> SItten toimii.
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Tosta voi tehdä käynnistyskuvakkeen jos liikaa harmittaa komentoikkunan kautta käynnistäminen.
<tale> Tämähän on parempi soitin kuin rytmilaatikko. Musa paljon parempaa kuin Antti Tuisku.
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Haloo? Lähtikö toimimaan?
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Ilmeisesti lähti toimimaan, ja PoisonedDwarf nyt paukutta rumpuparistojaan niin ettei irkki kuulu.
<tale> Jaa, ruokakin valmistui, pitääpä syödä ettei jää ateria väliin.
<PoisonedDwarf> sori olin afk
<PoisonedDwarf> ei käynnistyny
<PoisonedDwarf> ls: tiedostoa /dev/dsp ei voi käsitellä: Tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole
<eraggo> tänään sitten taas opittu jotain uutta: screenien käyttö usealla ohjelmalla
<PoisonedDwarf> tiedostoa dsp ei ole
<PoisonedDwarf> vieläkään
<PoisonedDwarf> mjr oli asian ytimessä, kiitos tale neuvoista ja avusta kumminki :)
<Sysi> oss-emulaatio vissiin rikottiin uusissa kerneleissä
<PoisonedDwarf> mjr, tiedätkö mistä saan ton dsp:n sinne?
<PoisonedDwarf> tai mikä se sitten edes on se dsp
<jussi> o/
<bioterror> \o
<bioterror> jussi, toimiiko autologin?
<jussi> ei... se oli joku ongelma
<tale> Mulla on Ubuntu 10.04:ssä /dev/dsp. Se sitten lienee viimein Maverickissa jätetty pois. Mutta gtick ei silti toiminut ilman tota padsp:tä.
<mjr> padsp:n pitäis nimenomaan huijata sille softalle että sellainen olis silti
<mjr> (ei se laita sellaista oikeasti ilmestymään)
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Eikö sulla siis toimi jos käynnistää sen komennolla padsp gtidk
<tale> Siis gtick
<PoisonedDwarf> tale ei käynnistä
<PoisonedDwarf> sama errori Metronomin käynnistys ei onnistunut.
<PoisonedDwarf> Tarkista, että määritelty äänilaite ja
<PoisonedDwarf> äänitiedosto ovat käytettävissä.
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Mimmoisen komentorivin siis kirjoitat?
<tale> Ja toimiiko äänet muissa ohjelmissa?
<PoisonedDwarf> äänet toimii juu
<PoisonedDwarf> pitäsköhän koettaa jos vaan käynnistää tietokoneen ja hokee hare krishnaa ni se ehkä alkais toimii?
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Ei se auta.
<PoisonedDwarf> siis käynnistää uudestaan,.
<PoisonedDwarf> entä jos hokee jotain muuta?
<jussi> So, Im looking for timo or another translation person - Sari made a few tanslations last night and it would be encouraging to see those accepted or so.
<Sysi> oisko siinä jotaki optiota käyttää ilman ääniä, vai onko ne olennainenki osa sitä
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Mikä on se komentorivi jonka kirjoita? Leikkaa ja liimaa tähän.
<PoisonedDwarf>  padsp gtick
<PoisonedDwarf> siis tolla koetin käynnistää ohjelmaa
<PoisonedDwarf> ohjelma ei toimi sen kiltimmin vaikka käynnistän sillä
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Oletko muokannut ääniasetuksia profiilissa tai mikserissä?
<PoisonedDwarf> en muistaakseni, eli en
<Sysi> jussi: #ubuntu-fi-tiimit on parempi paikka varmaan kysellä
<jussi> Sysi: ahh, kiitos
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: No, tämmöinen toinen konsti neuvotaan: sudo apt-get install alsa-oss ; aoss gtick
<PoisonedDwarf> siis koko tuo hirviö vaan komentoriviin?
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Niin.
<PoisonedDwarf> nothing seems to happen :/
<mjr> (mulla toimii padsp gtick, miksiköhän sulla ei)
<mjr> toimii myös aoss gtick
<mjr> hmf
<mjr> toimiihan sulla mikään äänisofta? ;)
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Kyllä siitä näkyvää pitäisi tapahtua. Kopsasitko väärin?
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Oliko sulla gtick käynnissä ennestään? Sammuta kaikki gtickit nyt.
<PoisonedDwarf> alsa ossi puuttu
<PoisonedDwarf> asentelin sen...
<PoisonedDwarf> nyt koetan uudestaan kopsata sen minkä neuvoit
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Jos alsa-oss on nyt asennettu, riittää komentaa aoss gtick &
<PoisonedDwarf> sama ongelma
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: No buuttaa se kone, jos se selvittäisi pulman.
<mjr> toistan että toimiiks sulla äänet missään
<PoisonedDwarf> toimii
<mjr> ok
<PoisonedDwarf> ja edelleenkin, ohjelma käynnistyy kyllä mutta se ei löydä äänilaitteita selvästi
<mjr> kummallista
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Muutitko jotain tiedostojen omistajia tai oikeuksia tuossa aluksi?
<PoisonedDwarf> en
<tale> No ei sekään sitten ole voinut sotkea. Sano kun olet bootannut.
<PoisonedDwarf> siis se laitetiedosto dsp puuttuu ja sentilalle pitäs varmaan koettaa jotain, muuten tää värkki ei toimi.
<PoisonedDwarf> mä boottaan nyt
<PoisonedDwarf> cya soon
<mjr> PoisonedDwarf, sekä padsp että aoss on siis softia jotka kusettavat sille toiselle softalle että se dsp on olemassa vaikkei sitä ole, ja emuloivat sen tarjoaman soittorajapinnan, eli nimenomaan niitä käyttämällä sitä _ei_ pitäis tarvitakaan oikeasti olla
<PoisonedDwarf> ahaa thanks mjr :)
<PoisonedDwarf> noniin, nyt jännitys tiivistyy
<PoisonedDwarf> antakaas vielä se komentorivi sihen aoss tai padsp:hen
<mjr> (ja tosiaan mulla toimiikin molemmilla, olen hämmentynyt jos ei sulla :/ )
<mjr> no se on vaan "aoss gtick" tai "padsp gtick"
<mjr> eli kusetettavan äänisoftan nimen eteen vaan lisätään se emulaattorin nimi
<PoisonedDwarf> mikä se pidempi litania oli minkä aikasemmin neuvoitte
<mjr> siinä oli mukana aoss:n asennuskomento
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Ai se sudolla alkava? EI sitä enää tarvita.
<mjr> jos sulla on se nyt asennettuna niin ei sitä uudestaan tarvita
<PoisonedDwarf> no just se sudolla alkava
<PoisonedDwarf> ok, ootteko varma? vois koettaa sitä viel uusiks
<mjr> ollaan.
<mjr> ei se mitään tee jos se ohjelma on jo olemassa
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Joko metronomi tikittää?
<PoisonedDwarf> ei metronomi tikitä vielä
<PoisonedDwarf> aoss gtick ei toimi eikä padsp gtick eikä ohjelman käynnistettäess normaalisti ilman komentoriviä
<PoisonedDwarf> sama error tulee jokakerta
<tale> Entä jos kokeilisi toista  ohjelmaa jos gtick totaalisesti kieltäytyy yhteistyöstä? Esimerkiksi klick niminen paketti.
<PoisonedDwarf> Metronomin käynnistys ei onnistunut.
<PoisonedDwarf> Tarkista, että määritelty äänilaite ja
<PoisonedDwarf> äänitiedosto ovat käytettävissä.
<PoisonedDwarf> no koetetaan klickkiä
<PoisonedDwarf> mites sen haen
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Minkä olet kirjoittanut sinne äänilaitteeksi? Vaihdoitko siihen jotain muuta kuin /dev/dsp?
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Tai teitkö mitään muutakaan säätelyä joka nyt rikkoo gtickin?
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: sudo apt-get install klick
<PoisonedDwarf> jooo sielä on just toi /dev/dsp ja välissä koetin /dev/dsp0
<PoisonedDwarf> ja ei pitäs olla muita säätelyjä mikä rikkois gtickin
<PoisonedDwarf> koetetaan klickkiä, jos se ei toimi niin kävelen musiikkiliikkeeseen :D
<PoisonedDwarf> metronomi toki löytyis toiselta kämpältäki. :D ja tietty nettisivu onlinemetronome olis kans, kauankohan mä olisin jo treenannu jos en väkisin menis sieltä mistä aita on korkeampi? ;D
<PoisonedDwarf> noniin mites käynnistän ton klickin? (en siis osaa käyttää komentoriviä käytännössä yhtään)
<tale> Kirjoitat komennon klick
<PoisonedDwarf> ei morjes tä on joku tekstipohjanen värkki
<PoisonedDwarf> tulee ajat mieleen millon piti dossia käyttää
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: No, sama kai se on vaikka hieroglyfejä, kunhan tikitys kuuluu.
<PoisonedDwarf> totta,
<Paavi2_0> haittaako hirveästi? eihän metronomin tarvitse näyttää miltään iphonekilkkeeltä. ;)
<PoisonedDwarf> ei mut on se selkeempää ja nopeempaa käyttää jos se on visuaalinen
<Paavi2_0> tuosta voidaan olla montaa mieltä
<PoisonedDwarf> youknow käyttöliittymä on inhimillisempi
<Sysi> tuo on usein hyvin väärä oletus
<Paavi2_0> kyse on aina eniten tottumuksista
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: No toimiiko se?
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: klick 3/4 120
<topyli> metronomin käyttöliittymä on ääni
<tale> To play a 3/4 beat at 120 bpm:
<PoisonedDwarf> siis kyllä käyttöliittymä on parhaimmillaan sillon jos sun ei tarvii oletusarvosesti osata mitään että sä pystyt käyttämään ohjelmaa, mä oon joutunu tekee jo monta juttua joista en vieläkään varsinaisesti tiedä mitä ne meinaa.
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: TOIMIIKO SE?
<PoisonedDwarf> ei toimi
<PoisonedDwarf> can't connect jack to  server
<Sysi> käyttöliittymä on parhaimmillaan ku se on tehokas, pitää osata käyttää ja ku osaa niin pitää saada jutut tapahtumaan
<PoisonedDwarf> nyt tehdään näin että mä etsin netistä metronomin joka toimii.
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Käynnistä jack server ensin.
<tale> KOmento taisi olla vaan jack &
<PoisonedDwarf> mitenkä se tapahtuu?
<PoisonedDwarf> jack ei ole asennettuna
<tale> Kas, miten toi klick sitten suostuu asentumaan jos sen tarvitsemat jackit ei ole asennettuna.
<Paavi2_0> (olisi tietysti sangen kätevää, jos klickin paketti vaatisi jackin riippuvuutena...)
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Onko aivan varma, että tikitys ei kuulu kun kirjoitat klick 3/4 120
<Paavi2_0> tale: jack-palvelin on muuten jackd, ei jack
<tale> Paavi2_0: Joo, en muista lainkaan tollasia kun en jakcia käytä.
<PoisonedDwarf> asentelen jackia
<PoisonedDwarf> mitävittua, asensin eikä silti
<Paavi2_0> asentelepa sitten myös jackd2
<Paavi2_0> paketti "jack" on jokin ihan eri ohjelma, huomasin juuri
<PoisonedDwarf>  *warning* You have no standard location set, putting files into the current
<PoisonedDwarf>            directory. Please consider setting base_dir in ~/.jack3rc.
<PoisonedDwarf>  *error* Access of CD device /dev/cdrom resulted in error: Mediaa ei löydy
<PoisonedDwarf> ^C
<PoisonedDwarf> tollasta herjaa
<PoisonedDwarf> ok pitäsköhän tuhota tuo jack sitten?
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: POista se vaan, et tarvi sitä.
<Paavi2_0> eipä tuo ole mikään iso paketti
<PoisonedDwarf> ok miten poistaminen tapahtuu?
<tale> Semmonen tapaus olis, että klick osaa tehdä äänitiedoston siitä tikityksestä. Tiedoston voi sitten soittaa haluamallaan soittimella.
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: sudo apt-get purge jack
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: klick 3/4 120 -W tikitys.wav
<PoisonedDwarf> koetan kohta
<PoisonedDwarf> jackd2 on asennuksessa nyt...
<PoisonedDwarf> malformed tempo map string:
<PoisonedDwarf> 3/4 120 -W tikitys.wav
<PoisonedDwarf> eikä tikitä
<PoisonedDwarf> siinä teille http://www.metronomeonline.com/
<PoisonedDwarf> perkeleen hyvin toimi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jinfs -> METRONOME ONLINE - free!
<PoisonedDwarf> *toimii
<PoisonedDwarf> riitti mulle tää säätäminen
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: PoisonedDwarf tekikö tuo komento sinulle tiedoston tikitys.wav?
<PoisonedDwarf> en teidä mutta ainakaan ei toiminu tolla  klick 3/4 120 -W tikitys.wav
<PoisonedDwarf> jotain se käynnisti ja yritti mut sitte sieltä tuli taas kaikenmaailman erroria
<PoisonedDwarf> vittu metronomi, ei voi olla näin monimutkasta, tyydyn nyt online metronomeen :D
<Paavi2_0> tale: vipujen pitäis olla ennen tempo signaturea
<PoisonedDwarf> mä en jaksa tapella ohjelmien kanssa jotka ei suostu toimimaan, nyt pitää oikeesti treenatakki B)
<Paavi2_0> kyllä ohjelma toimii, jos sitä osaa käyttää
<PoisonedDwarf> toimii varmasti, mutta en osaa ja ei mun kannata eikä tarvi noin vaikeita opetellakkaan
<Paavi2_0> mulla toimi neljännellä yrittämällä: klick -i -P
<PoisonedDwarf> online metronomi toimii aina ja jokasella yrittämällä ;P
<Paavi2_0> toi oli siis ensimmäinen kerta noilla vivuilla
<Paavi2_0> tempo muuttuu nuolinäppäimillä ja tahtimerkinnän jälkiosa näppäimillä q, w, e ja r
<Paavi2_0> numeronäppäimillä muuttuu sitten tuo laskenta
<Paavi2_0> eli kun aluksi oletuksena on 4/4, niin sen muuttaa esim. 3/4 -tahtilajiksi painamalla kolmosta
<Paavi2_0> noniin, oli taas niin hirveän vaikeaa
<Paavi2_0> jännän kuuloista: tempo 1000 ja tahtilaji 9/4 ;D
<topyli> mulla on puhelimessa nykyään ihan kelpo metronomi ja viritysmittari
<topyli> ja puhelinkin siinä on!
<Paavi2_0> onko se stevephone?
<topyli> eikä kun tuommoinen halpis-androidi
<kingi89> pitäisköhän huolestua kun tää eee701:n sensors sanoo että fan1: 0 rpm. yleensä se ei pyörikkään ku vasta sitte ku lämpöjä on tarpeeks, mut tää nyt on aika lämmin jo
<Sysi> mun eee toimi vaikka kuinka pitkään ihan hyvin vaikka oli muovinpala jumittamasa tuulettimen
<kingi89> juu tää on ihan stabiilisti nyt tollasessa vajaassa 60°C:ssa, mut vähän kiinnostas tietää et onko vika softassa vai raudassa
<kingi89> tota tuuletinta ei muutenkaan oikeen kuule eikä muuta, niin paha sanoo pyöriikö se ees
<tale> kingi89: Se sensorin näyttämä voi olla pielessä.
<kingi89> njuu sitä vähän itekki veikkaisin kun tää ei nyt kiehumaan oo vielä lähteny
<tale> Toimiiko jollain tämä video: http://www.screentoaster.com/watch/stU0tWQk1IR11eQFxUWFNRUVdV/gtkdialog_and_glade
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ji6f5 -> ScreenToaster -  GtkDialog and glade Screencast Video
<kingi89> saakelin nykykoneet, pari vuotta ollu vasta ja heti ihan mäsänä
<tale> Tarttis nähdä toi jotta osaan gladea käyttää.
<tale> Halpiskoneet on huterasti tehty.
<kingi89> mut tää on sentään asus!
<kingi89> täytyy kyl sanoo et mun compaq vuodelta 1999 on kyl silti paras kaikista, hiljanen kuin mikä eikä oo kaatunu mihkään oikeen ikinä. toista nää on nää tän vuosituhannen romut
<tale> Sitäkään firmaa ei enää ole.
<kingi89> mut täytyy kattoo josko toi tosta tokenis.
<I-Rod> mites tuon katsomon nyt taas saikaan toimiin?
<Sysi> etit jonku vanhan tavan näyttämisvivun jos semmonen on vielä
<Sysi> Microsoft Silverlight(r) ei toimi mitenkää
<peetra> ping bioterror ja kuka muu  nyt oli paikalla aiemmin tänään. Systerin hääkuvat pelastettu, linux korjasi jotenkin ne failure mountaukset itsekseen ja pääsin kiinni windows osioon graafisen tiedostohakemiston kautta. :) Vista ei kyllä toimi edelleenkään, enkä aio kyllä yrittääkää laittaa toimimaan. :P
<bioterror> hyvä
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-24
<peetra> onko pakettivarastoissa jotain häikkää, ku mulle tulee vikailmoituksia, vai onko se paikallista mun päässä? :P
 * peetra nolona
<peetra> Mä olin potkaissu datakaapelia
<czr_> peetra, harva kehtaa myontaa :-)
<czr_> mut sattuuhan noita
<Joonass> Iltaa ja jouluja kaikille
<Jamesis> Terve ja hyvää joulua. Minulla on pieni ongelma minun headsetilla, kun nauhoitan ääneni niin ääni tulee vaan vasemmalta kuullokkeelta ja meluaa aika paljon
<Joonass> Tänään ehkä tulee Winestä uusi versio, varmaan 1.4.0
<tale> Jamesis: Onko kaikki johdot ja liittimet ehjiä? Tuleeko kaiuttimista ääni molemmista? Oletko mikseriä säätänyt?
<Jamesis> tale: tajusin äsken että tarvitsin mikin johtopään plugin:in ja nyt äänet toimii hyvin mutta vielä jos sais tota melua pois niin olis hyvä
<tale> Jamesis: Sitä voi mikserissä koittaa, mykistää kaikki muut äänilähteet, silloin ne ei sotke mikrofonin signaalia.
<tale> Jamesis: Mahdollisesti mikrofoni on liian herkkä, ottaa jonkun taustalla olevan hiljaisen äänen mukaan. Tai huono häiriösuojaus laitteistossa.
<tale> Jamesis: Tutkaile noilla saisiko melua pois.
<Jamesis> tale: pitääks tän profiilin olla analg Stereo Duplex?
<Jamesis> analog
<tale> Jamesis: Tarkoitatko Pulseaudio Volume Controllia? Siellä Menu | Sound & Video | välilehdellä Pulseaudio Volume Control se Configuration pitää olla sopiva. En osaa sanoa mikä se sinun koneessasi pitäisi olla. Kokeile, ne koneet joita mulla on ollut joko pitää ääntä tai on mykkiä sen mukaan mitä tohon säätää.
<tale> Mikseri on äänenhallinnassa. Monipuolisempia miksereitä voi asentaa.
<retku> Miten ois mahollista saada äänet kuulumaan kun Sun java 6 veine? Ubuntu 10.10
<bioterror> miten se poropietari-sumppi varasti ne äänet?
<retku> no toimivat ainoastaan Runescapessa (siis joka pyörii tuon Sun Javan avulla)
<retku> Esim youtubesta tai vlc mediaplayeristä ei kuulu mitään, vaikka sound managerin mukaan kuuluukin
<retku> saako nuo prosessit vaikka jotenkin tappamalla tai jotenkin äänen toimimaan?
<bioterror> paha kyllä sanoa kun ei tuu pelailtua tollaista tai ole tapahtunut
<bioterror> javaa melkeinpä tarvinnut ainoastaan sanpopankin verkkopankkiin
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-25
<hifi> höm, nyt on intelissä jotain vikaa
<bioterror> ainahan niissä on
<hifi> joo, huomannut
<bioterror> ainoastaan broadcom pistää paremmaksi :D
<hifi> 945GME yskii pahasti
<hifi> 30-45 fps glxgearissa ja se skippailee pahasti
<bioterror> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML E
<bioterror> xpress Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<bioterror> voe ei
<hifi> kaikki logien perustella näyttäis toimivan
<bioterror> am I doomed too? :D
<bioterror> hifi, eihän sulla oo desktop effektejä piällä
<hifi> no en tiedä, tämä on EEE 901
<hifi> no kokeilin pelkällä openboxilla
<hifi> samaa yskimistä
<bioterror> 312 frames in 5.0 seconds = 62.377 FPS
<bioterror> 312 frames in 5.0 seconds = 62.178 FPS
<bioterror> 312 frames in 5.0 seconds = 62.358 FPS
<bioterror> että
<hifi> no pyöriikö sulavasti
<hifi> noi rattaat pysähtelee ikävästi
<bioterror> noh, mun toinen kone rykäsee vain joku 8-9 tuhatta freimiä
<hifi> täysin käyttökelvoton yhtään mihinkään
<hifi> no ei sillä väliä, kyllä tollq näytönohjaimella jotain tekee jos se ei tökkis
<bioterror> kyllä ne tossa surffaa
<bioterror> oho, piti olla surraa
<hifi> en tajua miksei yksikäänn inteli mitä olen nähnyt toimi kunnolla
<hifi> vaikka inteliä on hehkutettu kun tulee niin hyvää avointa puuta
<hifi> radeon piksee 10-0
<bioterror> joo, itelläki deskaris joku piupau rv7xx ja avoimet ajurit
<bioterror> noh, ainaki wlani toimii ongelmitta, että
<pag> Huomenta, mahtaisikohan joku osata arvata, missä on vika, kun Rhythmbox valittaa väärää salasanaa last.fm:ssä, vaikka salasanan pitäisi olla oikein?
<pag> käytössä siis ajan tasalla (virallisten repojen mukaan) oleva 10.10
<leonarven> Ehtoota! Kellään tietoa, kuinka saisi ladattua käytössä olevan teeman asetukset kivasti komentoriviltä (GNOME)?
<leonarven> itellä joskus ei käynnistettäessä ole mukautettua teemaa käytössä
<leonarven> itellä käy
<leonarven> lataan ne gnome-appearance-properties:lla
<leonarven> siis käynnistämällä sen
<leonarven> ärsyttävästi vaan aukee aina sen ikkuna samalla
<rh_> Terve!
<Rh-> Osaako kukaa nauvvoo kui sais Ubuntun uppoomaan tollaseen HP omnibook 500 kannettavaa, ei oo cd asemaa eikä bootta usbin kautta :P
<Rh-> Meniskö jos asentas toisessa kannetvassa ja sitten vaihtas kovon tohon?
<Rh-> Ois nii pieni ja kätevä kannettava, ainot että ei käyttistä
<pag> kyllähän se niin menisi, mutta riskinä on, et kaikki ei toimi out-of-the-box. mut jos jaksaa säätää, niin kyllä sen luulis toimimaan saavan
<Rh-> säätäminen on elämän perusasioita, eli mites sen sinne tunkis?
<Rh-> taitaa pitää ruveta kovon vaihtoo vai?
<Rh-> ainot että Xn kansa voi olla onkelmaa
<pag> jep. en siis sano, ettei muita keinoja ole, mut toi kovonvaihto siis toiminee. X:n kaa tullee lähes takuulla ongelmia, kuin myös wifin veikkaan ma
<pag> eisk ubuntulle ole joku windows-asennin, saisko sillä jotain aikaseksi?
<Rh-> wifiä ei kys rauskussa ees ole, pelastin kyseisen Kysin roskalavalta, joku oli siististi sivuleikkureilla irottanu sen
<Rh-> eipä tossa oo mitä käyttistä, aattelin siitä sellasta pient nreissukonetta ku vaa 2kg painaa ja akku kestää puoli-ikuisuuttaa
<Rh-> eli wibööt asennin ei auta
<pag> aa, no jos kyseessä on muutenkin tommoinen projektintapainen, niin kovonvaihtoon vaan - x:n saa kuitekin toimimaan melko pienellä vaivalla manuaalisestikin (ainakin sai vielä n vuotta sitten) ja jos wifi ei muutenkaan ole ongelma, niin eipä tossa liikaa säätöä olekaan.
<Rh-> ei kellää ois tollasee akkua? Mulla ois noita kolme kpl varastossa ilman akkua, kovoo ja käyttistä
<Rh-> heh http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/tk/tiede/article548470.ece?wtm=-20122010
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jqaLe -> Historian vaarallisin koe? Jos meisseli lipsahtaa, syttyy ydinpommi sormien välissä - ja lipsahtihan se            -   Tekniikka&Talous
<Rh-> jaa laitoin ton winakkari koneen ajaa Aviran filewalkkeria, het kaks java paskaa
<Rh-> talon ainot winkkari
<Rh-> hitto jo kaheksan TR/dropper.geniä löytyny :D
<nano> mitenkä openboxissa saa bindattua 2 komentoa yhdelle napille? kiinnostaa lähinnä että mitä <command> ja </command> tagien väliin pitää laittaa?
<nano> <command>komento1 arvo1; kometo2 arvo2</command> ei tunnu toimivan
<pag>  ainaki yks purkkaviritelmä tulee mieeen: luo scripti x.sh, joka tekee noi em asiat ja laita <command> -tagien väliin sh x.sh
<nano> tai sit alias.. mut luulis nyt et jotenki sais ilmanki
<Sysi> äkkiseltään tuntuis ettei ihmiset välttämättä aattelis että joku haluaa saman napin tekevän monta juttua
<nano> joihinkin asioihin vaan tarttee useamman samanaikasen komennon..
<nano> <command>amixer set PCM 5%- unmute; amixer set Master 5%- unmute</command>
<Kurko> eikö "komento1 && komento2" toimi?
<nano> ei
<nano> jännä tää läppäri, ku ei pelkällä Master kanavan säätämisellä saa ääniä pois
<nano> käytti välissä sitten ; tai && niin vain ensimmäinen komento toimii
<mjr> sh -c "foo ; bar" ?
<nano> mjr: toimii. kiitos
<Spude_> saakohan network managerin jotenkin yhdistämään automaattisesti uudelleen, jos vpn-yhteys katkeaa?
<k00pa> huomenta päivää
<k00pa> osaisko joku kertoa millä saisin sampon viritys keksinnön toimimaan 10.04 lts versiossa
<k00pa> ku ei noista repoistakaan tunnu löytyvä ku noita open paketteja jotka ei tunnu toimiva
<Heikkila> vaatikohan se ny sun-javan tai vast.
<k00pa> eiku ny taitaa wörkkiä
<k00pa> tai emt
<k00pa> ainaki varmaan nyt oikea versio javasta
<k00pa> tuo sunin oma
<k00pa> noni rupesha se toimimaa
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-26
<HilloHiiri> osaakos joku kertoa miten bootataan xubuntu usb tikulta macbook proossa?
<tale> HilloHiiri: Tämän varmaan jo katoit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/juvW9 -> MacBookPro - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<pesasa> HilloHiiri: Macbook pro:ssa ei periaatteessa bootata usb:ltä muuta kuin Mac OS X:ää.
<pesasa> Kuitenkin noilla ohjeilla saattaisi saada jotain aikaan: http://mac.linux.be/content/installation-ubuntu-karmic-koala-macbook-pro-31-usb-stick
<pesasa> Itse en ole vielä ehtinyt kokeilemaan.
<pesasa> Tuolla sivulla kannattaa huomata se ihan sivun lopussa liitteenä oleva zip-paketti. (Muuten eivät ohjeet oikein avaudu.)
<HilloHiiri>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookProhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Sysi> oisko tarkotuksena asentaa tikulta vai käyttää sieltä?
<Sysi> jos ensimmäinen niin saat vaikka postissa cd:n ennen ku tikun toimimaan, jos jälkimmäinen niin voin luvata että se on hidas
<Sysi> en oo saanu vielä jälkimmäistä toimimaan, aatelin soveltaa tämmöistä ohjetta: http://mac.linux.be/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=88
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/juKdy -> Linux on your Apple Mac | iLinux • View topic - How to create an Ubuntu live USB for both Mac and PC
<Sysi> eli siis asentais normaalisti ubuntun tikulle, tekis tuon yhen hfs-osion osx:llä ja asentais refitin sinne
<retku> Olen kamppaillut jo muutaman viikon äänen tulon kanssa ubuntussa, tai no en ole kovin paljoa kokeillut kun mikään ei tunnu auttavan. Ajattelin jospa joku täällä tietäisi.
<SipuliSopuli> niin
<SipuliSopuli> no
<SipuliSopuli> noilla tiedoillahan sitä on helppo alkaa auttamaan...
<retku> Elikkä Sun Java 6 vei äänet. Nyt kuitenkin poistin sen ja reboottasin. Äänet ei kuulu vieläkään.
<retku> Ne kuuluivat ainoastaan pelistä joka käytti tuota Sun Javaa
<retku> saiskos tuon ajurin jotenkin pois päältä ja takaisin?
<retku> Ja äänilaitteessa ei pitäisi olla vikaa kun toimivat dualbootilla windossilta.
<Echramath> Ei kai siitä javahärpäkkeestä pitäisi mitään olla ajossa oletuksena?
<retku> En tiedä, mutta poistin koko javan nyt sitten.
<Echramath> Ah niin.
<retku> Siiskun pelistä kuului äänet mutta esim vlc ei tuottanut mitään ääntä.
<Echramath> Eikä tuota nytkään?
<retku> Mutta joku vipu ilmeisesti on jäänyt vinksalleen. Ei tuota ei.
<Echramath> Ja tuota, mikseri ei ole nollilla?
<retku> Se on 100%
<Echramath> Yksi mitä voi tehdä on käynnistää komentoriviltä mitä vaan ääntä tuottavia ohjelmia, kuten vlc.
<Echramath> Niiden ns. tulostus- ja virhevirrat menevät sitten siihen konsoliin.
<Echramath> Ja sieltä voisaada jokun vihjeen, jos tulee error: can't make sound tjsp
<Echramath> Sillä voi ainakin googlata.
<retku> ei toiminut tuolla ohjelmalla jota käytetään "play /osoite" vaikka pitäisi olla sveitsin armeijan veitsi äänen tuotossa :P
<retku> Sekin ohjelma "luuli" että musat soi
<retku> hui, se java oli vaihtanut tuon laitteen. En vaan tiedä miten se siltä soitti.
<Echramath> Alkoi toimia?
<retku> Digital Stereo (IEC958) Output + Analog Stereo Input ei pelitä enää vaan Analog stereo output
<pesasa> Volume mutella?
<retku> ja Duplex toimii myös
<retku> Googlasin tuon "Digital Stereo (IEC958) Output + Analog Stereo Input" niin on näemmä muillakin ollut ongelmaa
<retku> Kaippa vois seuraavaksi ostaa Ubuntu 10.10 certified läppärin... Tässä tulee kaikennäköstä jännää aina välillä. Wlanin toimiminen on jo liikaa pyydetty ^^
<peetra> oops
<Sysi> mikä wlan-kortti siinä on
<tale> peetra: Potkaisitko taas johdon irti?
<peetra> :P en, kommenttini oli wlan-hommalle. :)
<retku> Sysi: muistaakseni joku sis168u ei sen kanssa viittis uudestaan säätää taas
<Sysi> vielä jotaki hämärämpää ku suljetut broadcomit?
<retku> no siis ei se tule edes siihen wlan tulosteeseen, luuleks joksuks hiireks kai
<Sysi> wlan-tulosteeseen?
<retku> siis päätteellä
<Sysi> en silti keksi mikä
<retku> se komento minkä pitäis listata ne laitteet
<Sysi> lspci:ssä näkyy kyllä ihan kaikki, jockey ei välttämättä osaa ehottaa ajuria
<Sysi> laitappa vaikka pastebiniin mitä lspci sanoo
<retku> http://pastebin.com/c4pEptRw
<Sysi> aika jännä
<Sysi> onkohan se niinku usbissa sitte
<retku> Koneen malli on AMILO Pa 1538
<retku> Sisäänrakennettu on
<Sysi> voi se silti olla usb-väylässä, kaikenlaista on nöhty
<Sysi> *nähty
<mjr> voi olla joo
<jhattu> Pitäisi ottaa vnc-etäyhteys yhden kaverin koneeseen ja auttaa häntä. Hän ei kuitenkaan osaa tehdä port forwardingia adsl-modeemiinsa. Ajattelin sen takia, että vnc-yhteyden voisi helposti luoda portin 80 kautta, joka adsl-modeemissa varmasti on auki. (Ja voin helposti puhelimitse kertoa mikä komento kaverin pitää ajaa sitä varten). Kysymys kuuluu, että onko jotain haittapuolta miksi portin 80 kautta ei kannattaisi ajaa v
<jhattu> Samassa portissa ei saisi olla kahta palvelua, joten jos esim selain on auki kun vnc-yhteyden luo, niin onnistuuko sen luominen ollenkaan?
<retku> mikä komento se on millä saa näkyään hiiren ja muita laitteita?
<Sysi> katkesi kesken mutta epäilen vahvasti että ois mikään auki ulkoa → sisään
<mjr> samaten laitteistotietoja katsellessa kannattaa varmistaa ettei ole jostain fyysisestä kytkimestä wlan pois päältä (joissain vermeissä se voi irrota näkymästäkin)
<Sysi> retku: lsusb
<Sysi> koska portit toimii ykssuuntaisesti(kin)
<retku> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bf8:100f Fujitsu Siemens Computers  (mikäs tää on?)
<retku> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=34998.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jvncy -> Fujitsu Siemens Computers WLAN 802.11b/g D1705/D1706 & 10.04 LTS
<retku> tuolta löyty
<retku> muttei ohjetta siis
<jhattu> Sysi, allright. Tack. Enpäs ajatellutkaan yksisuuntaisuutta... Kesken katkennut kysymys oli että onko jotain haittapuolta miksi 80:n kautta ei vnc:tä kannattaisi ajaa.
<retku> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=18097.0         täälä ollaan vähän lähempänä
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jvnvf -> Ratkaistu:Haasteeellinen(?) Wlan ongelma Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo xa 1526
<retku> ndiswrapper tunnistaa tuon sis163u, en vaan osaa ottaa sitä käyttöön :/
<retku> siinä lukee vaan: "Käytettävissä olevat laitteet: Ei"
<retku> ei englanti taivu: Boot up without the USB dongle plugged in.
<retku> Mitä suomennettuna?
<dimape> käynnistä ilman USB -donglea
<Baikonur> buuttaa ilman että usb dongle on plugattuna
<retku> Mikä se on?
<dimape> onko sulla esim. USB:llä hoidettu bluetooth tjsp?
<Sysi> ilman mikä-kampe-sattuu-olemaan-usbissa
<Baikonur> oikeastaan mikä tahansa usb-tikku, joka on jotain muuta kun muistitikku
<retku> Aa kiits, no sit ei muutakun boottaamaan
<Sysi> eikö muistitikkujaki joskus sanota dongleiksi?
<Baikonur> en sano etteikö ois, mutta en oo kyl nähny
<dimape> Sysi voipi olla, jos tuo oli joky buutissa ilmennyt virheilmo niin luultavasti sellaisesta on ollut kyse tässäkin tapauksessa
<Sysi> määkää en oo varma
<retku> no ei auttanut uudelleenkäynnistys ilman rompetta usb porteissa
<retku> tietääkö joku miksi ndiswrapper sanoo tuohon sis163u ajurinkohtaan: "Käytettävät laitteet: Ei"
<hahlo> mitä piiriä pitää vielä ndiswrapperilla ajaa?
<retku> hahlo: en tiedä
<hahlo> ok
<retku> miten sen saisi selville?
<hahlo> kertoisikohan lspci?
<hahlo> jos siis on sisäänrakennettu läppärin tms wlan piiri
<retku> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bf8:100f Fujitsu Siemens Computers           siis tämä?
<hahlo> hmm
<hahlo> mulla kertoo mikä laite on kyseessä
<hahlo> tyyliin 02:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2860
<Sysi> aikasemmin laitto pastebinin, ei ainakaa kovin erotettavasti oo
<hahlo> ok
<hahlo> tekeekö fujitsu siemens wlan piirejä ihan itse sitten
<Crazyguy> ei ne piirejä kyllä tee, kortteja ehkä
<hahlo> joo
<hahlo> ei ole itselle tullut aikoihin vastaan ndiswrapperia vaativaa wlan-piiriä, kyllä kai niitä silti voi olla, ehkä n protocollassa enemmän
<Rh-> Välitetää tietoo eteepäi: Putkis soi: www.putkis.com
<Sysi> oisit edes offtopicilla
<Rh-> onko sellanennii?
<Sysi> #ubuntu-fi-offtopic
<Spude_> mitäs tuol putkiksessa soi
<Rh-> kaikkee laijjasta laitaa
<Spude_> joo, täytynee tarkastaa, ohan se vaihtelua pasiradiolle
<Rh-> pasiradio :<
<Rh-> ite en juonna ny, gzt(omistaja) ja necco juontaa
<retku> tuo wlan siis lähes mahdotonta saada toimimaan?
<Sysi> ndiswrapper itessään lupaa ettei oikeen hyvää tulosta saa
<hahlo> se piirisarja olisi hauska tietää
<retku> http://www.neviolaptopshop.com/amilo-1538-tl50-16ghz-120gb-p-243.html     tuosta apua?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jvLE7 -> Amilo Pa 1538
<retku> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606167&highlight=sis163u+gutsy               olisko tästä apua?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jvNht -> Gutsy wifi driver help - Ubuntu Forums
<kingi89> mikäs ois hyvä musiikkisoitin, jos sen pitää toimia mun 4000 biisin kokoelmalla ripeesti, siinä pitää olla kunnollinen haku ja lajittelu ja toimiva sanoitusplugini?
<makinen> amarok
<bioterror> aika kovat vaatimukset
<bioterror> varmaan myös gapless
<makinen> eihän 4 000 biisiä ole paljoakaan
<retku> rytmilaatikko?
<kingi89> niin ja qt/kde4 ei tule kysymykseen
<Sysi> rytmiloota on ihan sukkela ainaki parilla tonnilla
<bioterror> mpg321/ogg123
<kingi89> rytmilaatikon sanotusplugini ei anna mitään sanotuksia koskaan + on vähän hidas+raskas
<Sysi> gmusicbrowser ehkä
<Sysi> kingi89: siihen pitää vaan ominaisuuksista lisätä vähän hakulähteitä
<Sysi> kuhan kerran on ladannu ne niin löytää nopeesti
<kingi89> Sysi: niin tohon gmusicbrowseriin vai rytmilaatikkoon?
<Sysi> rytmiloota
<Sysi> en oo varma gmusicbrowserin lyriikkaplugarista
<Sysi> se on vähän hassu, kantsii tutustua shimmer-projektin sille tekemään teemaan
<kingi89> täytyy kokeilla tuota, tosin tuo sanoitusplugini vähän epäilyttää
<Sysi> se ainaki on tehty oikeesti isolle arkistolle kai
<kingi89> juuh, vaikuttaa sopivan ripeeltä ja simppeliltä
<kingi89> ja sanoitusplugarikin näyttäis toimivan! jees, tällä mennään
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-19
<IhqTzup> Tökkäsin tommosen viivakoodinlukijan ps/2 väylään. Tarviinko jonkun ohjelman sen viivakoodiin lukemiseen vai mitenkä?
<kimbledon> kokeile lukee joku viivakoodi
<kimbledon> veikkaisin et se vaa tunkee suoraan sen sinne väylään oikein
<IhqTzup> Se piippaa ku onnistuneesti lukee.
<kimbledon> mut ei tuu mitää lukui tekstikenttiin?
<IhqTzup> Joo ei.
<kimbledon> aika jänää, sit en osaa sanoo
<kimbledon> jännä*
<IhqTzup> Eikös ne normaalisti tule tekstikenttään suoraan jos on tollanen ps/2 väylänen?
<kimbledon> luulis että tulis, et se syöttäis suoraan niitä mitä näppiskin antais numeroina
<kimbledon> kokeileppa jollai windowsilla esimerkiks
<mjr> jotkut tollaset on syötellyt niitä alt-asciinumerokomboina (cuecat), mikä on aika epäintuitiivista
<SipuliSopuli> mulla usb viivakoodinlukija syöttelee ihan normisti mihin vaan tekstikenttään numeroina
<IhqTzup> Eipä mulla oo tietoa ees toimiiko tuo.
<mjr> laita xev päälle, fokus sen ikkunaan, tarkista että se huomaa näppäimenpainallukset, ja kato tuleeko viivakoodia luettaessa mitään
<IhqTzup> Aa joo vanha kunnon xev :P
<mjr> xev avaa siis pikkuikkunan jonne tulevat eventit se kertoo terminaaliin
<kimbledon> onpas hyvä
<IhqTzup> Eipä tullu mittää.
<IhqTzup> Olokoot, kuitenkii vaan on rikki.
<Sysi> vois kokeilla tuota usb-kampetta joskus hupia
<mjr> mihin porttiin siis laitoit sen, näppis- kuitenkin?
<mjr> ja onko siinä näppistä perässä (en tiedä, mutta vois kuvitella että joku kehnosti valmistettu vois hätääntyä siitä jos onkin yksin väylällä)
<Tekno> onks tää normii et ff:ssä on kaikki teksti tosi pient
<Tekno> mitää säätöjä en o tehny
<Iltsu> ctrl+0
<Tekno> windowsin kanssa sentää näki lukee
<Tekno> nyt joutuu tihrustaa
<Sysi> kato minkäkokonen fontti käytössä, pitäis olla joku 16 ettei mee kauhean pieneksi
<Tekno> se on 16
<Iltsu> no sithä homma o iha ok, ei tuu fobbajuttuu
<Iltsu> eikumitä
<Tekno> äänet ei toimi
<Tekno> mil paketil sai flashin
<Sysi> flashplugin-installer
<Tekno> ei oo tommost pakettii
<Sysi> päivititkö pakettilistat
<Tekno> jaa nonii
<Tekno> mut äänet ois kiva saada
<Sysi> kato mute pois kaikkialta mistä keksit, sitte voi kokeilla säätämistä
<ath> Jos on Ubuntu 11.10, niin kannattaa valita käyttöön Ubuntu Partners -repo ja asentaa adobe-flashplugin
<Tekno> no eiku sielt kuuluu jotai pörinää
<Sysi> ath: ite plugari nykyään suoraan repoissa?
<ath> Sysi: joo, partners-reposta. Vieläpä uusi ja aidosti 64-bittinen löytyy.
<Tekno> ei tuu ääntä ei
<topyli> ei kukaan satu muistamaan valmista bugia sampo-pankista ja javasta?
<mjr> jos on asentanut javansa partner-reposta niin siitä on poistettu turvaongelmien takia selainplugin
<mjr> (ja koska oracle ei anna lisenssiä korjattujen versioiden levittämiseen siellä)
<mjr> koko partner-java poistuu tässä Joskus
<mjr> ts. asenna java muutoin (muistaakseni vapaalla pluginilla toi sampo-paska ei toiminut)
<topyli> joo käsittääkseni precisessa ei tule olemaan koko sun-javaa
<mjr> ei tule
<topyli> mulla on tässä debian sid, eikä ole sun javaa tarjolla
<topyli> juu eikä toimi sampon systeemi vapaalla
<mjr> Yllättäen sitten haet sen muualta. Tai mieluummin vaihdat Samposta pois...
<Tekno> huono pankki
<ath> Ihan hyvä pankki. Ei ole asiakkaat kadonneet, vaikka palvelu on väännetty pienemmälle :)
<topyli> pankki kuin pankki, ihan sama. mutta kyllähän tuo verkkopankkiasia on moneen kertaan laittanut miettimään vaihtoa
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-20
<Echramath> topyli: Sepä se, et paljon häviäkään jos vaihdat sellaiseen jonka verkkopankki toimii.
<andyn> katoaisi samposta jos ei sattuisi olemaan isohkoa lainasummaa siellä
<andyn> yhdistyksen rahat on kyllä jo päätetty siirtää Muualle(TM), koska uusi sampo ei tue aiemmin yhdistyksille tarjoamaansa jäsenmaksulaskutusta
<andyn> vaan sanokaapa mistä lähteä debuggaamaan, kun 11.10:n switch user -toiminto jumittaa koneen. musta ruutu, tekstikonsoleihin ei voi vaihtaa ja läppärin tuuletin jää huutamaan.
<Echramath> Voiks pankki vaatia pitämään käyttötilin jossain pankissa?
<tale> Voihan pankki vaatia kaikenlaista. Tai tarjota jotain etuja jos pidät kaikki tilit ja lainat samassa pankissa.
<tale> Jos vaatimukset on epäedullisia voi tutkia mitä muut pankit tarjoaa.
<yakc> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/nsfw-adult-lens-and-porn-scope-ready-for-testing/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/DSQGkt -> [NSFW] Adult Lens and Porn Scope Ready for Testing
<Lynoure> I hate how 'adult' has been reduced to sex and violence
<yakc> diipit keskustelut tuolla :D
<Sysi> Lynoure: amerikkalainen sensurointi, ihmisten hakkaaminen kappaleiksi katotaan lapsille soveltuvaksi
<Lynoure> Sysi: niin, mutta aikuisuus taas ei tunnu sisältävän mitään sisältöä
<Sysi> mitä sisältöä siihen tuollaisessa kontekstissa on joskus sisältyny? vai pyritkö viittaamaan että laajemminkin kärsinyt käsite
<Lynoure> Sysi: jälkimmäistä.
<Lynoure> Mutta ei tää nyt oo mitenkään ubuntu-oleellista :)
<yakc> pff
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-21
<penatit> milläköhän saa ohitettua tuon pulseaudion taas kun se kait estää systeemiä starttaamasta?
<penatit> apt-get remove?
<penatit> inittej' enkä mitään muutakaan osannu näköjään terminaalissa editoida
<penatit> tai se ei päästä edes editoimaan kun jostai lock:sta sanoo jotain?
<Tm_T> oisko tämmösestä apua? http://www.jeffsplace.net/node/12
<penatit> käynnistänkö kehotteeseen ja sitten ja alan tuolta pastettaan ?
<penatit> vai pystyykö jotenkin tän live cdn kautta?
<penatit> terminaali näyttää vaan ubuntu kansiota
<Tm_T> suosittelen lukemaan huolella jos aiot ko ohjetta seurata
<Tm_T> en voi suositella sitä kun en ole itse kokeillut enkä tiedä/muista ketään joka olisi kokeillut jne /:
<penatit> täytyy käydä kokeilee jotaki :(
<Tm_T> pesasa: onk...menijo
<pesasa> Tm_T: :-)
<Tm_T> penatit oli kohde, kuten ehkä arvasitkin, tabfail
<Nakkel> Tm_T: #toisaalta saadun informaation perusteella teen veikkauksen että G+ manager invitaatio ei ole tullut?
<ninnnu> ihmiset antaa manager invitaatioita toisilleen joululahjoiksi niin järjestelmä jumissa
<rikama> Kuinka paljon kubuntun ajurit on jäljessä ubuntuun
<rikama> Vai käyttääkö ihan eri filuja
<Sysi> ihan samat ajurit
<rikama> I doubt that
<rikama> Ubuntun livecd toimi wlan kortti
<rikama> Sit uudemman kubuntun asensin
<rikama> Jaahas ei toimi
<Sysi> tuo versio todennäkösemmin tekee eron, tai kde:n verkonhallinta-apletti on ikävämpi
<rikama> Kuitenkin asennan ubun huomenna
<rikama> Kde kusi muutenkin
<Sysi> jos unity ahdistaa niin kokeile xubuntua, mukavan konservatiivinen vaikka voit jäädä kapaamaan jotain gnomesta
<rikama> Xubuntu plah
<rikama> Kone tulee pikkusiskolle joka haluaa karkkia ossiin
<torde> eiks nykyään saa sitä oikeeta gnomea enää ubuntuun? :(
<rikama> Se vielä vihaa ubua valmiiks
<rikama> Koska koulun sysikarsitut ltsp vehkeet
<Sysi> torde: kyllähän gnome3:n nykyään saa
<rikama> Kustut reititykset ja vanhat konert
<rikama> *koneet
<torde> Sysi: pitääkö se erikseen asentaa?
<Sysi> torde: en oo tutkinu onko valmista imagea silla tehty, mutta unityssähän on se pohjalla niin tarvii laittaa vaan gnome-shell
<torde> mjoo..
<torde> mut siis käytännössähän tuo tarkottaa, että ihmiset jotka ei oo käyttäny ubuntua enemmän joutuu kärsiin unitystä?
<Sysi> eikö se 2d-fallback oo ihan toimiva, vaikka tietty vähän sekava
<Sysi> mutta sinällään joo
<torde> en oo puoleen vuoteen kokeillu unityä, mutta sillon alkuvuodesta se oli ainakin ihan järkyn buginen, hidas, ja siinä ei voinu säätää mitään
<torde> ehkä se on paranemassa
<Sysi> säätäminen ei tuu varmaan koskaan onnistumaan, bugeja pitäis olla aika paljo korjattu
<torde> ylimääräsiä säätöjähän nyt ei tarttekaan niin kauheesti, mutta siinä oli niitä jotenkin häiritsevän vähän
<torde> esim. palkin väriä ei voinu vaihtaa tai jotain
<torde> just jotku ulkoasuasiat on vähän sellasia että pitäis pystyä kyllä muuttaan, jos meinaa saada uusia käyttäjiä
<defer_> joo toi gnome3 oli aika pettymys.. ei sovi mulle ettei mitään mahista conffata sitä
<defer_> onneks on xfce
<torde> onneksi on kde
<Sysi> KDE ei vieläkään tunnu ihan täysin vakaalta/toimivalta
<Sysi> pitänee mennä takaisin xfce:en vaikka gnome-shell on aika kiva
<defer_> mulle sopii gtk softa paremmi en nii välitä siitä qt
<torde> vakaammin tää kde toimii ku unity :)
<torde> mutjoo, tottumuskysymyshän se lähinnä on
<Sysi> en testannu unityä kauaa, tuntu niin kauhean sekavalta
<defer_> ei sitä kauaa kestä :D
<Sysi> kde:n asetuksissa on kummiski ihan hyvin ideaa, gnome on loistavan simppeli ja xfce:ssä on sen verran vähän asetuksia että voi kelata kaikki läpi
<elfit> Fitz
<pete_> unity sekaisin
<pete_> oisko kellään tietoa miks ?
<pete_> johtuisko siitä kun olen vaihtanut testaillut työpöytiä ,kde ,gnome ,kubuntu-desktop ja xfce:ä  ?
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-22
<Sysi> xubuntu 11.10 käynnistäessä tulee aina ilmotus .local-verkkoalueen ja avahin yhteensopimattomuudesta, onko tuohon parempaa korjausta kuin poistaa /var/run/avahi-daemon/disabled-for-unicast-local ?
<Sysi> liittyy vissiin soneran DNS:ään, mulla on paikallinen dns jossa on käytössä .lan, voisko sen ottaa käyttöön jossaki vai olisko siinä samanlainen virhe?
<Sysi> vanhasta foorumipostauksesta löytynyt "host -t SOA lan" ei kyllä palauta mitään, localilla sanoi että soneran
<Sysi> hmm, debian-foorumilla käsketty caan käyttämään eri dns:ää
<Sysi> jah, /etc/default/avahi-daemon näyttäs olevan paikka poistaa tuo tarkistus
<Sysi> tietty vois tuosta kotipurkista poistaa .localin kyselyn soneralta
<Sysi> olihan tuolla /etc/avahi/avahi-daemon.conf säätö nimialueelle, ei sanonu mitään ku käynnisti avahin uusiksi, kokeillaas rebootin jälkeen
<Sysi> jaa, näymmä tosiaan piti silti poistaa .local tarkistus koska tuo on tyhmä
<Sysi> plymouth ei toimi mutta eipä se montaa sekuntia näkyiskään
<n1ko> tietääkös joku millä paketilla sais apple losslesit soimaan bansheessa
<Sysi> oisko alac-decoder
<n1ko> nöyp
<rikama> No mitä paskaa
<rikama> Ei tää kortti löydy ubuntussakaan
<rikama> Vaikka on vielä uudempi
<Heikki_> moikka. Mistähän kannattaisi alkaa etsimään tietoa, kun läppärissä menee näytönsäästäjä päälle, niin silloin ei enää saa sitä pois päältä.
<Heikki_> varmaan jou yhteensopivuusongelma, mutta löytyyköhän ratkaisua? HP nx6100 läppäri
<Heikki_> juuri asennettu ubuntu 11.10
<Heikki_> oli muuten jännä, näppäimistöllä ei toiminut shift yms asennuksen aikana, mutta asennuksen jälkeen toimi ok :)
<ath> Päivitäpä se ensin.
<ath> Mulla oli joskus sama vika, mutta se hävisi.
<Heikki_> päivitettykin on
<ath> Sit onkin vaikeempi.
<Heikki_> näemmä iso liuta päivityksiä silti vielä tuola.. jännä. no kokeilen vielä uudestaan päivittää
<Heikki_> hm, yhtäkkii kesken kaiken himmeni näyttö hieman
<Heikki_> yli 200 pakettia vielä oli päivittämättä, päivittelen ->
<Heikki_> pitäis varmaan rammiakin laittaa tähän koneeseen lisää kun on vain 512
<Heikki_> joo toi himmeneminen johtuu vissiin muistin vähyydestä -> softat ei vastaa ja se himmentää ne jotka ei vastaa
<Heikki_> kun kirkastuu sitten taas hetken kuluttua =)
<Sysi> joo, ominaisuus
<skfin> Himmeneminen johtuu siitä kun softa näkee webcamin kautta Suomessa vallitsevan sään. Masentuu.
<Lynoure> heh.
<Heikki_> :)
<Lynoure> Mikä olis hyvä external webcam? Halpiskin käy.
<Heikki_> ainaskin xorg ja intelin ajurit on päivittymässä nyt, ja kerneli. kestää vaan kauan kun on 512 rammia
<skfin> Hmm
<Lynoure> tai ees kelvollinen? Läppärissä kiinni olevan webcam on aika rajallinen?
<skfin> Lynoure: Mulla oli joskus joku 14e Logitech. En suosittele :)
<skfin> Kyllä sanon että saa maksaa joku 30e vähintään että saa kelvollisen
<Lynoure> skfin: lähinnä kiinnostais mitä suosittelis.
<skfin> Siinä oli mm. manuaalinen tarkennus
<skfin> Mulla on läppärissä nyt webcam, hd-tasoa.
<Lynoure> skfin: joku ajurikehittäjä joskus kirjoitti että halvallakin saa hyvää, kun valitsee hyvin
<n1ko> hd-taso... :)
<Lynoure> läppärissä kuvanlaatu hyvä, kuvakulma madosta
<skfin> No mut ehkä se kehittäjä ei tarkoittanut kuitenkaan 14e webcamia ;)
<Lynoure> skfin: ei-merkkikamaa, ainakin.
<Heikki_> jooh, buutin aika :>
<skfin> Kädellä tarkennuksen pyörittely on aika turhauttavaa, varsinkin kun liikkuu välillä edemmäs ja taaemmaksi
<skfin> Kun ei osaa autofocusta
<skfin> Autofocus on aika ehdoton siis
<pesasa> OP-Pohjolan nettipankki kuulemma alkanut valittaa FF3.6.x:stä, että on vanhentunut ja käskee päivittää. (Ubuntu 10.04:n repoista ei tule uudempaa.)
<pesasa> Mozillateam-ppa:sta nähtävästi saa uusimman.
<Sysi> 3.6-sarjahan on tuettu vielä
<pesasa> Ei ilmeisesti OP:lla.
<pesasa> Tuli vaan äidiltä tukipyyntö. Onneksi saa helposti ssh:n yli päiviteltyä.
<crope> Palvelumme ei tue käyttämääsi selainta. Päivitä selainohjelmasi tai lataa uusi selain oheisista linkeistä.
<crope> joo niin näköjään valittaa
<Sysi> pitänee vissiin päivittää tuo vanhempien läppärikin jos ei ollenkaan ala
<pesasa> Täytyy munkin keväällä varmaan pistää äidin läppäri kokonaan uusiksi uudella lts:llä. Taitaa olla vaan päivitetty Ubuntua jostain vuodesta 2006 lähtien.
<Sysi> eihän se oo ku kolme LTS-julkasua
<n1ko> mä oon tainnut päivitellä tuota yhtä purkkia jostain 2007 asti joka versiolla
<n1ko> ja se on ollut ainakin kolmessa eri raudassa
<n1ko> tosin aika ongelmallisia nuo upgradet on ollut useammassakin versiossa
<ninnnu> Mä oon suosiolla ottanut vain puhtaan asennuksen aina kun oon päivittänyt
<Sysi> oon asentanu joka releasen suunnilleen kahdesti :P
<Tm_T> kauhiaa pahoinpitelyä tuollaiset uudelleenasentamiset
<Iltsu> kertakäyttödistro, kröhöm
<n1ko> eipä sinällään, esim redhat maailmassa ne ei edes lupaisi upgradepolkua tollen
<n1ko> ja debian upgradetkin on mennyt käsille
<Tm_T> ...se on kiva kun tallennettu työpöytäistunto tulee mukana jokusen vuoden, nähden radikaaleja päivityksiä työpöytäympäristössä, jännejä efektejä tuottaa se
<evilmarks> tarttis apua
<evilmarks> ton ubuntun kaaa
<Iltsu> kerro
<evilmarks> En pääse ubuntulle  ja tahdon poistaa ubuntu  mutta tahdon jää windows 7  ja asennan ubuntun uudelleen
<evilmarks> Olen windows 7:kalla
<evilmarks> Vastaaa
<evilmarks> mulla on kiiruksia
<pesasa> Tm_T: Joo, tossakin konessa kun on lähdetty jostain kde 3.x-versiosta. Ja usb-tikkujen mounttaukset ihan täysin toimi, kun on kaiken maailman hal:it sun muut vaihdelleet aikojen saatossa.
<evilmarks> tarttis jo ohjeet
<pesasa> *ei ihan täysin toimi
<evilmarks> tahon poistaa linuxsin ja jää windows 7
<evilmarks> Vastakaa jo
<evilmarks> ohjeet
<mjr> jos haluat asentaa sen uudelleen, niin sen pitäis kyllä onnistua poistamatta vanhaa erikseen
<mjr> valitset käsin partitioinnin ja poistat ne ubuntu-partitiot tai merkkaat että formatoi noi
<evilmarks> En mää osaaa
<evilmarks> tahtoisin windows 7 kauttta
<evilmarks> En taho win 7 lähtee
<torde> älä nyt ota niin kiireellä. tollanen operaatio ei oo mikään vartin setti
<torde> mut niin
<torde> meet levynhallintaan
<mjr> no voit sinä ne ubuntu-partitiot poistaa siellä windowsissakin (ja sitten sanoa ubuntu-asentimelle vaan että käyttää tyhjän tilan automaattisesti), mutta enpä tiedä yhtään miten toi partitionpoisto siellä windowsissa tehdään
<torde> en tiiä missä on nykyään winkurassa, ennen oli järjestelmätyökalujen alla
<mjr> okei, torde vissiin tietää :]
<torde> tietäsin jos ois XP :)
<torde> win7:lla voin antaa hyviä veikkauksia
<torde> ei riittäny kärsivällisyys
<mjr> liekö trolli
<torde> siltä tuo vähän kuulostiki
<torde> olettaen että ei ollu, niin on kyllä just parhaita avunpyyntöjä nuo :)
<torde> "nyt heti pitää kertoo"
<Tm_T> ihan normaalia
<torde> valitettavasti
<Sysi> seiskassa pääsee levytyökaluun: Valikko -> toissijainen klikkaus Computer -> Manage
<risro> hei kaikille. onko kenelläkään muulla ongelmia xmltv:n (tv_grab_fi) kanssa? itsellä ei näköjään ole toiminut pariin viikkoon, kun ohjelmatiedot loppunut jokunen aika sitten
<harto> sama
<harto> asensin tosin ubuntunkin uudestaan jossain vaiheessa et en sit tiä oonko kuitenkaan osannut laittaa tota skriptiä uudelleen toimimaan
<risro> harto, mulla toimi ihan hyvin tässä vielä jokunen viikko sitten kun viimeksi tarkistin, mutta nyt itsekseen hajonnut
<harto> mä tein tän reinstallin jälkeen kyllä mielestäni samat temput ku aiemminkin
<harto> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=37497.msg314910#msg314910
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/4k2qZc -> tv_grab_fi ja telkku.com ei toimi taas (?)
<risro> mulla on jo toi 2.01 versio käytössä
<risro> uudempaa en mistään löytänyt
<harto> no ehkä mä en sit kädettänytkään, ehkä se ei vaan oikeesti toimi
<harto> *ttu että menee hermot ton paskan kanssa, kunpa ne ohjelmatiedot sais EIT:stä
<harto> antenniverkossa sai mut kaapelissa ei taida toimia?
<risro> harto, näin vähän itsekin veikkailisin. koitin ajaa --configurellakin uusiksi, muttei auttanut
<risro> harto, joo en oo koskaan saanu EIT:tä toimiin
<risro> ja tosiaan kaapeliverkossa olen
<risro> toi tv_grab_fi aiheuttaa kyllä harmaita hiuksia pari kertaa vuodessa aina =|
<n1ko> harto: hyvin toimii
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-23
<Kurko> hei! kertokaas miten pystyn tekeen ubuntulla EFI osion?
<Tm_T> Kurko: auttaisiko tämä? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Using#Enabling_Bootbooster
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/DihFbn -> EeePC/Using - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Kurko> auttohan se :)
<Sysi> miten vois tarkistaa mikä audio .mkv/.avi:ssa on? ja muuttaa
<Sysi> siis konvertoida pelkkä audio-osuus, tai vaikka koko vidi
<torde> kait sitä jollain mplayer/mencoderilla voi kattoo/vaihtaa suht helposti
<torde> en vaan tiiä miten :)
<torde> ainakin kun soittaa, niin se näyttää mitä siellä on
<Sysi> hmm, winff-gui löyty ffmpegille ja tossa saattais olla..
<Sysi> ei näytä nykyisiä tietoja.. pitänee ettiä mplayeristä suoraan ku en gnome-kälistä löytäny
<torde> mplayeristä en tiiä miten käli näyttää, mut konsolista ku ajaa, niin ne muistaakseni lukee siinä vakiona
<mjr> joo, lukee
<Sysi> onko MPEG layer-3 audio mp3?
<torde> on
<Sysi> AAC ei ilmeisesti kelvannu telkkarille
<Sysi> hrm, winff ei tarjoa mkv:ta, hukkuukohan tekstit jos laittaa aviksi
<Sysi> ei se näymmä edes ala konverttaamaan
<Sysi> handbrakecli tais tehdä mitä piti
<Elohe_Israel> Protekt these other men they are innocent, the guilty is a girl.
<Elohe_Israel> her name is Sofia Rosengren 32years old, from Göteborg.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-24
<SuomenSotilas> Me putoamme alas nöyrästi jeesuksen jalkojen luo, rajaton armo rakkautta jeesuksen jalkojen luona,
<SuomenSotilas> Me huudamme Pyhä Pyhä Pyhä me huudamme Pyhä Pyhä Pyhä me huudamme Pyhä Pyhä Pyhä, on Jumalan lammas.
<tuhoojabotti> Ok.
<Mkaysi> Asettakaa tila +r tai jotakin.
<tuhoojabotti> Hm?
<tuhoojabotti> eikös opit voi hoitaa chanservin kaut
<Mkaysi> +r = vain tunnistautuneet käyttäjät voivat liittyä kanavalle. Estää tehokkaasti spammibotit.
<tuhoojabotti> ah joo
<tuhoojabotti> Mut se on aika syrjivä kyl
<Mkaysi> Syrjivä?
<tuhoojabotti> Ei kaikki jaksa tehdä nickserv tunnusta, jos ne haluu vaan tulla kysyy jonku kysymyksen.
<tuhoojabotti> ehkei niin syrjivä kyl ku +b *bot*
<Iltsu> toi +r on perseestä
<Iltsu> plus Keijo käyttäjä tulee kysymää kyssärii ja o ekaa kertaa irkis webchatil
<Iltsu> se ei tosiaa ala tekemää nickserville tunnusta
<tuhoojabotti> nii
<Mkaysi> Ahh, niin tietysti.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-25
<sami___> mun ip on vaihteeks blokattu foorumilta
<sami___> 99.184.75.37
<sami___> kukahan osais auttaa?
<pesasa> Tuollainen joulun kunniaksi: http://viikonvalo.fi/Wikimedia_Commons
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/KhsBJt -> Viikko 52 - Wikimedia Commons | Viikon VALO
<elias_a> Mikähän softa osaisi ripata 2 cd-levyn oratoriolevyn kokonaan?
<elias_a> Sound Juicer sekoilee siten, että se rippaa levyn 1 raidat kahteen kertaan.
<elias_a> Levyllä 1 on indexin mukaan 36 raitaa ja levyllä 2 29 raitaa.
<elias_a> Tai siis kappaletta.
<elias_a> Levyn 1 rippaaminen saa aikaan sen, että hakemistossa on 65 kappaletta, mutta niiden sisältö on kaikki levyltä 1, vaikka nimet juoksevat levyn 2 puolelle.
<tale> elias_a: Olen ripannut pelkästään Musiikkimaijalla. Se on aina toiminut. Jos haluaa .mp3 -tiedostoja, piti asentaa lisäosa.
<elias_a> tale: Mikäs se Musiikkimaija on englanniksi?
<elias_a> Minusta se on nimittäin juuri tuo Sound Juicer.
<elias_a> Ja se ei siis toimi.
<elias_a> Ei näköjään hanskaa tilannetta, jossa 2 tai useampi levy muodostaa yhden arkistovolyymin.
<elias_a> tale: On se sama softa. Musiikkimaija on englanniksi Sound Juicer. Se ei siis toimi. Ei osaa lukea CD-spesifikaation mukaista kahden levyn volyymiä oikein.
<ath> Itse olen käyttänyt abcde:tä, mutta en ymmärrä mitä toi kahden levyn yhtäaikaisrippaus tarkoittaa, saati tiedä tukeeko tuo sitä.
<skfin> elias_a: k3b?
<elias_a> Kyse ei ole kahden levyn yhtä aikaa rippaamisesta vaan siitä, että yksi CD-volyymi koostuu kahden levyn sisällöstä.
<skfin> En kyl tiiä miten 2 cd-levyn oratoriolevy pitäisi ripata mut joo
<elias_a> skfin: Sitä tässä juuri aloin katsella.
<ath> Ah, onko tämä joku yleinen juttu, että voi tunkea kaksi levyä samaan lättyyn?
<elias_a> No on tietysti.
<ath> Kuulostaa joltain ihmetempulta, jota edes cd-soittimet ei osaa.
<elias_a> Se on määritelty jo Red Bookissa.
<tale> Eikö se ole toisinpäin, eli yhden lätyn voi tunkea monelle levylle.
<ath> Siis miten cd-soittimen kälissä tuo voisi toimia?
<ath> Eihän se osaa sanoa kuin kappalenumeron.
<elias_a> Noin päin kuin tale sanoi.
<elias_a> ath: Väärin.
<ath> No mut eihän tuollaisen pidä vaatia mitään tukea.
<elias_a> Kunnon soitin osaa myös indeksimerkit.
<ath> Kunnon soitin on utopia.
<elias_a> ath: No kyllä mun kaikissa soittimissa on ollut tuki indeksimerkeillekin.
<ath> Teette vaan jotain nyt liian vaikeasti :)
<ath> Minä en ole koskaan kuullutkaan indeksimerkistä :)
<tale> elias_a: Näyttääkö noi ripperit jo siinä alussa raidat tuplana?
<skfin> elias_a: Tiesitkö että on tekijänoikeuslain rikkomista ripata cd-levyltä musiikkia koneelle.
<skfin> Muoto muuttuu liikaa.
<elias_a> ath: No sitten et ole varmaan myöskään koskaan tehnyt yhtään äänitettä?
<elias_a> skfin: Enpä ole. Onko tuosta oikein ennakkotulkinta?
<ath> Vain, jos levy on kopiosuojattu.
<tale> elias_a: Mikä tuon ominaisuuden nimi on?
<skfin> elias_a: Ei kun se on laissa.
<skfin> ath: Kopiosuojauksilla ei ole oikeastaan mitään lain sijaa sillä ne saa murtaa että saat kuunneltua tai käytettyä mediaa
<skfin> elias_a: Eikun se on laissa.
<skfin> Laitan linkin kohta
<elias_a> tale: Minkä ominaisuuden?
<mjr> skfin on pihalla
<mjr> saa ripata jos ei ole suojattu. Ei saa jos on "tehokkas tekninen toimenpide" suojana - on tulkinnanvaraista, ovatko mitkään cd-suojaukset tällaisia, mutta dvd-suojaukset ainakin.
<mjr> ei sillä, ripatkaa vaan joka tapauksessa
<skfin> mjr: Linkkaan kohta
<skfin> Ja jos teoksen katselu vaatii suojauksen purkamista, sen saa omaan käyttöön tehdä, kunhan ei valmista suojaamatonta tuotetta
<mjr> saa purkaa joo katsomista/kuuntelua varten, mutta ei rippausta
<tale> elias_a: Toi yksi lätty monelle rompulle -ominaisuus.
<elias_a> tale: En minä tiedä onko sillä mitään erillistä nimeä. Se seuraa loogisesti Audio CD-formaatin teknisestä spesifikaatiosta.
<ath> En kyllä sinällään ymmärrä mistä tässä on kyse. Itse olen ripannut useammankin monilevyisen albumin, enkä ole huomannut kaivata mitään erikoisominaisuutta.
<elias_a> ath: Luitko backlogin?
<ath> Joo
<elias_a> Jahas - eipä ollutkaan FLACiksi rippaaminen k3b:llä mikään triviaali juttu...
<elias_a> ath: Ongelma on siis se, että Sound Juicer käyttäytyy todella oudosti. 2-osaisen volyymin 1. levyn rippaamisen jälkeen on tuloksena levyn 1 sisältämien raitojen lisäksi tuplakopioita levyn 1 raidoista mutta levyn 2 nimillä nimettyinä.
<Sysi> poista kopiot? tuo on paljo parempi tilanne kuin että joku jäis tulematta
<ath> Juu, tuon ei kuvittelis liittyvän mihinkään standardiin tai ominaisuuden puutteeseen, vaam siihen, että se softa on vaan totaalisen rikki.
<elias_a> Katsotaanpas, mitä se nyt tuumaa sitten siitä levystä 2 kun sekin pitäisi kuitenkin saada ripattua.
<elias_a> ath: Niinhän minä olen juuri sanonutkin, että se Musiikkimaija on rikki.
<Sysi> mulla sound juicer tais suostua rippaamaan yhden levyn ja sitte se ei tehnyt enää mitään
<ath> Mutta sitten täällä alettiin puhua joistain standardeista...
<elias_a> Minulle on kohtalaisen sama millä rippaan, kunhan saan tuon ripattua.
<Sysi> asunder toimii mutta siinä tais olla huonoja/puuttuvia ominaisuuksia
<elias_a> ath: Niin - se pointti on se, että Audio-CD:tä käsittelevän softan olisi syytä olla rakennettu siten, että se noudattaa Audio-CD -spesifikaatiota. Vai oletko eri mielstä?
<elias_a> typotypo :D
<ath> Eikun se pitää rakentaa niin, että se toimii.
<elias_a> Jep. Ja nyt on osoittautunut, että ei toimi.
<elias_a> tale: Näyttää väärän määrän raitoja jo heti sen jälkeen kun on hakenut levyn tiedot CDDB:stä.
<elias_a> Sori. MusicBrainziahan tuo käyttää.
<jjo> mä rippasin aikoinaan gripillä, mutta kun se poistui repoista, niin siirryin käyttämään abcde:tä
<jjo> haaveissa tietty vähävirtainen vortexboxia pyörittävä kone :)
<elias_a> Joo - ei onnistu Sound Juicerilla. Rikki mikä rikki.
<elias_a> 2-levy antaa täsmälleen saman biibilistan kuin 1-levyn alku.
<SipuliSopuli> Mitähän tolle ubuntulle on taas käyny ku jumiutuu käynnistyslataajaan
<Sysi> kokeile vanhempaa kerneliä
<SipuliSopuli> Sama homma niiden kanssa
<Sysi> alaviiva vasemmassa yläkulmassa?
<Sysi> vai mihis jäätyy
<SipuliSopuli> Kyl toi graafiseen lataukseen menee ja pallot kyl vilkkuu mut ei se siit eteenpäin...
<Kurko> paina vaikka ESC siinä vaihees, ni saatat nähdä mihin se jumittaa
<SipuliSopuli> Kokeilin vanhinta versiota niin jotain se herjas et /tmp ei löydy
<tale> SipuliSopuli: Jos näppäilee Control-Alt-F1, onko siellä mitään selityksiä?
<SipuliSopuli> Joo, kyllä sinne tulostuu jotain jännää
<SipuliSopuli> Ei kyl innosta puhelimel noit rivejä näpytellä...
<SipuliSopuli> Mut vaikuttais et olis levyllä jtn rikki
<SipuliSopuli> no, käynnistelin 10.04 vikatilssa ja odottelin tarpeeks pitkään niin tuli joku valikkko et mitä halajan tehdä mistä valkkasin korjaa mut ihan samaa virhettä toi puskee
<SipuliSopuli> http://imageupload.org/getlinks.php?s=05e3efe7853566d6851833edee39ae51 saaks tosta jotain irti?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ydnLyP -> Image Upload !
<kenkku> aika paska sivu kyllä kuvan uppimiseen
<kenkku> eihän tuota saa tuolta mitenkään irti
<gildean> tuo on se linkki mikä ois pitäny antaa, veikkaan: http://imageupload.org/?d=0DFB59531
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/68mnqX -> Image Upload !
<kenkku> joo ja siinäkin on kauhea interface ja 30 sekunnin odotus
<kenkku> ehkä imgur seuraavalla kerralla, vai mitä sippis ;)
<SipuliSopuli> woooow, nyt se alko tarkistaa levyasemia virheiden varalta
<SipuliSopuli> eipä se sitten mitään auttanu
<SipuliSopuli> noh, pääsin nyt roottina sisään
<SipuliSopuli> olikos se fscheck tjms mitä kannatti komentaa?
<Sysi> @linuxfi fsck
<Fibubot> fsck (filesystem check) on komentorivipohjainen tiedostojärjestelmän tarkistus- ja korjaustyökalu. Käytännössä eri tiedostojärjestelmille on omat toteutuksensa fsck:sta, pelkkä fsck-käsky käynnistää tiedostojärjestelmästä riippuen oikean fsck-toteutuksen. Eri toteutukset on erotettu toisistaan nimeämälle ne tiedostojärjestelmän -- http://linux.fi/wiki/fsck
<Sysi> sille on pari eri vipua
<Sysi> smartctl kantsii ehkä kokeilla eka, pitäis kertoa jos levy on rikki
<SipuliSopuli> humm, pitäis asentaa se eka mikä meinais et pitäis virittää wlan päälle
<SipuliSopuli> jos komennan fsck -p?
<tale> SipuliSopuli: Sitä joutaa kokeilla, josse se on ext2 -tiedostojärjestelmä.
<SipuliSopuli> fsck -p tuottaa vaan rivin joka kertoo /dev/sda1: clean 498229/18882560 files, 30318836/75499467 blocks
<tale> SipuliSopuli: No sit se tiedostojärjestelmä on kunnossa. Levy voi silti olla rikki, sen näkee tolla smartctl-jutulla.
<SipuliSopuli> hmsfh pitänee siis ettiä eetteripiuha tai värkätä wlan toimimaan kun tulee saunasta
<ninnnu> kannattaa myös vilkuilla jos dmesgin pohjalla on kasa I/O-virheitä
<SipuliSopuli> ei nyt kasa mutta hieman, pohjamudista löyty kasa evbug.c: event. dev: input5, type: 0[/1/4] code: 0[/4/28/103] value: 0[/1/28/200] rivejä
<Sysi> evbug tyypillisesti tulostaa järkyttävän kasan kaikkea vaikka missään ei (juuri) oiskaan vikaa
<ninnnu> ei liity asiaan. input5 on näppäimistö/hiiri/tjsp
<Sysi> joo, se merkkaa joka kerta ku liikutat hiirtä tai käytät näppistä
<ninnnu> mulla se on kyl pysyny oikeen hiljaa. Ehkä en vain käytä tarpeeksi bugista rautaa :P
<Sysi> sulla ei varmaan oo sitä moduulia ladattuna
<ninnnu> ei näytä olevan
<ninnnu> Oon kyl joskus ollu näkevinäni evdevin jossai, mut..emt
<Sysi> evdev on aika eri ku evbug
<ninnnu> no sitä vielä vähemmän
<SipuliSopuli> okkei, ei saa asennettua tota smartctl:ää
<ninnnu> paketti smartmantools
<SipuliSopuli> sitä kotitin
<ninnnu> ajoitko apt-get updaten ensin? (virheilmot ovat jep, btw)
<SipuliSopuli> not using locking for read ounly file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ninnnu> jaa..
<SipuliSopuli> unable to write to /var/cache/apt
<SipuliSopuli> the package lists or status file could not be prased or opened
<SipuliSopuli> se taitaa sit olla vaan uuden levyn osto edessä[?]
<Sysi> rescuemoodissa / mountattu RO eli et voi tehdä muuta ku lukea lokeja
<Sysi> livecd:llä vois saaha tehtyä jotai, siitä shellistä vois kokeilla kopioida dataa jo
<ninnnu> kelaisin läpi vanhoja logeja /var/logisat
<ninnnu> (syslogit)
<SipuliSopuli> no voi piru, ei tietenkän tullu mukaan ulkosta levyä et vois koittaa datan kopiointia
<ninnnu> nettipiuha ja scp
<SipuliSopuli> ei vaan kehtais laittaa kaistaa tukkoon
<ninnnu> yöllä ehtii
<SipuliSopuli> humm, lisömausteen tähän toki tuo se et kotihakemisto on kryptattu ja kun koitan ecryptfs-mount-private niin kertoo se vaan mulle "ERROR: encrypted private directory is not setup properly"
<ninnnu> kryptatyissa levyissä on vähän toi ongelma että jos se menee rikki niin palautusmahdollisuudet on melko lähellä nollaa
<SipuliSopuli> menisköhän tossa läpi su timi niin että se avais kryptauksen... ..tai joku muu tapa vaihtaa oikeelle käyttäjälle
<ninnnu> google sanoo joo
<ninnnu> tai sit livecd-boot ja sielä luot uuden timin ja rullalet encryptfs-mount-privatea
<SipuliSopuli> no, su timi ei menny läpi
<SipuliSopuli> ei siinä sit, jää odottamaan loppuviikolle tollanen livecd kikkailu
<Sysi> sudo -u timi (bash)
<SipuliSopuli> ei tuota tulosta
<SipuliSopuli> sen verran "edistystä" tapahtu että kotihakemistossa näkyy nyt iso kasa jotain ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED. alkusia filuja mutta niistäkään ei taida kopioituna olla hyötyä
<avsu> Yötä! Miten voi päivittää OpenCL lucidissa?
<avsu> versioon 1.1 ... kun yksi ohjelma väittää että on 1.0 asennettu.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-17
<anger> joku voisi muuten päivittää topicin
<anger> t:topiccipoliisi
<elias_a_> Auttakaas onnetonta tunaria VirtualBoxin käyttäjää...
<elias_a_> Missäs moodissa sen virtuaalikoneen verkkosovittimen asetusten pitää olla kun on tarkoitus hakea paikallisverkosta DHCP:llä osoite ja saada virtuaalikoneessa oleva palvelu näkyviin muihinkin osoitteisiin?
<anacron> sillä oletuksella pitäis toimia (bridge)
<elias_a_> Bridge ei ole oletus. NAT on oletus.
<anacron> mulla kyllä lukee näköjään NAT
<elias_a_> Mutta nyt on bridgenä.
<elias_a_> Ei toimi.
<anacron> sit luultavasti kiinni sen virtuaalikoneen verkkoasetuksista
<anacron> tai perinteisesti jostain oikeuksista
<elias_a_>  Kattellaanpas. Sain jo pingin kulkemaan. Ehkä mä olen sössinyt jotain muuta triviaalia.
<elias_a_> Äh. Tympeetä.
<elias_a_> En pääse käsiksi tuohon palveluun edes samasta raudasta.
<elias_a_> PIngi kyllä vastaa, mutta portti 5080, jossa palvelu kyllä pyörii ( virtuaalikoneesta toimii selaimella).
<elias_a_> ... palvelu ei siis näy muualle paikallisverkossa.
<anacron> joku palomuurijuttu kenties
<olmi> tai se palvelu kuuntelee vain localhostissa?
<elias_a_> Pitänee katsoa ADSL-purkin asetukset.
<elias_a_> Jännä kun mielestäni olen yhtä sun toista palvelua pyöritellyt paikallisverkossa eikä ole koskaan tökännyt tuolla laitteella.
<elias_a_> olmi: Miten se voisi olla konffattu niin että se on vain localhostissa?
<olmi> helposti :)
<elias_a_> Okei.
<elias_a_> En koskaan ole nähnyt moista.
<olmi> noin tarkemmin riippuu tietysti ihan palvelusta
<elias_a_> Testailen tässä OpenMeetingsin Ubuntu-pohjaista Live-CD:tä.
<elias_a_> Tai asensin siltä virtuaalikoneeseen.
<olmi> kokeile netstat -nap sillä koneella, jossa se pyörii
<elias_a_> Kattellaas.
<elias_a_> olmi: Virtuaalikoneen sisältä siis?
<olmi> joo
<elias_a_> Huh - miljuuna riviä tulostetta.
<elias_a_> Mitäs tuolta etsitään?
<olmi> ... |grep 5080 vaikka
<elias_a_> tcp6   0  0 :::5080    :::*    LISTEN
<elias_a_> Suurin piirtein noin.
<elias_a_> Näyttäisi olevan palomuurijuttu.
<olmi> eli se kuuntelee vain ipv6-socketissa, yrititkö yhteyttä koneen ipv6-osoitteeseen?
<olmi> ...olettaen siis, että toi oli ainoa rivi
<elias_a_> Ai saakeli - niinpäs kuunteleekin :D
<elias_a_> Ei löytynyt muuta 5080:lla
<elias_a_> Mitenkäs sellainen IPV6-osoite lyödään osoiteriville? :O
<olmi> ihan samalla lailla kuin ipv4-osoitekin. se osoite on vaan vähän kryptisemmän näköinen.
<gildean> http://[xxxx:xxxx:xxxx::x]
<elias_a_> ok.
<gildean> ei ihan samalla tavalla, vaatii noi hakasulut
<anacron> gildean: oho empäs tiennytkään, oisko mahdollista et jotku selaimet tajuaa ilmankin
<gildean> anacron: voi olla, mut ainakin chrome ja ff vaatii nuo sulut
<n1ko> ei kyl tajua
<olmi> kiitos sivistyksestä, oonkohan ikinä oikeasti käyttänyt selaimessa ipv6-osoitetta suoraan.
<olmi> sattuneesta syystä dns on aika kova sana
<gildean> n1ko: joo, en kans tajua miks, kun domain-nimessä ei voi olla useempaa kaksoisopistettä
<gildean> niin vois vaan olettaa että jos urlissa on enemmän kun yks kaksoispiste, niin kyseeesä on v6 osote
<gildean> tai siis domainissa ei voi olla yhtään kaksoispistettä, mut urlissa voi olla yks
<n1ko> miten erottaisit shorthandatun osoitteen vikan palan ja portin
<gildean> no se on totta
<gildean> ei tullu mieleen
<czr_> shorthandatun osoitteen lopussa on ::. portin delim on yksi :
<n1ko> lopussa?
<czr_> "lopussa" jopa.
<czr_> no. valissa.
<n1ko> shorthandihan voi olla keskelläkin
<gildean> olin just sanomassa
<n1ko> ja shorthandausta voi olla n lohkoa
<n1ko> mahdoton sanoa onko esim 2 vai 3
<n1ko> ja onko vika portti vai viiminen pala osoitetta
<gildean> että osote voi olla vaikka 2001:100::1
<czr_> jep. mut jos on 2001:100::1:80 hmm. totta
<elias_a_> Kertokaas mulle, että miten mä katson ton virtuaalikoneen ipv6-osoitteen?
<gildean> elias_a_: ifconfig
<Myrtti> teprrr: bitti rikki? korjaa plox
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-18
<elias_a_> Onko jollain muulla 12.04:ssa Rytmilaatikossa sellainen vika, että kun kuuntelee cd:tä, pistää pauselle, toisto ei lähde toista-painikkeesta uudelleen käyntiin?
<elias_a_> Koitanpa vielä toisella, 64-bit koneella.
<elias_a_> Näyttäisi olevan sama ongelma myös toisessa koneessa kokeiltuna.
<elias_a_> Voisko joku vahvistaa ennenkuin teen bugirapsan.
<elias_a_> Toisto ei myöskään ala uudestaan vaikka valitsee toisen raidan.
<tommis> kuinka määritän suomalaiset sivun marginaalit latexissa?
<tale> tommis: Muistaakseni suomityyli toi myös marginaalit.
<tale> tommis: Sitä on muista minkä asiakirjastandardin mukaiset ne marginaalit on.
<tale> tommis: Jos alussa on \documentclass[a4paper, 12pt, finnish]{article} niin eikö marginaalit tule sopivasti?
<tommis> tale: kiitti
<SipuliSopuli> eiks fi. repoa oo vieläkään korjattu?
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-19
<teprrr> Myrtti, joo, ilmeisesti oli jottain rikkipoks :|
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-20
<Echramath> Ongelma: jos näyttö sammuu, kone hukkaa näyttöasetukset.
<Echramath> Palautuu heti kun menee System Settingsiin ja Displays. Ei tarvi edes applyttaa mitään.
<Echramath> Saakohan sen jostain komentoriviltä käyntiin?
<magez> mistähän löytäis jotain yhteensopivuuslistaa ubuntulle uusista emolevyistä?
<tommis> magez: ei sellaista ole ubuntulle
<magez> ubuntun sivuilla on joku hardware compability lista mutta siinä ei oo emoja listattu
<ath> Melkein paras taktiikka on vaan valita haluamansa emo, ja sitten googlata mitä siitä ja Ubuntusta/Linuxista sanotaan.
<magez> notta tietäis että pelittää niinko pitää. siis uusilla tarkotan semmosia että ne on kaupan hyllyillä vielä...ei sitä että ne on just tullu markkinoille
<tommis> sitten tarkistat eri komponentit googlettamall <osa> linux
<tommis> verkkokortit on kinkkisimpiä
<magez> http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/P8H61-M-LX-B3 esim tuo, ei niin millään tekis mieli vaan kaikkia käydä yksitellen läpi :-P
<anacron> näkisin itse lähinnä nykyään ongelmana wlanin, sen kanssa pitää olla tarkka
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/AEdRmc -> Asus P8H61-M LX B3, LGA1155, Intel H61, DDR3, µATX | 61.00e - Jimms.fi
<magez> wlania en tartte
<tommis> anacron: emoissa ei tosin ole yleensä semmosia
<anacron> läppäreissäkin on emo
<magez> olin jo tilaamassa tuota kyseistä emoa mutta sitten tuli mieleen että onkohan yhteensopiva
<magez> oon katellu jotain emoja googlaamalla mutta siellä on hyvin vähän mitään linux yhteensopivuudesta
<tommis> anacron: milloin olet ostanut läppärin emoa?
<magez> jos joku täällä tietää jonkun vielä kaupanhyllyllä olevan edullisen 1155 ?ATX emon joka varmasti kaikinpuolin on yhteensopiva ubuntun kans niin avatkoon suunsa :-P
<tommis> *avasin suun*
<magez> varo ettei suu kuivu
<tommis> *suljin suun*
<tommis> hyvä että muistutit
<anacron> tommis: no ihan samalla tavalla niit speksei katotaan riippumatta siitä ostatko läppärin, pöytäkoneen vai pelkän emolevyn
<tommis> puhuttiin emoista
<tommis> totta en kiellä
<anacron> mun pointti oli lähinnä et se wlan on sellanen mihin joutuu mun mielestä nykyään erityisesti kiinnittämään huomiota edelleen, muita todella merkittäviä ongelmia peruskäytön kannalta ei kauheesti oo tullu vastaan
<tommis> juu
<tommis> myös 3g ja bluetooth voi olla ongelmasia
<tommis> mutta niitä ei kaikista löydy
<Kilpuri> magez:  tommoisen olen laittanut pariin koneeseen.
<Kilpuri> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/28739/djjkg/Asus-P8Z77-V-LX2-Intel-Z77-LGA1155-ATX-emolevy
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/UAZmiz -> Asus P8Z77-V LX2 Intel Z77 LGA1155 ATX-emolevy | Tuotekuvasto | Verkkokauppa.com
<Kilpuri> magez:  Tämäkin toimii.
<Kilpuri> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/10222/dghsg/Asus-MAXIMUS-V-GENE-Intel-Z77-LGA1155-MicroATX-emolevy
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/m4EdYl -> Asus MAXIMUS V GENE Intel Z77 LGA1155 MicroATX-emolevy | Tuotekuvasto | Verkkokauppa.com
<magez> vähän liian hintavia
<Kilpuri> [20:30]	magez	vähän liian hintavia   <---eiköhän noi halvemmatkin emolevyt toimi. Itse  päätin kuitenkin ostaa 77-sarjan emolevyn.
<magez> ei tunnu kukaan tietävän vastausta tuommoseen, mutta tyhmäksi sitä sitten ittensä tuntee jos ei sitten toimikaan
<magez> siis siihen kun tarkalleen kyselen edullisia ?ATX emoja
<magez> http://www.systemastore.fi/product_info.php?products_id=58095 esimerkkinä toimisko tämmönen?
<magez> menee salamana tilaukseen hetiko löydän vaan oikean emon :-)
<gildean> noi intelin piirisarjat ja verkkokortit tuppaa olemaan aika hyvin tuettu
<Kilpuri> No minä en uskalla mennä lupaamaan mitään, en silti ymmärrä miksi ei toimisi. Tossahan on sitten intelin integroitu näytönohjain jne.
<ath> Onko se intelin vai sen toisen firman... povervr tms?
<Kilpuri> ath: en nyt ymmärtänyt, mutta sen tiedän että jos se on i3, i5 tai i7 prossussa, niin se toimii Ubuntussa.
<magez> Entä Celeronit?
<magez> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=43706.msg336885#msg336885 tuommosta puhutaan tuolla
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/eT0O4N -> Intel Celeron G540 ja 64 bitin Ubuntu [RATKAISTU]
<magez> hajoaa pää kun taas olin hyvilläni että pääsis tilaan niin tuommoseen törmäsin
<ath> Jooh ne on tosiaan prossussa nykyään.
<ath> Ei enää pelkoa jännänäytönohjaimista.
<magez> http://askubuntu.com/questions/231144/motherboard-for-ubuntu-64bit eikait se auta kuin sitten tilaa ja kokeilla ja pettyä jos ei toimi ja riemuita jos toimii :-)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/8CBEkt -> hardware recommendation - Motherboard For Ubuntu 64bit - Ask Ubuntu
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-21
<itsi> oisko kellään neuvoja millä .RAF kuvat kannattais importata?
<itsi> Asensin ubuntun pari pvää sitten tiedostaen et lightroomia en tähän saa ja oon toistaseks tyytyväinen darktableen, en sit tajunnu yhtään huomioida et RAWien importtaamisen ongelmia
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-22
<Echramath> Trackballin omistaja muistaa yht'äkkiä, että nää oletusasetukset on aivan hanurista.
<Echramath> Se on outoa. Hiiriä voi yleensä käyttää lennosta.
<ninnnu> mistä sä trackballin oot löytäny?
<ninnnu> alkaa olla useampi vuosi kun oon sellasen viimeeksi nähny
<Echramath> Tilasin kaupasta, ei tarvinnut etsiä.
<Echramath> Mut tässä pitää tosiaan tonkia koneen konffeja asti, kun napit on miten sattuu. Ei keskinappia ollenkaan, ei semmoista voi käyttää.
<tale> Minulla on hyvä Trackball, mutta sen verran vanha, ettei siinä on vain kaksi nappia. Hankala käyttää nykyään.
<Tm_T> tale: eikä vieritysrullaa, veikkaan
<tale> Tm_T: Juuri näin.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Tieteen_termipankki
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-23
<shanttu__> jouluja. tarkoitus oli asentaa ubuntu 12.04 uusiksi http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntun_p%C3%A4ivitys ohjeen mukaan. eli etc, home ja root ovat tar-paketteina ulkoisella kovolla. kun siirsin tiedostot uuteen asennukseen oli homma ihan sekaisin.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QH2qGb -> Ubuntun päivitys – Porixi
<shanttu__> pitäisikö ensin asentaa ohjelmat uudelleen ja sitten siirtää tiedostot paikalleen vai toisinpäin?
<shanttu__> ollaan tosi n00bien kysymysten äärelä, josta pahoitteluni
<shanttu__> käytän gnome-shelliä ja uusi ubuntu johon buuttasin oli tietysti sekaisin, jumissa oleva oleva unity.
<ninnnu> jos sä korvaat uuden etc:n sisällöt vanhalla niin ei sinänsä ihme että on sekaisin
<ninnnu> eiku se meniki jo..
<pesasa> Samaa mä mietin, että etc:hen kannattaa palautella valikoiden.
<tale> Homma menee totaalisen pieleen, jos sen vanhan /etc:n palauttaa uuteen asennukseen.
<tale> Korjasin tekstiä, nyt varoitetaan /etc -hakemiston palauttamisesta.
<ninnnu> ja onko sitä roottiakaan ny pakko ottaa talteen. Aika harvalla on siellä yhtään mitään mitä ei vois hakea netistä uudelleen
<tale> ninnnu: No joo, ohjetta voi soveltaa ja jättää kopioimatta ne mitä ei tarvitse.
<tale> Mutta noissa mainituissa paikoissa voi olla tallennuksen väärtejä tiedostoja.
<Echramath> Ei se kyllä nykykoneilla ihan niin kamalasti aikaakaan vie.
<Iltsu> pitää muistaa kans et ku ei kopioi /etc:tä suoraan ni saa sen säätämisen ilon
<Echramath> Ei sinne oikeastaan hirveästi tarvi toisaalta muutoksia tehdäkään.
<Iltsu> joo ei
<Iltsu> nyt ku aloin miettimää, ainut omat taitaa olla sshd:ssä
<Iltsu> ja denyhosts:ssa
<anger_> Älkää unohtako tietokantadumppeja
<anger_> Nimim. toi aina tuppaa unohtumaan kotikonetta päivittäessä :)
<jpsalova_> Mitäpä tietokantoja siis tarkemmin ottaen
<env> kumpi on peruskäytössä nopeampi, 12.04 vai 12.10?
<env> pitäisi kaverille laittaa ubuntu: intel i3, 4GB ram, joku nvidian kortti
<env> läppäri siis
<jpsalova_> Tuskin kumpikaan onnistuu olemaan liian raskas moiselle
<Kilpuri> env: LTS versio tietysti.
<gildean> 12.10:ssa tulee ne kaikki amazon kikkareet jne messissä, jos ne haittaa niin siitä tulee lisäsäätöä
<Kilpuri> Kyllä i3 jaksaa "mitä vaan"
<env> ei se lisäsäätö asennuksen jälkeen mua haittaa
<env> en oo ite vaan ubuntua testailla aikoihin
<Kilpuri> Jos se kaveri ei itse asenna käyttöjärjestelmäänsä, niin kyllä se 12.04 on silloin jotenkin varmempi ratkaisu.
<jpsalova_> Nykyisinhän siinä on sitten defaulttina se Unity-käyttöliittymä.
<Kilpuri> Paljon puhuvat mintistä, en ole kokeillut. Minusta se Unity on oikein hyvä (saisihan niitä muitakin työpöytiä Ubuntuunkin)
<jpsalova_> Ja toki saakin.
<jjo> mä kyl laittaisin 12.10:n
<Kilpuri> Jos ei ole mitään varsinaista syytä haluta jotain tiettyä (ei ole käyttänyt jotain määrättyä työpöytää), niin Unity on ihan hyvä.
<jpsalova_> Eivät kai ne tehovaatimukset releasejen välillä pahemmin kasva muista kuin käyttöliittymäsyistä, kun sitä tässä kyseltiin.
<env> onko 12.04 ja 12.10 sama firefox versio?
<tale> env: Sivulta http://packages.ubuntu.com/ näet mitä paketteja ja mitä versioita on missäkin Ubuntussa.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Uqot0Q -> Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search
<env> mitä minttiä oon kokeillu niin ei vaikuta kovin hiotulta
<Kilpuri> env: Ei ollut tarkoitus sekoitella Minttiä tähän, kunhan totesin sen, että noilla eri foorumeilla suosittelevat Windowsin jälkeen Minttiä...
<Kilpuri> Jos nyt oletetaa, että se kaverisi ei itse ole käytellyt mitään Linuxia....
<jjo> firefoxin päivittyminen ei tosiaan taida olla enää sidottu distron päivittymiseen
<Kilpuri> 17.0.1 FF on nyt minulla 12.04 Ubuntussa.
<env> Kilpuri: joo ei oo käytelly linuxia. sen windows on nyt niin solmussa et on hyvä paikka tarjota parempaa vaihtoehtoa :)
<Kilpuri> env: minä ainakin siirryin Windowsista Unityyn (Ubuntuun). Se taas ei tarkoita mitään, että miten minä päätin opetella Linux asioita.
<jjo> joo, mulla on kans toi sama 12.10:ssa
<env> ehkä mä heitän sen 12.10 siihen
<env> saako ton unity palkin alareunaan?
<Kilpuri> env: katso sitten se bittisyys.
<env> ton "dockin"
<Kilpuri> saa sen dockin, mutta ei se ole kiva.
<tale> env: Onko Unityssä palkki?
<Kilpuri> tai en kokeillut kunnolla, siis tottunut.
<Kilpuri> kunhan leikin, mutta en sitten tullut piilottaneeksi sivupalkkia.
<Kilpuri> tale: sen nimi on käynnistin.
<Kilpuri> ai niin palkki on vaakasuora kantava rakenne (pilari on pystyssä)
<env> onko kukaan kokeillut Zorin OS?
<Kilpuri> En minä ainakaan, enkä usko heti kokeilevani. (jotain olen lukenut siitä)
<env> noh, ehkä heitän sen ubuntu 12.10 siihen
<jpsalova_> "Zorin OS also comes with an application that lets users run many Windows programs." Tuo nyt tuskin toimii kovin luotettavasti
<env> wine:ä tarkottavat
<jpsalova_> Joo, se on kyllä kiva, mutta toimii melkoisen rajallisesti.
<jpsalova_> Ja Winen tietty saa sekunnissa mihin tahansa distroon.
<env> saako muutes katsomoa toimimaan?
<Kilpuri> Jos minä mitään olen tajunnut, niin toi on tehty tekemisen takia. Tai siinä on unohtunut koko Linux idea.
<env> netflixin ainakin jotku ovat saaneet kikkailtua sillä
<Kilpuri> netflixiin on joku oma palikkakin, mutta sitä ei löydy suoraan pakettivarastosta
<jpsalova_> Se oli jokin Wine-häkki sekin.
<jpsalova_> Voinen pasteta tämä lukematta itse: http://linux.fi/wiki/MTV3:n_Katsomo
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/JFbE2z -> MTV3:n Katsomo – Linux.fi
<Kilpuri> En ole lukenut, että se Silverlight olisi ohitettu mitenkään.
<env> mut eikö toi netflix palikka käytä kuitenkin ihan sitä silverlightia?
<Kilpuri> Minä en sano enää mitään.
<env> joku patchattu versio winestä vain
<jpsalova_> Kai Silverlightia käytetään eniten DRM-syistä, ja ehkä se on tavallaan parempikin kuin Flash. Mutta vaatisiko se DRM-suojaus muuten tukea jostain tosi matalalta tasolta, jota Linux ei tarjoa?
<jpsalova_> Kenties binääriajurit voisivat tarjota sen tuen, hm.
<env> eiköhän se oo vaan microsoftin liiketoimintastrategiaa ettei portata linuxille
<Kilpuri> Eikö se silverlight touhu ole jo lopettu, lupavat kuitenkin toimivuutta vielä vuosiksi; valitettavasti.
<jpsalova_> Ensisijaisesti varmaan, mutta tuli mieleen, olisiko teoriassa jotain teknisiä syitäkin.
<jpsalova_> Päästäisipä nyt jotenkin Flashistakin eroon, se on Linux-käyttöni selvästi suurin kiusa.
<env> harvemmin flashia kyllä tarvii muualla kuin youtubessa
<Kilpuri> milloin siitä päästään, silloin kun HTML5 yleistyy?
<jpsalova_> No joo, melkein aina kun pitää katsoa videoita.
<jpsalova_> Ehkä Youtuben osalta voisi päästä piankin, kun Firefox kai meinaa alkaa käyttämään systeemin 264-dekooderia.
<jpsalova_> Ja onhan Chrome tukenut sitä jo jonkin aikaa, ei vain ole huvittanut käyttää sitä.
<Kilpuri> valo tuli.
<Kilpuri> http://www.viikonvalo.fi/Tieteen_termipankki
<env> eikö youtubelle ole kaikki skriptejä, millä saa esim vlc:n upotettua siihen sen flash playerin tilalle
<jpsalova_> Onnistuukohan sitten edes seek,
<gildean> youtubessa voi kyllä käyttää html5-soitinta, jos käy laittamassa sen päälle
<gildean> sieltä alhaalta "try something new" tjsp.
<jpsalova_> Jeps, vaan sen kanssa eivät kaikki videot toimi esimerkiksi Firefoxilla.
<jpsalova_> Vielä.
<Kilpuri> tota noin, mistä se johtuu? Toimisiko Cromiumilla paremmin?
<jpsalova_> Osa Youtuben videoista ei ole saatavilla formaatissa, jota Firefox tukee. Chromium ei varmaan toimi paremmin, mutta Chrome varmaan kyllä.
<Kilpuri> Järki ei luista tähän aikaan, mutta minulla ei ole ollut ongelmia youtuben kanssa, kummallakaan selaimella FF / Chromium
<jpsalova_> Löysin suosituksista randomilla heti videon, joka ei toimi Firefoxilla HTML5-modessa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuMr32jr2zU
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Y4iczP -> Nintendo Land: The Eye of the Kong - PART 7 - Game Grumps - YouTube
<jpsalova_> Pahoittelen sisältöä, joka nyt on vain sivuvaikutus.
<Kilpuri> Ei tarvitse yrittääkkään selittää nyt, mutta ainoa asia joka minua on haitannut on toi sampo/danske bankin java vaatimus...
<jpsalova_> Jaa niin, niillä on vielä se.
<Kilpuri> joo.
<jpsalova_> Ulkomailta voi tulla ihme juttuja. Olihan Ranskassakin kai jokin ISP, joka vaati käytettävän Internet Exploreria.
<Kilpuri> Noin teoriassa voisi olla tilanne, että pitäisi päästä katsomaan muutaman firman tilitapahtumia jne...
<Kilpuri> helppohan minun on irtisanoa oma tilini, mutta se on eri asia.
<Kilpuri> siinä ei mobiilipankki riitä jos pitäisi printtailla jotain parin kuukauden tiliotteita.
<env> virtualbox + xp on ihan hyvä olla varalla
<jpsalova_> Mutta minkä varalla nyt, kyllähän nyt Javan saa linuskiinkin.
<Kilpuri> saa sen javan jotenkin, siinä on vaan se, että vaativat usein uusimman javan....
<Kilpuri> On minulla tossa kannettava jossa on W7
<Echramath> Oiskohan siitä ranskalaisesta ISP:stä päässyt eroon muuttamalla selaimen Le Firefoxiksi...
<Kilpuri> noi asiat mistä puhuin hoidetaan muualla ja siellä muualla ei varmaankaan ihan heti siirrytä linuxiin.
<jpsalova_> Ehkä Javan päivittely voi olla Linuxilla hankalaa, kun ei ole sitä nalkuttavaa tray-ikonia. :)
<Kilpuri> meinasin tehdä huvikseni tukun tai levyn jossa olisi se java...mutta ei sitä viitsi tehdä kuukauden välein.
<Kilpuri> *tikun (ei tukun)
<jpsalova_> firefox <defunct>
<jpsalova_> Näin sitten kävi heti, kun laitoinkin uusimman Flashin.
<jpsalova_> kill -9 ei auta. No, tämä nyt johtuu siitä, että yritän käyttää Nvidian rautavideopurkua Flashin kanssa.
<Echramath> Onneksi nuevöö toimii ihan silleen vanhempien korttien kanssa.
<jpsalova_> Toki, mutta eipä se sitten tarjoa vdpauta lainkaan.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-12-16
<puhuri> mielenkiintoinen bugi lsdvd:ssä - haukkasi 10 gigaa muistia ennen kuin tapoin. Ilmeisesti liittyvä bugi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lsdvd/+bug/613386
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 613386 in lsdvd (Ubuntu) "When you want read a dvd with dvdrip or k9copy kde crash" [Undecided,New]
<puhuri> riippunee levystä, toinen levy toimi ihan ok. Mutta Disneyn kuluttajavihamielisyys ei yllättäne
<pesasa> Mulla kanssa huonoja kokemuksia Disneysta. Mythtv ei kyennyt soittamaan dvd:ta, kun naytti olevan liikaa ja liian pitkia raitoja.
<pesasa> On niin ironista, kun levya ei saa katsottua kopiosuojauksen takia muutoin kuin... kopioimalla sen.
<mjr> joo disneyt on paskottu yleisesti
<puhuri> tuo "FastPlay" on juuri erittäin hauska - jos et ehdi koskea kaukosäätimeen riittävän nopeasti niin joudut pakkokatsomaan kaikki mainokset
<Sysi> ja sitte disney perii julkisen jakelun tekijänoikeuksista niin paljo rahaa ettei esim. kirjastoilla oo varaa sen firman filmeihin
<puhuri> mutta joo, ei sitten oteta Dumboa mukaan lomamatkalle
<pesasa> No Dumbopa hyvinkin oli kyseessa. :-)
<puhuri> onhan se kamalaa kun vasta 72 vuotta on voitu myydä sitä. miten taiteilijat pärjää, mutta eiköhän se tekijänoikeuksien suoja-aika taas nouse
<Kilpuri> No se nousee, kun mikki-hiiren patentti meinaa mennä vanhaksi
<Kilpuri> http://imageshack.us/a/img259/7608/hiirif.jpg
<teprrrr> ei teosta voi patentoida, tekijänoikeudet asia erikseen
<teprrrr> vaan läppähän tuo kyllä on, että tekijänoikeudet jatkuu niinkin pitkään kuin jatkuvat tekijän kuoleman jälkeen
<Kilpuri> niin ja sitä aikaa jatketaan. ei se aina ollut 70v
<Kilpuri> se jatkaminen tapahtuu aina pari vuotta ennen, kuin mikkihiiren "patentti" on menossa vanhaksi.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-12-17
<Mirv> otto_: ei sitä nyt omaa firmaa voi mitenkään perustella "ykköseksi" laitettavaksi tukipalvelut-sivulla... rotia touhuun :)
<Mirv> etenkin kun se on jo muutenkin kahteen kertaan siellä
<Mirv> nyt tuli kuukausi ilmaista "ykkösmainostusta"
<elias_a> Kukas se kissan hännän nostaa... :P
<Mirv> mutta eihän siinä, pitäähän sitä toki omaa firmaa ajaa mutta aakkosjärjestys on ihan reilu tapa kyllä. ainakin jos on aakkosjärjestyksen alkupäässä :)
<mjr> skripti randomoimaan joka latauksella
<fsf-free>  ircd doesn't read channels, ask users to stop pasting
<fsf-free> Welcome to ##fsf-free, a channel for discussion of all free software and Internet freedom related things! :-)
<Harriv> alusta.uta.fi/artikkelit/2013/12/17/tietotekninen-kompetenssi-ja-sukupuoli-linuxin-kayttajien-piirissa.html
<elias_a> Harriv: Kiitos linkistä! Mielenkiintoinen gradu!
<puhuri> eihän tuo ole mikään linkki (saa tästä edes kopypastettua kun menee kahdelle riville)
<kirvesAxe> puhuri, auttaako? http://alusta.uta.fi/artikkelit/2013/12/17/tietotekninen-kompetenssi-ja-sukupuoli-linuxin-kayttajien-piirissa.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Pwb38i -> Tietotekninen kompetenssi ja sukupuoli Linuxin käyttäjien piirissä
<aev> onks kenellekään ollut ongelmia päivityksen kanssa?
<aev> Itellä herjaa välillä että yhteys epäonnistui.
<Kilpuri> joo.
<Kilpuri> koita kilkata sitä "tarkasta" nappulaa.
<Kilpuri> en tiedä mitä se tekee.
<Kilpuri> saattaa kuitenkin auttaa
<aev> tuntuu jotenkin siltä, että komentoriviltä päivitys sujuu hiukan paremmin kuin muille kilkkeillä.
<aev> *muilla
<tale> aev: Komentoriviltä minä aina päivitän. Jos jotain menee pieleen, näkee virheilmoituksen.
<tale> aev: Lisäksi noudatan julkaisumuistion ohjetta päivityksen tekemisestä.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-12-19
<ruslan__> Hello world!))
#ubuntu-fi 2013-12-21
<Echramath> Apropoo, mites digitv-jutut nykyään?
<Echramath> Hmmm meneekös asennus pieleen jos asentaa serveriversion desktoppiin?
<Echramath> Syystä x y tai z toi kone ei tykännyt käynnistyä usbilta enkä jaksaisi etsiä onko poltettava dvd vielä jossain.
<Echramath> Niillä nyt vois oikeasti tehdä jotakin.
<Harriv> ei kai server ja desktop versioissa ole muuta eroa kuin mitä paketteja on oletuksena asennettu?
#ubuntu-fi 2013-12-22
<Echramath> Aattelin jos niissä on eri kerneli...
<Echramath> Kone on asennettu. Käyttäjä näkee unityn ja katsoo ei mitään näkevin silmin.
<Sysi> voihan sen kernelin ja tarvittaessa kaikki muutki paketit vaihtaa
<Kilpuri> eikös serveriversiossa ole optimoitu jotain suoritinaikoja.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/DOSBox
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/SP1bvS -> 3x52 DOSBox - Viikon VALO #156 | Viikon VALO
<Echramath> Aika gnomea menoa taas että näytönsäästäjässä ei ole yhtään valintaa tunnin ja neverin välillä...
<Kilpuri> aha.
<Kilpuri> eikö ton voisi rakentaa. Helpompahan se olisi jos toi olisi ajateltu valmiiksi.
<Echramath> Kumminkaan se ei varmaan kaikki mahdollisia leffatoistimia tunnista.
<sippis> esim jos jotain judua kattelee netistä nii ei tunnista
<sippis> vituttaa ku katot netflixistä jotain elokuvaa ja sit alkaa näyttö sammuskelee
<Echramath> Jepulis mutta johki kolmeen tuntiin sen varmaan vois jo pistääkin siltä varalta että jää näyttö päälle.
<Echramath> Sinällään siis konehan yleensä sammutellaan ja näyttö myös mutta noin periaatteen tasolla...
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-15
<raitakalsari> onko ubuntulla jotai simppeliä systeemiä millä sais FPS näkyviin peleissä
<Mikaela> ei taida olla muuta, kuin pelien asetukset ja sama kai muillakin käyttöjärjestelmillä
<raitakalsari> no hemmets
<ninnnu> Mikaela: Windowsissa on fraps joka näyttää FPS:n vähän niinkuin sivutuotteena kuvan tallentamisen lisäksi
<raitakalsari> joo mutta ei anna tarkkaa fps ja on muutenkin niin raskas kakka että itkettää
<Mikaela> ai, se on uusi minulle. kai vastaavaa ubuntullakin löytyy, mutta en ole perehtynyt aiheeseen
<raitakalsari> mumble overlay saattaa piirtää fps:n
<gumrak> mitäs fps:ä on Ubuntulle?
<ninnnu> gumrak: as in fps-pelejä? Valven tuotteet nyt alkajaisksi ainakin.
<gumrak> first person shooter
<ninnnu> niin. Merkittävistä sellaisita nyt alkajaisiksi Valven tuotteet (HL, CS(:GO), TF2). UrbanTerroria taitaa jotkut pelata, QuakeLive toimii kans..
<ninnnu> ei oo varsinaisesti tekeminen päässy loppumaan kesken vaikka winen käyttö onkin vähentyny tässä vuoden aikana
<raitakalsari> metro redux
<ninnnu> Lasketaanko Antichamber FPS:ksi sinänsä? :P
<ninnnu> Ja Portalit. Ja L4D:t. Borderlands2 tuli kans tässä hiljattain...
<ninnnu> Nää on ny nää mitä mun Steam-listasta löytyy
<Tm_T> Steam ei ole ainut lähde, eli joo pelejä riittää
<ninnnu> niin no seki
<ninnnu> mut se on helppo :P
<ninnnu> Just muutama tunti sit klikkasin HumbleBundle-tililtä kasan avaimia Steamiin kun piti keksiä jotain tekemistä ku harkkatyö ei ihan kiinnostanu ":D"
<ninnnu> GOGiinkin tuli Linux-natiivit tässä joku hetki sit..
<raitakalsari> tää on kul muy bueno et crusader kings 2 toimii linuxilla
<gumrak> niin se vaan alkaa olla muutakin kuin Mahjongia vapaalla käyttiksellä
<inz> Kyä nethackin pitäis riittää kaikille
<raitakalsari> KÄÄPIÖLINNAKE
<raitakalsari> toadi on luonut matriisin
<raitakalsari> saako jotenki fiksusti ja nopeesti laitettua asennus lokaation muualle?
<raitakalsari> en välttämättä halua tunkea mitään skypejä ja spotifyjä tuolle SSD:lle vaan ois kätevä jos ne ois tuolla HDD:llä
<ninnnu> Kääliölinnake <3
<Hejkki> joo, taitaa läppäristä ollal cpu rikki
<Hejkki> ehkäpä. milläs varmistan sen parhaiten? Siis käynnistyy kone mut sit jumittaa hetken päästä kaikki toiminnot
<Hejkki> nojaa, pitääpä lähtiä... http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=48114.0
<Echramath> Heh, päivittelin 14.10:n niin Xubuntussa on ihmeellinen räikeän violetti väri nyt joka paikassa
<Echramath> Mitä nyt taas...
<Mikaela> violetti on kiva väri jos se kuuluu sinne
<Mikaela> mutta xfce taitaa olla enemmän tummansininen
<Echramath> Onkohan se joku oletusväri ja meni päivityksessä teemat nenilleen...
<Echramath> "Jännä"
<Echramath> Ei käynnisty GUI ollenkaan
<Echramath> Gnome Flashback Compiz ja Metacity vaihtoehdot ja default
<Echramath> Kaikilla sama juttu, ei tapahdu vaan yhtään mitään
<Echramath> Ja sama vaikka testaisi uusien koko kotihakemiston
<ninnnu> Kotihakmeistossa saattaa olla jotain .xsession-erroreita tai muita hyödykkäitä jotka voi kertoa syitä
<Echramath> Jaahas, glxgearsinkin mukaan GLX-extensio puuttuu ja sitä toi errorifilekin taisi motkottaa
<Echramath> Xfce ei välittänyt
<Echramath> Hienoa, sain sen vissiin kokonaan rikki.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-16
<raitakalsari> onko tää kanava pelkästään semmonen "hei mulla olis ongelma tän ubuntun kanssa" vai turistaanko täällä ihan yleisellä tasolla kaikesta?
<mjr> tämä on tukikanava, höpinät #ubuntu-fi-offtopic
<czr> raitakalsari, vieläkö haet ratkaisua siihen asennuspaikan valintaan (HD vs SSD aiemmin mitä kyselit)
<raitakalsari> kyllähän tuota on tullut pohdittua
<raitakalsari> also kiitos mjr
<raitakalsari> czr mutta tosiaan mietin että miten esim playonlinuxin tai winen sais tuolle HD:lle
<raitakalsari> nyt taitavat olla vain /home joka sijaitsee SSD
<Echramath> Symbolisella linkillä
<czr> raitakalsari, onko sun kovo formatoitu ja liitetty kiinteästi?
<czr> vai joku usb-palikka?
<Echramath> Jos ne eivät anna konffata itse.
<raitakalsari> kyllä kiinteä
<raitakalsari> ja on formatoitu ubuntun asennuksen yhteydessä
<czr> raitakalsari, sit kopsaat sun ~/.wine -hakemiston sinne kovolle, sit poistat vanhasta, ja teet symlinkin: cd ; ln -s /uusi/paikka/.wine
<ninnnu> wine tukee kans WINEPREFIX-ympäristömuuttunaa, mut ehkä stmbolinen linkki on paree..
<czr> symbolisen linkin kans voi helposti vaihtaa wine-asennuksen toiseen jos rikkoo jotain esim
<czr> suurin osa softista tosiaan ei välitä et onko symbolinen linkki vai ei, joten toi "kikka" toimii about 98% tapauksista
<czr> ne loput sit on syystäkin herkkiä sen suhteen et onko symbolisia linkkejä matkalla vai ei
<czr> mut ne on ehkä enemmän admin-juttuja sit
<raitakalsari> eli 1. kopsaa wine hakemisto uuteen paikkaan. 2. poista vanhasta 3. teen symlinkin
<ninnnu> jep
<raitakalsari> ja tämän voi tehdä kaikille ohjelmille oikeastaan?
<raitakalsari> skypet yms?
<ninnnu> no se ei oo niin tirivialia noiden repoista tulevien kanssa
<raitakalsari> eli jos toi roina kansio sijaitsee rootin alla
<raitakalsari> ne se ois vaan /roina/.wine ?
<raitakalsari> noniin
<raitakalsari> ihan vaan varmistaakseni. jos asennan nyt jotain wineen se menee automaattisesti HD:lle?
<gumrak> kai täällä suu Upuntusta turista ilman että on ongelmaa?
<raitakalsari> EI
<gumrak> suu = saa
<raitakalsari> hauskanpito kielletty
<Echramath> Niin no pitäisi pysyä jotenkin topicissa
<gumrak> no Ubuntu tuntuis olevan covered by topic
<Echramath> Tosin koskas kellään olisi juttua siitä miten asiat toimii...
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-fi to: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/ | http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi | yhteisötoimintaa http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Yhteiso | höpinöintiä #ubuntu-fi-offtopic | ubuntu-fi-WWW-bugit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-fi-www
<puhuri> davfs2 tuntuu jotenkin bugittavan (ainankin nautiluksessa) lähetettäessä tiedostoja serverille. Ensin menee hyvää tahtia mutta sitten jumahtaa.
<raitakalsari> koitin asentaa chromea. sanoo tämmöistä http://www.paste.org/76520
<gumrak> kai nää gurut osaa jotain tohon sanoa, mutta itse olen 14.04:n kanssa elellyt FF:llä
<gumrak> muistaakseni Chromen kanssa kävi huonosti
<raitakalsari> oli mulla tässä chromium mutta sitten se ei enää käynnistynytkään
<puhuri> eikun väärää puuta, tuo näkyykin olevan gvfsd-dav:n heiniä
<raitakalsari> tää näyttäis haittaavan näköjään kaikkia asennuksia ja poistoja nyt
<elias_a> raitakalsari: Mikä näyttäisi haittaavan?
<raitakalsari> http://www.paste.org/76520
<elias_a> Adblocker estää näkymisen.
<raitakalsari> onko jotain muuta mihin voin pastettaa?
<elias_a> Pastebin?
<raitakalsari> aivan
<raitakalsari> http://pastebin.com/vLwZhQ0u
<elias_a> raitakalsari: Mun ymmärtääkseni toi tökkää nyt siihen, että se asennus etsii hieman omituisella tavalla Oracle-Javan versiota 8 eikä löydä sitä.
<elias_a> Muut korjatkoot jos olen väärässä.
<raitakalsari> mut siis kaikki lähti vissiin tästä http://www.webupd8.org/2012/07/how-to-install-runescape-linux-game.html (joo lol runescape. älkää tuomitko)
<elias_a> Koittaisin asentaa ensin apt-getilla tai sillä Ubuntun ohjelmistojen hallinnalla sen Oraclen Javan ja sen jälkeen koittaisin muuta.
<raitakalsari> taidan tietää mikä meni mönkään
<raitakalsari> "Note: the "unix-runescape-client" package is a dummy package which will install OpenJDK if it is not installed so if you want to use a custom Java package (Sun/Oracle Java) without installing OpenJDK you can just install the "runescape" package instead."
<raitakalsari> milläs komennolla voin poistaa nuo jutut?
<raitakalsari> koska jos poistan kaikki nuo java hommelit ja asentelen uusiksi
<raitakalsari> jos lähtis sit toimimaan
<gumrak> onko sulla synaptic asennettuna?
<raitakalsari> ei näköjään
<raitakalsari> no nyt
<gumrak> etsi sieltä javaa ja jdk:ta
<gumrak> ja poistane
<raitakalsari> tuolla ei kyllä ole asennettuna tuota java 7 tai 8 open jdk:ta
<raitakalsari> riittääköhän jos poistan tuon icedtea homman ja asennan sen uusiksi
<raitakalsari> tuota.. asensin bnet launcherin winelle. Diablo 3 siihen ja käynnistin.
<raitakalsari> saako winellä jotenkin suljettua prosessia tai jotain
<raitakalsari> jääty tuohon ykkösruutuun nyt tämä
<raitakalsari> eikun ei enää mitään se kaatuikin siitä
<Iltsu> problem solved
<raitakalsari> hei. Onko mitään järkeä siinä, että käyttää wineä ja playonlinuxia?
<raitakalsari> kun tuo playonlinux kuitenkin lataa sen winen
<raitakalsari> ni eikö se tee winestä ittessään sitten vähän turhan?
<elias_a> raitakalsari: Tietääkseni ne on eri tavalla paketoitu ne jutut, joissa wine on paketoitu sisään.
<elias_a> raitakalsari: Pointti: luulen (en tiedä), että playonlinuxin sisältämän winen käyttö muuhun voi olla tuskaa.
<Yohio> joo sillä tuskin on kovin helppo ajaa muita softia kun pelejä
<Mikaela> on siellä joitakin ohjelmiakin tarjolla
<Iltsu> mun käsityksen mukaan se tekee jotain virivirejä mitkä ei kuulu vanilla-wineen
<elias_a> Uhhuu... pitäiskö koittaa vaihteeksi debiiliä palvelimessa.
<Iltsu> mä vaihdoin kevääl koneen ni pistin Debianin samas
<Iltsu> LTS Ubuntun kans tarvii olla kokoaika boottailemas ku versio vaihtuu
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-17
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Calligra_Suite
<sippis> hmm
<sippis> miten hyvin noi kosketusnäytölliset läppärit on toimivia ubuntun kanssa?
<pesasa> Vähintään yhtä hyvin kuin kosketusnäytöttömät? ;-)
<pesasa> Eli en tiedä, mutta kuulen mielelläni.
<sippis> niin no, mietin et joutuuko mahdollisesti kikkailee jotain kosketusnäytön kanssa
<pesasa> Mitä sen kanssa ajattelit tehdä? Ihan vaan hiiren korvikkeena vai?
<mjr> jotkut törmäämäni kosketysnäytöt on toimineet, toiset ei, johonkin oli joku kernelinulkoinen ajuri joka kaatuili (saatettu toki korjata ja integroida)
<pesasa> Ainoa kosketusnäytöllinen, jota olen kokeillut, oli Acerin Winkkari-tabletti. Mutta siinä ei siis ollut näppäimistöä ja oli muita rajoitteita.
<Echramath> Onkos niissä edes touchpadia?
<sippis> pesasa: lenovo s20-30 poistamista harkitsen, siinä on näppäimistö+touchpad lisäks kosketusnäyttö
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-18
<Mirv> toimaa ainakin Dell XPS 13 Ubuntu-läppärissä, muuten en tiedä..
<puhuri> kuulema ainankin jossain Yogassa toimii jos on riittävän tuore kerneli (14.04 riittänee, wheezy liian vanha)
<IhqTzup> sippis: Kaverilla on kosketusnäytöllinen Ubuntuläppäri ollu jo 1,5 vuotta ja hyvin toimii. Joku Asuksen zen book tms.
<sippis> jeejee <3
<elias_a> Onko sippis ostamassa vai poistamassa läppäriä?
<elias_a> En oikein pysy perässä. :O
<sippis> kävin aamulla itseasiassa ostamassa ton lenovon s20-30
<elias_a> Okei. Olit siis ostamassa, etkä poistamassa moista. :D
<sippis> en vaan keksiny pikaseen et miten pääsen siin biosiin joten saa nähdä millanen operaatio linuxin asentamisesta tulee
<ath> Olettekos törmänneet bugiin, jossa Ubuntu väittää näppäimistön leiskan olevan suomalainen, mutta oikeasti se on jenkki?
<elias_a> ath: Moinen tukipyyntö tuli yhdeltä etäiseltä tutulta Ruotsista.
<elias_a> Syy: osittainen päivitys, Ubuntun iBus on rikki -> näppisleiska väärä.
<ath> Tää ilmenee ilman osittaista päivitystäkin.
<ath> Nyt on ainakin kahdella eri tyypillä.
<ath> Yksi syvemmälle tutkittu tapaus on myös: Ubuntu resetoi näppisleiskan, kun koneeseen tulee uusi hid-laite.
<pesasa> ath: Olen törmännyt sellaiseen, että eräs tietty Logitechin langaton näppis sai asetuksista huolimatta X:ltä jenkkilayoutin.
<pesasa> Ja jopa samaan aikaan kytketty langallinen näppis toimi kiltisti suomalaisella.
<pesasa> ath: Logitechin K400. Sellainen kompakti, jossa on touchpad myös.
<pesasa> Toi oli tosi rasittavaa, kun mistään ei saanut laitettua globaalisti toimivaa ratkaisua tuohon. Jokaisen käyttäjän olisi pitänyt laittaa omista asetuksista yliajava layout.
<puhuri> tuo näppiksen vaihto englantiin jotenkin satunnausta. Mulla on usb-kvm-kytkin kahden koneen välissä ja voi olla, että tuosta johtuu leiskan vaihto ubuntussa
<pesasa> Muuten olisi tavallaan riittänyt, kun ei ole useita käyttäjiä samalla koneella, mutta salasanan antaminen login-ruutuun oli ikävää jenkkinäppiksellä, jos oli vähääkään erikoismerkkejä.
<pesasa> Kuten olen usein sanonut, jenkkejä (tai yleensäkään englanninkielisiä) ei pitäisi päästää lähellekään mitään lokalisointiin liittyvää.
<puhuri> aikanaan ihmeteltiin kun yhdestä mittaussoftasta (w-mallia) tuli ihan väärän oloisia tuloksia. Tulokset korjautui kun winkkari asennettiin uudestaan eikä edes vihjattu että olisi jossain jenkkien ulkopuolella.
<pesasa> Tuntuu usein olevan vaikeaa, jos haluaa käyttöliittymän kielen olevan englanti, mutta muun lokalisaation olevan muuten järkeävä. (eurot, a4, desimaalipilkku, ...)
<elias_a> pesasa: Mitäs lähelle ne jenkit sitten voisi päästää? :O
<pesasa> Tosin desimaalierottimesta olen sitä mieltä, että piste olisi parempi. Siinä kohtaa ovat oikeassa.
<ninnnu> elias_a: rapakon taakse
<elias_a> ninnnu: No kun siitäkin seurasi ongelmia... :/
<pesasa> elias_a: Onko niiden kuumatkasta ollut suurta riesaa?
<pesasa> Jos sinne. ;-)
<elias_a> pesasa: Onko jotain faktaa väitteen pohjaksi?
<elias_a> pesasa: Desimaalierottimen suhteen siis?
<pesasa> On. Ihan jo se, että pilkku on jo muussa käytössä. Luetteloerottimena.
<elias_a> pesasa: Kuu parka.
<ninnnu> pesasa: Muutamat pelit LinuxSteamissa ei halua käynnistyä jos desimaalipilkku on väärä...Natural Selection 2 ja Kerbal Space Program ainakin tarvi "LANG=C":n parametreihin että lähti käyntiin.
<elias_a> pesasa: Niin että se tekstiä lukiessa tulisi havaittua paremmin? Ihan hyvä pointti.
<pesasa> Esimerkiksi tason piste (3,4, 5,3) on aika ikävää luettavaa.
<elias_a> pesasa: Ajattelin sitä, että sinänsä pilkku on helpommin havaittava kuin piste.
<pesasa> Ja usein joutuu sitten korvaamaan luetteloerottimen puolipisteellä. (3,4; 5,3)
<elias_a> "Alaluvussa 3.14 3,14 esiintyy useasti"
<elias_a> Ei kai noista pääse eroon millään.
<pesasa> Joo, mutta tuossa nuo eivät sentään sotkeennu keskenään. Rinnastuvat vain.
<pesasa> Muutenkin on tietty parempi kirjoittaa: "Luku 3,14 esiintyy useasti alaluvussa 3.14." :-)
<elias_a> Totta kai, mutta tuokin on luvallista :)
<mlpug> ->
<mlpug> äh. väärä kanava. no jokatapauksessa. olen poistumassa. moi
<sippis> ei vaan oo mitäään havaintoa miten tän koneen biosiin pääsee :E
<sippis> ei hitto on ovelasti jemmattu
<sippis> koneen sivussa tollanen pieni nappula mistä boottaa erikseen biosiin. ei pääsekkään normaalissa käynnistyksessä siihen
<sippis> mitä helvettiä, levy jaettu seitsemään osaan :O
<elias_a> Mitä niillä kaikilla on?
<gumrak> pitää olla palautusta ja UEFIa
<elias_a> sippis: Voisit muuten kattoa että saisko sen koneen viruskäyttiksen palautusosiosta poltettua DVD:t.
<elias_a> Sitten voisit heittää kuikkaa sillä palautusosiollakin.
<sippis> elias_a: ei tossa oo asemaa :p
<sippis> jyränneen vaan koko levyn alta pois prkl
<gumrak> jos sen saisi tehtyä tikulle
<elias_a> Tikuille.
<elias_a> Ne on usean DVD:n kokoisia.
<elias_a> nykyään
<gumrak> luulisi 8 tai 16G tikun riittävän
<sippis> ehkä tää kostautuu *koputta puuta*, mut ei jaksa säätää
<gumrak> aiotkos käyttää sillä koneella epävapaata käyttistä?
<sippis> ei pitäis kuitenkaan tulla vastaan tilannetta että tarvis palautusosiota. ja jos tarvii niin kuulemma windows 7 saa pyytämällä
<elias_a> gumrak: Joo, mutta kun ei se softa osaa kirjoittaa kuin niin monelle volyymille kuin sille on alun perin kerrottu.
<elias_a> sippis: No jos ei tule niin sitten vain jyräten.
<elias_a> sippis: Onkos se uusi?
<sippis> jeh
<elias_a> sippis: Ja sanoiko ne oikeasti, että ne mediat saa pyytämällä?
<elias_a> sippis: Ajattelin vaan että jos kuitenkin päädyt myymään sen jossain vaiheessa.
<sippis> elias_a: näin luki manuaaleissa
<sippis> mm, totta. pointti.
<elias_a> sippis: Niin että kannattaa pyytää ne lasinaluksiksi mahdollisimman pian ettei unohdu.
<elias_a> Mutta muuten sitten vain osioit uusiksi ja sit lähti sanoi Ringo Starr.
<gumrak> kaipa sitä koneen elinkaaren kestää vapaillakin käyttiksillä
<elias_a> gumrak: Entä jos sen koneen elinkaaren aikana on toinen käyttäjä/omistaja, joka haluaa virusmagneetin?
<gumrak> no se ei varmaan osta sitä jos myyjä tuo julki ettei siinä ole moista käyttistä
<Echramath> Jälleenmyyntiarvo voi periaatteessa pudota
<gumrak> itseasiassa tähänä koneeseen millä irssin, edellinen omistaja tilasi levyt
<gumrak> kiintolevy oli hajoamassa ja palautusosiokin oli tietysti mennyt
<sippis> noniin, ja sitten tutkimaan miten saa wlanin toimimaan
<elias_a> gumrak: No jos se ostaja haluaisi sen winhotuksen niin eikö olisi parempi, että ne palautuslevyt olisivat hallussa? :O
<gumrak> onhan ne silloin mut jos ne levyt maksavat ja konetta ei koskaan myy tai käytä windowsilla
<elias_a> gumrak: Ymmärtääkseni sen ekan 6kk:n aikana ne eivät saa maksaa.
<gumrak> no sit ilman muuta kannattaa hommata
<elias_a> Eikä sitä itse asiassa tiedä siinä kohtaa kun on kunnon FLOSS-humalassa että tartteeko sitä vinhotusta.
<elias_a> Jos vaikka joutuu jonkun kinkkisemmän porosoftan asentamaan...
<elias_a> sippis: Joko on tulilla?
<sippis> elias_a: kyllä vain
<elias_a> Kuola valuu näppikselle?
<elias_a> Ja hiki niskaan?
<sippis> pikemminkin hiki niskaan joo :p
<elias_a> kramppi kämmenessä kun on kokeiltu kaikki mahdolliset monisormiotteet...
<sippis> no, atm kosketusnäyttö ei toimi mut se on fiksattavista jutuista vähiten tärkein
<sippis> eka ois kiva saada wlan toimimaan ja sit näytön kirkkauden säätö XD
<sippis> noin, wlani toimaa <3
<sippis> tarvi vaan gitistä repii ajurit. Liian uus kortti :F
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-19
<gumrak> mites noi koskrtusnäytöt yleensä on turttuina vapaakäyttiksissä ja etityisesti unityisessä ubuntussa?
<Tomin> ainakin XPS13:sta kosketusnäyttö toimii (moduuli hid-multitouch), mutta se ei liity mitenkään unityyn. monikosketuseleet eivät toimi tai ainakaan eivät tee mitään sikäli kun olen niitä yrittänyt. en tiedä edes onko tässä gnome-shellissä jotain tukea tai sitten varsinkaan onko unityssä.
<Tm_T> eipä oo tullu Unitya edes kokeiltua vielä kosketusnäytön kanssa
<Tm_T> Plasma toimii yllättävän hyvin pääsääntöisesti vaikkei mitään sovituksia olekaan
<Tomin> joo no ei tässä gnome-shellissäkään varsinaisesti mitään ongelmia ole käyttää kosketusnäytöllä, mutta hyvin vähän tulee normaalisti käytettyä. joskus pelaan pasianssia sillä...
<Tm_T> selainta tulee tökittyä jonni verran
<Tomin> paitsi sellanen oli, että joskus useita ytimiä taaksepäin (aika mitattuna Linuxin julkaisuina) gnome-shellin sai aina kaatumaan kun veti näytön yläreunasta sormella tuon toiminnot tekstin päälle :D
<Tomin> sen tämä kyllä osaa tehdä, että kohdistin piilotetaan jos käyttää kosketusnäyttöä (ja lisäksi onscreen näppis pomppaa esiin jos kohdistaa tekstinsyöttökenttään, eikä siihen tunnu helppokäyttöasetukset vaikuttavan)
<gumrak> toimiiko zoomaus sormilla?
<gumrak> ja miten Unityn alkuperäisscrollaussysteemi toimii kosketuksella? hiirellähän se on kammotus ja siitä olen hankkiutunut eroon
<gumrak> siis ne sivupalkit
<Tomin> en ole käyttänyt unityä pitkään aikaa tällä läppärillä. gnome-shell on mukavampi.
<Tm_T> gumrak: selaimissa riippuen sivustosta zoomaus ainakin toimii oikein hyvin
<Tm_T> Chrome/Chromium hanskaa jopa erityisen fiksusti joillain sivuilla
<sippis> jaa-a, mitenhän lähtis säätämään kun näytön kirkkauden säätö ei tosiaan toimi
<Mirv> Tomin: unityssä kolmella sormella siirretään ikkunoita, neljän sormen täpäytys avaa Dashin
<Mirv> hidpi- ja touch-tuki on parantunut noissa 14.04:n päivityksissä käsittääkseni
<gumrak> kai dasj aukeaa kun naputtaa ubuntun logoa myös?
<Mirv> gumrak: toki, tai super-näppäimellä. mutta siis touchilla noin, ja myös kosketuslevyllä.
<Mirv> (jos on monikosketusta tukeva levy)
<Mirv> niin ja joo siis helpompi varmaan useimmiten vaan painaa sitä logoa :)
<Mirv> mutta tuolla voi valinnaisesti avata mistä tahansa päin näyttöä
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-21
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Krita
<antti> moro
<antti> oisko ketää auttaa ubuntu asennuksee liittyen
<Mikaela> moi
<Mikaela> saattaisi olla jos kysyt jotakin siihen liityen
<antti> tai enemmänki ton booti kans ongelmaa. nuit foorumeja luin ja yriti biosista säätää tuota boot settingsii mut ee järki käy.. elikkä mul asennukse jälkee tulee jatkuvaa "reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected device and press a key
<antti> entinen käyttis oli win8
<Mikaela> en osaa sanoa tuohon mitään, mutta joku muu kai osaa jos odotat jonkin aikaa
<antti> muil kuulemma vastaavia ongelmia
<antti> okei
<|PuLi|> antti: onks sul valittu biosista se levy boottilevyks mihin asensit ubuntun?
<antti> joo ei oo ku yks levy
<antti> usb asennus mut oon jo toisee koneesee Ubuntu 14.04 LTS asentanu ja toimii
<antti> joku viisas neuvoi näi: Some others have posted. Yours may or may not be similar. You should have UEFI on, BIOS/Legacy/CSM off, and secure boot off. If you have a fast boot setting in UEFI menu that also should be off.  Somewhere should be UEFI boot options showing hard drive, USB, DVD etc. With UEFI it now adds bootable entries in efi partition so you also should have another boot option labeled ubuntu.
<antti> mut mä en löydä nuit asetuksia omasta biosisata
<|PuLi|> asennatko 64-bittistä?
<antti> jep
<|PuLi|> mikä emolevy sulla on?
<gumrak> UEFI nightmare
<antti> tiiäks tänää sai ton konee ja se on tuota aceri revo 70 nii en oo ees vaivautunu kattomaa.
<|PuLi|> jep
<antti> ilmaseks sai konee ku entinen omistaja oli vääril pokemon sivuil käyny nii malwaree täynnä kone
<gumrak> softan tuhoama kone
<|PuLi|> koita sielt biosista ettii kaikki mailman quickbootit, securebootit, faststartupit, intel smart response ja ota ne pois
<|PuLi|> sit asennat uusiks
<antti> joo tuota en oo viel kokeillu mä eka asensi ja sit vasta aloi niit sulkee
<gumrak> todella rohkaiseva tapaus taas UEFIn kanssa
<gumrak> :(
<antti> ??
<Mikaela> minulla toimi uefilla, osioinnissa vain piti tehdä jokin biosgrub-osio ja halusikohan se myös grubin samalle osioille, kuin /:n.
<gumrak> bioskoneellahan asennetaan ja käytetään tosta vaan
<antti> veikkaakko et itekki joutus osioimaa
<antti> quiet boot varmaa kans semmonen joka disabled?
<|PuLi|> no siitä ei nyt tiiä
<|PuLi|> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<|PuLi|> tos on jotain perustietoo
<antti> on kyl aika perseestä koko kone mut
<gumrak> no totahan se lie loppuelämä vapaita käyttiksiä asennellessa kun vuosia on ollut UEFI jo jokaisessa uudessa koneessa
<Mikaela> valittiko asennus mistään?
<gumrak> varmaan ton yksin olevan ubuntun vielä saa pelaamaan, mut vaativuutta lisää jos koneeseen pitäs saada win+lin
<Mikaela> minulla oli uefi koneella molemmat
<gumrak> oliko helppoa?
<Mikaela> ei ollut muuta, kuin osioinnissa uusi tyhjä osio tyyppiä "biosgrub"
<Mikaela> ja sekin oli manuaalisella osioinnilla, joten kai se automaattinen olisi osannut
<antti> voiha tää olla et menee liia monimutkaiseks asennus mun tietotaidolle mut kokeillaa ainaki ku ottaa noi safe bootit pois
<gumrak> noin saadaan juuri vapaat käyttikset "liian vaikeiksi asentaa" tuolla UEFIlla mikä sen päätarkoitus liekin MS:ltä
<antti> se nyt ei yllättäny ollenkaa
<Mikaela> eikö Ubuntulla ja Debianilla pitänyt olla ne UEFI-allekirjoitukset, että pitäisi toimia niilläkin?
<gumrak> piti
<antti> mul näyttiksee tuli joku häikkä tähä nykysee läppärii win7 päätii asentaa ubuntu nii ei mitää ongelmia ollu
<antti> formatoin pariiki kertaa ja asensi win7 uudestaa ja vika säily mut eipä tuo enää herjaa mitää
<antti> ei onnistunu nuitte safe booti yms yms sulkemine
<antti> vika jatkuu
<gumrak> MShän lupasi että UEFI-standardissa ne saa aina pois ja voi asennella mitä haluaa
<gumrak> vain ARM-laitteissa sai tulla täydellinen paskominen
<antti> kait se vaa pitää käydä kaupasta ostaa ulkonen dvd asema ja tyytyä tuohon kaupalliseen tuotteesee
<gumrak> karu kohtalo
<antti> kiitos kuitenki avusta :)
#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-14
<Echramath> Onpas taas samban käyttö vaikeaa
<Echramath> Hakemisto on drwxrwxr-x ja se näkyy
<Echramath> Mutta se on tyhjä vaikka tiedostot on -rw-r--r--
<Echramath> Siis Winkkarin mielestä tyhjä
<Echramath> No nyt ne nykyy
<Echramath> :giorgio-a-tsoukalos:
<elias_a> Echramath: Mikä giorgio? :O
<Echramath> No se tyyppi joka sanoo "I'm not saying it was aliens, but... it was aliens"
<elias_a> Echramath: Jaa sellainen. :O
<Echramath> Siis tää jätkä, kaikki tietää http://fark.mattpearson.net/commentpic/Mollari-Tsoukalos.jpg
<elias_a> Minä en.
<elias_a> :D
<Mikaela> Mitä pakettia vastaan raportoin bugin ajurille rtl8821ae? Ongelma: 5GHz WLAN-tukiasemiin yhdistettynä koneella ei ole minkäänlaista verkko-yhteyttä, edes reititintä ei voi pingailla ja 2.4 GHz lopettaa toimintansa sillointällöin ja WLAN pitää sammuttaa ja laittaa päälle ennen kuin verkko alkaa taas toimimaan.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-16
<Mikaela> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1526683
<lubotu3`> Launchpad bug 1526683 in linux (Ubuntu) "rtl8821ae has no connection on 5GHz networks and loses connection occassionally on 2.4 GHz networks requiring hardware button to be toggled twice for connection to be re-established" [Undecided,New]
<Tekno_> jos katon jonku tiedostolistauksen ls:llä
<Tekno_> ni miten saan sen jaettua sillee ettei se näytä heti koko rimpsuu
<Tekno_> vaan pätkissä
<ninnnu> Tekno: less, more?
<Tekno> joo less mutta miten tosta pääsee sit pois
<Tekno> ctrl+c ei toimi
<Tekno> ctrl+x toimii mut jää taustalle
<ninnnu> :q
<Tekno> eiku tarkotatn että ctrl+z toimii
<Tekno> mut ei ctrl+x
<fabio__> W
<fabio__> q
<fabio__> Autocorrect tuo W
<Tekno> joo q
<ninnnu> jaa, näköjään pelkkä q toimii kans
<ninnnu> toi on vain niin vim että oppinut aina menee :q
<ninnnu> tai no vi :P
#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-17
<inz> ai lessistä pääsee ZZ:lläkin pois, ooh
<puhuri> ubuntu 15.10 installeri kaatuu kun tekee kustom-partitioinnin :-(
<puhuri> Sama sekä suomeksi että englanniksi
<puhuri> (voisin muuten tehdä bugirapsan, mutta launchpadin passu on siellä säästettävällä partitiolla)
<inz> graafinen asennin?
<puhuri> jep
<puhuri> kaatuu siis kun painaa "Where are you" ruudissa continue
<gildean> jaa mä muistelisin että jossain aikasemmassa versiossa oli tismalleen sama ongelma
<gildean> olisko siihen ollu joku workaround, tyyliin venaa siinä valinnassa kun taustalla menossa oleva asennus pääsee johonkin pisteeseen tjsp.
<gildean> vai niin, että piti klikata sitä mahdollisimman nopsaan
<gildean> vai että ei vaihda sitä lokaatiota vaan menee vakioilla ja vaihtaa vasta kun asennus on valmis
<gildean> jotain tommosta siinä oli aikasemminkin
<StockAntenna> kätevää
<StockAntenna> varsinkin tuo klikata mahdollisimman nopsaan
<puhuri> tuo arvasi kyllä lokation ihan oikein, eli painoin siinä vaan continue
<puhuri> oliko siitä joku ei-graafinen versiokin?
<pesasa> Ubuntu mainittu: http://yle.fi/aihe/artikkeli/2015/12/17/tama-nerokas-afrikkalainen-neuvottelutekniikka-mahdollisti-sovun-pariisin
<pesasa> Tosin ei Ubuntu Linux, mutta kuitenkin.
<pesasa> Nyt, jos joku olisi tekemässä jotain kokoussovellusta, niin tuosta löytyisi nimi: "Indaba"
<Tomin>   
#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-18
<Mirv> päivitetyt ostolinkit Bq:n Ubuntu-puhelimiin (E4.5 ja E5 Ubuntu Editionit) http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Ubuntu-laitteet#Ubuntu-puhelimet - olivat menneet uudistamaan sivustonsa ja piilottaneet Ubuntu-puhelimet worldwide-kieliversion alle joten oli vähän hankala löytää vanhalla linkillä
<Tekno> tä
<Mirv> Tekno: että ei löydä enää entiseltä "UK"-saitilta ja sivustouudistus taitaa olla vielä vähän kesken
<Tekno> okei
<tjaalton> ei toimi foorumeiden aktivointimeilien lähetys, oon nyt yrittänyt kolmella osoitteella eikä tuu perille
#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-19
<Mikaela> ninnnu: olitko sinä ja kuka fooruminkorjaus-porukkaa?
<Mikaela> Xenialiin on ilmestynyt DNSCrypt-proxy, onko kukaan kokeillut?
<ninnnu> mä irrotin käden foorumista samalla kun se muutti uuteen kotiin
<ninnnu> *kädet
<Tomin> tjaalton: katsotaanpas mikä siinä mättää, oot ainakin aktivointia odottamassa -listalla
<Tomin> minulle tuli sähköposti
<Tomin> kun siis tein uuden testitunnuksen
#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-20
<Mikaela> joulu 20 09:57:10 sedric kernel: wlp3s0: AP 30:5a:3a:68:92:70 changed bandwidth, new config is 2472 MHz, width 2 (2462/0 MHz)
<Mikaela> onko normaalia, että tämä ilmoitus aiheuttaa yhteyden katkeamisen joksikin aikaa? tapahtuu ainoastaan tällä koneella ja bugiraportti on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1526683 , 5GHz täydellinen toimimattomuus ei ainakaan ole normaalia
<lubotu3`> Launchpad bug 1526683 in linux (Ubuntu) "rtl8821ae has no connection on 5GHz networks and loses connection occassionally on 2.4 GHz networks requiring hardware button to be toggled twice for connection to be re-established" [High,Incomplete]
<StockAntenna> 14.04 pitkästä aikaa alla ja päivitystä näkyy olevan tyrkyllä, mutta päivityssofta ei aukea "isoksi"
<StockAntenna> mikähän tossa?
<StockAntenna> kappas softan sulku ja käynnistys auttoi
<tale> Onko Chromecastiä käytetty Ubuntussa, ja onko se osannut kopioida tietsikan näytön castin kautta? Entä äänet?
<jjo> ei kai chromecast kopioi kun chrome-selaimen
<jjo> tai siinä pyörivän tuetun webbisivun
<ansa> minkä vaan webbisivun, mutta tuetuissa voi olla videon streamaus erikseen
<ansa> jaa, itseasiassa koko näytönkin steamaus onnistuu
<jjo> enpäs tiennytkään että koko näyttö onnistuu
<ansa> joo, ja voi yhden ikkunankin pelkästään streamata - nyt on pelkästään irssi televisiossa
<ansa> suht. laginenhan tämä on
<Iltsu> eihän chromecastista oikee iloa oo jossei luurina oo Antero ja selaimena Chrome
<ansa> toimii kai se applenkin luureista jos sovellus tukee
<jjo> kyllä mulla ipadin kanssa toimii ihan kivasti netflix ja hbo
<jjo> itse asiassa myös deezer
<tale> Androidissa koitin, minulla 4.2 versio. Chromecast toimii Youtuben kanssa, mutta minulla olisi kuva- ja äänitiedostoja laitteella eikä niitä pysty nähdäkseni millään näyttämään.
<tale> Chromecastia tukevat "sovellukset" on Sporify ja vastaavia maksullisia palveluita.
<tale> Luulin Chromecastilla saa laitteen langattomasti kiinni dataheittimeen tai televisioon, mutta tämä on väärä luulo.
<jjo> chromecast music tulee kyllä dlna/upnp protokollaa
<jjo> eli upnp control pointilla voi soittaa upnp serverillä olevia tiedostoja
<tathhu> Vähän kyl petyin siihen etten saanut kästättyä laitteessa olevaa musiikkia..
<tathhu> Toisaalta en kyl jaksanu koittaa muulla kuin play musicilla mikälie
<jjo> no siis (android) laitteella olevan musiikin saa toistettua asentamalla esim. upnp control pointin joka osaa toimia serverinä paikallisille tiedostoille
<jjo> bubble upnp on hyvä
<jjo> se osaa toistaa tiedostoja myös joistain palveluista
<tathhu> saishan sitä vaikka mitä mut en jaksanut leikkiä sen enempää :P
<puhuri> koetin kanssa hakea saako chromecastia komennettua miten ubuntusta, mutta yllättävän vähän löytyi tietoa
<ninnnu> Chromella onnistuu siinä missä Windowsissakin
<ninnnu> Näyttöä ei voi castata, mutta selainikkunoita voi. Kehtaan melkein väittää ettei Windowsissakaan onnistu näytön castaus
<puhuri> tarkoitin "ubuntulla" muuta kuin a- tai i-laitetta
<puhuri> mutta voisi kuvitella että sillä olisi nimenomaan käyttöä jos se olisi avoin pöytäkäyttiksille
<ninnnu> tale: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/videostream-for-google-ch/cnciopoikihiagdjbjpnocolokfelagl?hl=en Mä oon tällä ajanu videosisältöä oikealta ATK:lta Chromecastiin. Ihan pätevä tuote
<ninnnu> freeniumiksi
<ninnnu> Tiettyy vaatii että suostuu käyttämään Chromea
<ninnnu> Plex on toinen suosittu tuote paikallisen sisällön striimaukseen, mutta se sitten maksaa euroja
<ninnnu> Mutta jos se sisältö on siinä Android-laitteessa niin siihen en oo löytäny (tai ettiny) ratkaisuja
<skfin> chromium ei kelpaa?
<ninnnu> mä luulen vahavsti että ei
<skfin> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-cast/boadgeojelhgndaghljhdicfkmllpafd
<skfin> ton sai näemmä ainaki chromiumiin asennettua
<ninnnu> jaa
<ninnnu> no sit
<skfin> eiku
<skfin> joo
<skfin> hetken mietin et onko täs yliopiston läppärissä chrome vai -ium
<Mikaela> onko logo värikäs vai sininen?
<skfin> kyl täs -ium on
<skfin> katoin iha aboutist :D
<skfin> tää on muutenkin tää HY:n modaama ubuntu
<Echramath> Ensimmäisen maailman ongelma: tietokoneesta kuuluu "blom"-ääni mutten millään keksiminkä nofitikaatio se on
<elias_a> Echramath: Mene nukkumaan? :P
<Mikaela> https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-notification-daemon/issues/74 on enemmän tai vähemmän ongelmana täällä
<Tekno> tööt
<Mikaela> terveydeksi?
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-19
<StockAntenna> levispä lubuntu päivityksessä
<hahlo> miten?
<StockAntenna> 1 broken package ilmaantui ja se olikin Lubuntu Desktop metapackage
<StockAntenna> siis tää oli 14.04 => 16.04
<hahlo> just
<hahlo> saako sen ehjättyä?
<StockAntenna> aika näyttää tuleeko tästä enää mitään
<hahlo> joo
<StockAntenna> nyt updater kyllä näytti ekan kerran että software is up to date
<StockAntenna> joku ihmene fcitx näytti olevan yhdessä viestissä syyllinen
<StockAntenna> mikä lie turhake
<StockAntenna> nyt mikään ei sit enää asennu reposta
<StockAntenna> tuosta fcitx:stä se näyttää olevan kiinni koko paskan epäonnistuminen aptitudenkin mukaan
<StockAntenna> no voi tätä onnen päivää
<StockAntenna> ja vanhaa linuxtotuuden pysymistä yllä
<StockAntenna> tunnin tai pari kun roplaat, niin kuntoon tulee
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-20
<pesasa> Hei! Pystyttekö pikaisesti kokeilemaan tuota: http://petrit.net/dragndrop.html
<pesasa> Eli Firefoxissa näyttäisi olevan joku bugi, jonka takia tekstin raahaaminen FF:n ulkopuolelta ei toimi, kuten pitäisi.
<pesasa> Jos siis tuolla sivulla olevaan keltaiseen laatikkoon raahaa FF:n ulkopuolelta (esimerkiksi tekstieditorista) hiirellä jonkin valitun tekstin, pitäisi tuossa "types"-kentässä näkyä mm. "text/plain" ja raahatun tekstin vastaavassa kentässä.
<hahlo> pesasa: toimii
<ninnnu> pesasa: Bugi toistettu
<pesasa> Jostain syystä ainakin mulla parissa kokeillussa koneessa tyyppeinä on mm. "Files" ja "application/x-moz-file".
<pesasa> Jos raahaamisen tekee FF:n sisältä, niin toimii, kuten pitääkin.
<pesasa> ninnnu: Kiitos.
<ninnnu> On extensioneja ja kaikkee, versio 50.1.0
<pesasa> Sen olen tähän mennessä huomannut, että jos poistelen (Kubuntussa) FF:stä kaikki lisäosat, niin alkaa toimia oikein.
<pesasa> Pikaisesti kokeilin live-Fedorassa (FF 49), niin siellä ei edes extensioiden puuttuminen auttanut.)
<pesasa> hahlo: Mikä Firefox? Onko lisäosia?
<hahlo> aa pitikö olla firefox, mä vain kokeilin linkkiä ja sitä copy pastea
<hahlo> ja kokeilin ja hyvin toimi
<pesasa> hahlo: Niin, Firefoxin bugista kyse.
<hahlo> mut luki vaan et 13:51 < pesasa> Hei! Pystyttekö pikaisesti kokeilemaan tuota:
<hahlo>   http://petrit.net/dragndrop.html
<pesasa> 13:52 pesasa Eli Firefoxissa näyttäisi olevan joku bugi, jonka...
<hahlo> joo en lukenu niin pitkälle
<hahlo> klikkasin vaan heti
<hahlo> millä saisin ubuntusta helposti varmuuskopion jonka saisi helposti palautettua?
<Akuli> asennuslevyltä tai tikulta: dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/muistitikku :D
<Akuli> no joo ei ehkä paras tapa. haluutko oikeesti koko ubuntun vai tiedostot ja asetukset?
<hahlo> koko systeemi ohjelmat ja asetukset
<Akuli> lista ohjelmista vai ohjelmat itse?
<hahlo> levyn vaihto, pitäs palauttaa ennalleen
<Akuli> sitten toi dd-temppu on ehkä helpoin
<Akuli> paitti että saattais olla helpoin kopioida suoraan levyltä toiselle koko ubuntu jos voit kytkeä ne molemmat samaan aikaan
<Akuli> grub täytyy päivittää lopuks, muuten en näe mitään syytä miks toi ei vois vaikka toimia :)
<hahlo> ei voi läppäri ei oo kuin yksi paikka
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> sitten tarviit tosi ison muistitikun
<Akuli> ja paljon aikaa
<hahlo> voi voi
<Akuli> luulen että pääset helpoimmalla asentamalla uudestaan
<Akuli> mutta kaikki ohjelmat ja asetukset saa helposti mukaan tietysti
<hahlo> sitä vähän pelkäsin
<hahlo> hmm
<hahlo> miten sitten /homen sais palautettua?
<Akuli> kopioit tiedostot sen tilalle
<Akuli> ohjelmat saa kätevästi dpkg:lla ja apt-getilla
<Akuli> tämmönen tapa mulle ainakin tuli mieleen http://dpaste.com/3EPCPNA
<hahlo> nii mut sitte ne oikeudet
<hahlo> et /home on /home
<Akuli> helpointa jos kopioit vaan /home/sunnimen
<Akuli> sen voi sitten chown -R:ätä koko homman jos oikeudet sattuu olemaan pielessä
<hahlo> joo mut palauttaminen
<hahlo> hmm
<Akuli> jos tarvii säätää lisää niin oletuksena tiedostojen oikeudet on 664 ja kansioiden 775, mutta en tajua miksi ne olisi jotain muuta jos kopioit ne muistitikulta takaisin
<hahlo> mä haen semmoista kuin androidissa on, palauttaa puhelimen ennalleen gtilillä :P
<Akuli> ubuntuun saa sellaisiakin ohjelmia tietysti, en ole ikinä tarvinnut niitä niin en osaa sanoa
<hahlo> se on hieno systeemi, oon kersojen luureja nollannu ja palauttanu
<ninnnu> luin "gitillä"
<ninnnu> hetkellinen hämmennys
<Akuli> niin määkin aluks
<hahlo> just
<hahlo> niiltä aina tila loppuu ja päivityksessä menee rikki
<hahlo> sit ne tuo papalle et pitää saada kaikki takaisin
<hahlo> ja hienosti toi toimii
<hahlo> ei hukkaa whatsuppia, tekstiviestejä, pokemoneja
<hahlo> samanlaisen kun sais ubuntuun
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-21
<tale> hahlo: Voit soveltaa uusivoivan asennuksen ohjetta, siinä neuvotaan miten /home saadaan talteen.
<tale> http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntun_p%C3%A4ivitys#Varmuuskopiot
<tale> hahlo: Tai jos haluat koko levyn talteen ja kopioida uudelle levylle, käytä Clonezillaa.
<tale> http://viikonvalo.fi/hugo/Clonezilla/
<Iltsu> ninnnu, kantsii pushata kaikki puhelimens sisältö vartin välein salaamattomana julkiseen git-repoon
<Iltsu> näppärää kun pull requestina tulee valmiit kuvat, kun joku on editoinu
<StockAntenna> mitään kopioita ei otettu nytkään 14 => 16 tehtäessä:)
<ninnnu> Iltsu: Githubissa on jo ihmisten kotihakemistoja... Firefoxin salasanasäilöineen jne.
<StockAntenna> hienoa
<pesasa> hahlo: "Samanlaisen"? Jaa, että tila loppuu ja päivityksessä menee rikki? ;-)
<hahlo> pesasa_: ei mut samanlaisen varmuuskopioinnin ja palautuksen kuin androidissa
<hahlo> sehän ei mitään imagea palauta, vaan tiedot
<hahlo> kutsuu playkauppaa asentamaan ohjelmat, asetustiedostot on tallessa
<hahlo> samoin viestit, yhteystiedot, ja valokuvat yms
<hahlo> olin aika ihmeessäni kun ensimmäisen parkuvan kersan honor 4 palautin
<hahlo> helppoudesta
<ninnnu> Home ja dpkg --get-selections talteen
<hahlo> joo ajattelinkin et jotenkin olis mahdollista, mutta oikeuksien yms kanssa säätöä
<ninnnu> no jos uid:t pysyy samoina niin kyllä ole sitäkään
<hahlo> jos vaikka /home ja /etc ottas talteen, niin miten sais ne palautettua uuteen asennukseen?
<ninnnu> etc:n palauttamisella tulee vain paha mieli
<hahlo> nii kokemusta on
<hahlo> mut sielläkin asetustiedostoja
<ninnnu> Oikea oppinen tapa "palauttaa" etc olisi opetella käyttämään jotain konffainvärkkiä joka asentaa ja konffaa jutukkeet just niin kuin haluut (Ansible, Puppet, Chef, mitä näitä)
<hahlo> just
<ninnnu> Silloin ei ajeta väärien asioiden yli ja syntaksikin voisi olla oikein jos se muuttuu matkalla
<hahlo> mä muistan kerrankun yritin koko / palauttaa, ja lopulta oikat oli niin sekaisin, ettei saanu ehjättyä
<pesasa_> No, jos tärkeimpiä tiedostoja ei säilytä /home/username:ssa vaan /home/username/ownCloud:ssa, niin kyllä ne datat sieltä takaisin synkronoituu. ;-)
<hahlo> joo nas cifs-home olis monelle kotikäyttäjälle hyvä
<hahlo> mutta vielä enemmän sopis jos canoni tekis tollasen kuin androidissa on
<hahlo> onkohan se vaan näissä mobiilijärjestelmissä, vai onko osx:ssä win10?
<jarnos> Mikäköhän on, kun chromium-browser ei osaa täydentää kenttiin muistamiaan salasanoja? Näin käy ainakin https://www.moimobiili.fi/kirjaudu sivulla.
<hahlo> joo mä olen huomannu saman, en tiedä mutta epäilen näitä web-ohjelmoijia
<jarnos> hahlo, Firefoxilla toimii.
<ansa> Tuo on joku onepage-javascript - sovellus, ehkä Chrome ei vaan tunnista kenttiä
<hahlo> just
<hahlo> onkohan ne tahallaan tehny, ettei kenttä tunnistuisi?
<ansa> Onhan sekin mahdollista, mutta voi olla myös ihan sattumaa valitusta tekniikasta johtuen
<hahlo> sit osa sivuista tunnistaa käyttäjätunnus kentän mut ei salasanaa
<ninnnu> Firefoxilla automaattitäydennys on ihan ok
<ninnnu> Joillain sivuilla on esim autocomplete="nope"
<ninnnu> Moilla ei kyl ole
<jarnos> Tein kuitenkin bugiraportin. Bug #1651692
<lubotu3> bug 1651692 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Does not autocomplete login information on some URLs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651692
<jarnos> Sinne voi täydentää muita URLiä, joiden kanssa ei toimi.
<hahlo> pitää vissii rekisteröityä et pääsee lisäämään url?
<jarnos> hahlo, joo.
<jarnos> hahlo, ja kirjautua
<hahlo> ok mulla ei kumminkaan toimi esim ellos https://www.ellos.fi/LoginAndRegistration/Login?returnUrl=%2f%3fextcmp%3d04_FI_AFFILIATE_TD%26tduid%3d380bfe1f2c304a158a69c430c6acb8e1
<hahlo> mut ei toiminu firefoxillakaan
<jarnos> hahlo, Ubuntu One tunnuksilla voi kirjautua.
<hahlo> kun muistais ne, kauan kun käytetty
<jarnos> hahlo, ei ilmeisesti ole tallennettu selaimessa ;)
<hahlo> joo ei, mihin se ubuntu one muuten hävisi?
<ninnnu> roskiin
<jarnos> hahlo, https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_One Kirjautuminen pelaa silti.
<elias_a> Eikös se ollut niin, että Onen tallennustila poistettiin mutta kirjautumisena se on edelleen olemassa?
<hahlo> ahaa
<hahlo> siinähän oli vaan 5 gigaa ilmaista eikö?
<Echramath> Joo ja maksajia ei sitten ollutkaan
<ninnnu> OAuth Providerin tarjoaminen on melko ilmaista kun sen on kerran toteuttanu, ja kun sille on kuitenki käyttöä Launchpadissa ja Ubuntu-luurien softakaupassa
<ninnnu> Levykapa on taas hyvin paljon vähemmän ilmaista
<ninnnu> jos ei saa kerättyä kriittistä massaa maksavia asiakkaita. Dropbox ja GDrive vei ne jo, niin...
<hahlo> mut monella ilmainen 15g googlelta
<Echramath> Google on aina Google, ota nyt niistä selvää mikä se niiden varsinainen bisnes aina on
<hahlo> joo
<hahlo> juutube mainonta voi tuottaa ihan tilin omistajalle asti jotain
<ninnnu> Googlella on kans melko äärettömästi kolikoita joilla maksaa sitä kapaa
<ninnnu> Canonicalilla on hyvin paljon vähemmän kolikoita
<elias_a> Echramath: Kyllähän se tiedetään mikä Googlen bisnes on. Se on sinun, minun ja meidän kaikkien muuttaminen myytäväksi tuotteeksi.
<hahlo> yks toinen pappa pyys neuvoa kun pojan tube-tili haluttiin ostaa, tuli vähän siihen mainontaan perehdyttyä
<Echramath> Total world domination joo
<hahlo> jos sulla on n. 1,5milj latauskertaa juutubessa alat saada hilloa
<Iltsu> ninnnu, aijahas :D
<StockAntenna> ei ole total domination oikein edennyt
<StockAntenna> videossa niillä on kyllä domination
<hahlo> ja hakukoneessa
<hahlo> ja aika hyvä sähköpostissakin, en kyllä tiedä lukuja
<hahlo> chrome selainta ei varmaan monet käytä, kun on firefox
<Iltsu> noooo
<StockAntenna> MS vielä potkii hakukoneena
<Iltsu> Chromen markkinaosuus on w3schoolsin mukaan 74 %
<StockAntenna> FF on nykyään huonompi kuin Chrome
<StockAntenna> ne olivat itsekin myöntäneet olevansa jälkeenjääneitä verrattuna Chromeen ja Edgeen
<ninnnu> hahlo: "web browser statistics", ensimmäinen tulos: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_web_browsers#/media/File:Browser_Market_Map_June_2015.svg
<pesasa> hahlo: Köh, köh. http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-ww-monthly-200807-201612
<pesasa> Eikä hakukoneosuuksissakaan ole paljoa kysyttävää: http://gs.statcounter.com/#search_engine-ww-monthly-201512-201611
<StockAntenna> kyllähän google onainoa oikeasti toimiva hakukone
<StockAntenna> varmaan tota Chromea nostanut googlen yllytys sen lataamiseen yläpalkeissa
<hahlo> eli on se aika dominoiva
<hahlo> ninnnu: kannattaako sitä ubuntun deja-duppia käyttää? palauttaako oikat oikein?
<Matrixela> https://searx.me/ ja Firefox ovat toimineet hyvin
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-22
<tale> DuckDuckgo.com on minulla  hakukoneena. Kyllä se toimii, vähän huonommin osaa tarjota suomalaisia webbisivuja, ehkä se ei tosiaan seuraa käyttäjiä eikä tiedä kieltä eikä maata.
<Tomin> kyllähän ddg:lle voi kertoa missä maassa on, jos haluaa. Mutta ei sillä kyllä ihan hirveän hyvin löydy sivuja, aika usein turvaudun googleen kun haluan jotain löytää, vaikka periaatteessa oletushakukoneena käytän duckduckgota.
<Echramath> Joo siitä näkee, että Google on käyttänyt aikaa ja rahaa siihen omaan hakuunsa
<pesasa> Itselläkin on kotona oletushakukoneena ddg. Tulee vaan hävyttömän usein lisättyä siihen hakuun "!g", jolloin se ohjautuukin Googlelle.
<hahlo_cloud> Mulla on Google kaikissa koneissa ja kännyköissä
<StockAntenna> mullon kuukle ja kiusanteon takia MS-käyttiksissä bingi
<hahlo_cloud> Mä siirryin yahoosta joskus 2k ja ollut aika tyytyväinen, välillä kokeillut jos kilpailijat parempia, mut toistaiseksi G pitänyt pintansa
<StockAntenna> kyllä se tosihakemiseen mulla on ollut ainoa vaihtoehto jotain päälle 15 v
<StockAntenna> Bing on lähinnä ettei Google saa 100% hauistani
<kirvesAxe> Mullon kans ddg ykkösprioriteetilla ja googleen kosketaan selaimen pornomoodissa vaan jos ddg ei millään löydä :)
<hahlo_cloud> Suomalaiset kehitti jonkun hakukoneen toriin, miten palauttaako google haku joskus tor-sivuja? Kun ylilautaa näkee joskus, eiks se oo tor-foorumi?
<ninnnu> ei ja ei
<Laodikea> ahmia.fi on tää tor-hakukone
<StockAntenna> mikäs tossa ddg:ssä?
<StockAntenna> onko se joku trendihakukone
<ninnnu> se on värkki joka väittää ettei profiloi käyttäjää
<StockAntenna> jahas
<StockAntenna> ja vapaasoftaväki kiittää
<StockAntenna> minä vielä helpotan kuukkelin hommaa olemalla koko ajan kirjautuneena googleen selaimella
<StockAntenna> mut se on niin kätevää kun tulee mielenkiintoisia viteoita tuubin etusivulle:)
<kirvesAxe> se on kyllä googlen rasittavuuden huippu ettei voi olla kirjautuneena tubeen ilman että on kirjautuneena googleen
<kirvesAxe> ennen pystyi, sit tunnukset pakkoyhdistettiin
<ninnnu> mulle on valtaosan ajasta ihan ok että en oo kirjautuneena tubeen
<ninnnu> ja toisinaan tube ei edes halua kirjata mua sisälle, en tiä miksi. Login ei vain tee ihan hirveästi mitään
<kirvesAxe> Mäkin käytän tuubia pääsääntöisesti eri laitteella... se vaan tykkää kirjata mut ulos sieltä jos en oo riittävän pitkään aikaan ollu kirjautuneena koneelta, ja pelikonsolin youtube-softaan ei voi kirjautua syöttämällä passua sillä laitteella vaan täytyy olla kirjautuneena koneelta ja syöttää joku kiero koodi :))
<hahlo> mä asennan 16.10 just, millä ohjeella ne ikkunanapit nyt sai oikealle?
<hahlo> nvm löysin itse, mä en tiedä miksi haluu matkia maccia
<hahlo> mitä sille mscorefonts installerille piti tehdä?
<hahlo> ts apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hahlo> W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file
<hahlo> onko joku apt säätö?
<mjr> ei tuo kai estä mitään
<Laodikea> Jaa, onko mscorefonts vieläkin rikki
<hahlo> en kyllä niitä fontteja tarvi, mut tulee tuon komennon mukana
<Laodikea> asenna kaikki muut, mutta jätä se pois
<Laodikea> toki netistä löytyy jotain, mutta mulla lubuntu lakkas ottamasta hiirikomentoja vastaan. Osoitin liikkui, mutta klikkaukset eivät tehneet mitään
<Laodikea> No, Ctrl + Alt + F1 toimi, sieltä reboot ja nyt toimii taas
<hahlo> eli erikseen ettei voi sitä restricted-extras pakettia laittaa?
<Laodikea> Kyllä mä sen viikonloppuna sain asennettua
<Laodikea> mscorefonts vaan valitti jotain, mutta sitten vaan jätti sen huomiotta
<hahlo> ok
<Laodikea> kai se jotain kysyi, heitti vaan n eli "no", niin pääsi eroon
<StockAntenna> on valitellut vähän useamminkin kuin kerran ja useammassa koneessa se ms-corefonts viime aikoina
#ubuntu-fi 2017-12-18
<puhuri> joo ei, tuo muokkaa itse dokumenttia, ei pelkkää näkymää. Ja kun kysymyksessä on dokumentti, joka muodostuu monesta osasta niin jokaisessa joutuu määrittämään sivun uudetaaan.
<rikama> Moro
<rikama> Tarviis noviisia vähän jeesiä
<rikama> *noviisi
<Laodikea> Sitten kannattaa kysyä kysymys
<rikama> lubuntusta uusin versio NC10-miniläpsylle, ilmeisesti uusimmassa kernelissä bugi intelin integroidun gpu:n kanssa  -> näytöstä häviää 80%
<rikama> yritän fiksata tätä nyt ohjeella, elikkä grubiin rivi GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text mutta ei anna kirjoittaa
<Laodikea> mihin tiedostoon yrität kirjoittaa tuota riviä ja millä ohjelmalla?
<rikama> polku on /etc/default/grub ja nanolla
<Laodikea> millä komennolla?
<Laodikea> tuon tiedoston muokkaamiseen taitaa tarvita pääkäyttäjän oikeudet
<rikama> sudo nano
<Laodikea> Joo, ja miten tämä "ei anna kirjoittaa" ilmenee?
<Laodikea> tuleeko jotain virhesanomaa?
<ninnnu> Huomaa että ton tiedoston muutokset ei mene itsestään tuotantoon, vaan sun pitää tehdä muutaki että alkaa vaikuttamaan oikeasti
<Laodikea> totta, onkin kulunut jo tovi siitä, kun viimeksi tarvinnut tuota tiedostoa säätää
<rikama> ninnu meinaatko että sudo-update grub tuon jälkeen
<rikama> vai jotakin muuta
<ninnnu> jotain sinne päin, joo
<rikama> mut hetkinen, recoveryn kautta kun menen niin miehän menen roottina päätteelle
<rikama> "Siirry pääkäyttäjän päätteeseen"
<rikama> tuon sudo nano /etc/default/grub kun lyön päätteeseen, antaa "Hakemiston /root/.nano luominen epäonnistui: Kirjoitussuojattu tiedostojärjestelmä Sitä vaaditaan hakuhistoria ja kohdistimen sijaintien tallentamiseksi/lataamiseksi
<rikama> ja kun yrittää kirjoittaa niin "Virhe kirjoitettaessa tiedostoa /etc jne jne
<ninnnu> mount -oremount,rw /
<rikama> tuonko mie lyön tuohon, mitä tekee?
<ninnnu> se tekee siitä tiedostojärjestelmästä vähemmän kirjoitussuojatun
<rikama> noniin nyt antoi kirjoittaa, kiitos
<rikama> millä komennolla bootattiin
<ninnnu> reboot
<rikama> jaa, kirjotin olevinaan sen äsken mutta typotin varmaan
<rikama> ;)
<puhuri> itse yleensä ennen buuttia annan vielä komennon 'mount -oremount,ro /' jotta kaikki muutokset tallentuvat. Joskus nimittäin buutti jää single-user tilasta jumiin eikä tiedä onko kaikki kirjotettu.
<rikama> ajoin sudo-update grub ja boottasin, nyt ei tule enää tuota grafiikkavirhettä
<rikama> mitä tuo GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text tekee, kysyn ihan ymmärryksen vuoksi
<rikama> ohittaa jotakin graafista turhaa?
<ninnnu> lähinnä vaihtaa grafiikkatilaa
<ninnnu> konsolin puolella
<thaurwylth> Onko tuota /etc/default/grubbia muuten tarkoitus muokata juuri noin, tahikka ehkä sitten jonkin erillisen komennon kautta? Eikö ainakin muutamia vuosia sitten yksi asetusten säätötiedosto muuttunut sellaiseksi, että siihen ei anneta käyttäjien kirjoittaa, vaan pitää ajaa erillinen ohjelma, missä valitaan tehtävät asiat, ja sitten tämä erillinen sovellus kirjoittaa varsinaisen tiedoston entisen päälle?
<thaurwylth> Tuli mieleen enemmänkin siksi, että yritin muistella, mikäs juttu se oli, missä on tuo käytössä.
<puhuri> nimenomaan tuota /etc/default/grub:ia muokataan ja sen jälkeen ajetaan update-grub joka tekee varsinaisen grub:n konfiksen - ja jos enemmän haluaa tunkata niin sitten /etc/grub.d hakemistoon tiedostoja lisää
<thaurwylth> Aaaa niin, taisi ollakin juuri sama asia, mitä ajattelin?
<thaurwylth> LILOn aikaan pystyi tekemään heti käsin jotakin siihen asetustiedostoon, höm?
<puhuri> jos menee /boot/grub-tiedostoja muokkaamaan niin ne ylikijoitetaan sitten jossain päivityksessä
<mjr> joo siis grubin konffeja voi editoida suoraankin mutta tosiaan distrojen kalut sit vaan jyrää ne, joten ei kannata. Lilon kanssa _ei_ voinut vain muokata konffitiedostoa, vaan lilo piti asentaa aina uudestaan, kun se ei osannut lukea tiedostojärjestelmiä
<thaurwylth> Itse asiassa nyt kun mietin, niin saattaapa olla, että onkin esim. Irssi, missä on oikeasti asia muuttunut ajan kuluessa.
<thaurwylth> Jossakin vanhassa Irssissä pääsi tiettyyn tiedostoon suoraan käsiksi ja nykyään ei ehkä pääse. Siitäkin, kun huomasin tämän, on vähintään melkein viisi vuotta aikaa, joten muistikuvat ovat hämärät.
<thaurwylth> ...Ja Irssissä siis uusi vaihtoehto oli se, että hyväksytään muokkaukset ainoastaan /komennoilla Irssin ollessa käynnissä. Ei nyt sentään mitään niin massiivista, että paketissa olisi mukana erillinen ohjelma, mikä pitäisi komentoriviltä käynnistää. Mutta tuon myös muistin, että kun tuli ensimmäisen kerran tarve inssailla GRUBia ns. kuntoon, mukamas, niin piti opetella tuo kiertotie. Tai siis opetella ...
<thaurwylth> ... siihen asti, kun unohdin, hehe.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-12-19
<Mirv> /etc/default/grub ei ole varsinainen grubin asetustiedosto, vaan distron käyttämä apuinfo. eli ne eivät tule käyttöön ilman update-grubia, toisin kuin jos muokkaa /boot/grub/grub.cfg:tä suoraan
<pesasa> ..., jonka sisältö menee siis hukkaan luultavimmin viimeistään seuravan kernel-päivityksen yhteydessä.
<Mirv> kyllä, sitten /etc/grub.d on sellainen jota voi muokata jos haluaa, sekin toki sitten vaatii update-grubin
#ubuntu-fi 2017-12-22
<rikama_> oiskohan täällä ketään vastaamassa
<rikama_> oli tarkoitus asentaa mint dualboottiin win 10 kanssa -> muut kovot irti asennuksen ajaksi ja mint sisään omalle levylleen puhtaana
<rikama_> kovot takas kiinni ja /sudo update-grub
<rikama_> mutta ei toimi dualboot, pääsee kyllä mint/windows mutta biosista pitää vaihdella boottilevyt. Kusinko jotenkin asennuksen nyt, sotkiko uefi jotenkin?
<rikama_> Mun mielestä win on asennettu legacy modessa, koska winukan levyllä ei näy sitä efi partitiota
<rikama_> linux taas teki EFI-osion omalle levylleen, menikö siinä kohti vituiksi?
<rikama_> käviköhän nyt niin että, boottasin mintin uefi-modessa tikulta, niin se asentui sen mukaan
<Tomin> rikama_: joo, näinhän siinä on käynyt
<hahlo> mut kannattaako windows levyä ottaa irti asennuksen ajaksi
<elias_a> Ei jos on tarkoitus saada aikaan dual boot.
<hahlo> nii mä ajattelin kans ettei asennin huomaa windowsia
<Tomin> sen saa kuitenkin mukaan update-grub-komennolla
<Tomin> os-proberin saattaa joutua asentamaan
<hahlo> osaako grub jos toisella levyllä legacy ja toisella uefi?
<Tomin> se ei varmaankaan onnistu, mutta eipä se sitten onnistu muutenkaan
<hahlo> eli pitää asentaa windowskin uefi modeen
<Tomin> niin no, toinen vaihtoehto on asennella molemmat legacy tilassa
<Tomin> höh, svg -> eps -> dxf muunnos ei näytä onnistuvan
#ubuntu-fi 2017-12-24
<rocknrollFIN> Hyvät joulut koko kanavalle toivottaa Lubuntu-käyttäjä
